# MONTERREY, MEXICO - A Modern Beauty in the Mountains



## Avolar Alto

*Hi everybody!*
_*Presenting beautiful Monterrey, one of the most modern cities in Latin America
Progress surrounded by Mountains
Enjoy!

Monterrey is the capital city of the northeastern Mexican state of Nuevo León. Also known as the "City of the Mountains" and "Sultana del Norte" (Sultan of the North), the city is a modern industrial and business center. It is the second most populated metropolitan area in the country and the second largest in area after Mexico City. The whole metropolitan area has been ranked as having the highest GDP per capita and as the most secure conurbation in Latin America in 2005[1] and one of the two most secure in 2006.

The Monterrey metropolitan area has approximately*__* 5,341,991*__* inhabitants.*_

*Cheers!*






















































































































platenarium


----------



## Dallas star

Great shots the bridge doesnt seem to fit in though...


----------



## Avolar Alto

Thanks for your comments, I think the bridge will look better once other vertical projects are finish in the same area.

I'll leave this one


----------



## Rizzato

INCREIBLE

an under rated skyline! muy muy muy bonito montanas y ciudad


----------



## Ohno

The first picture is very beautiful.


----------



## Turboff

Nice photos. My dad has been to Monterrey many time on business, and he always mentioned the wonderful location.


----------



## Sirgarbagemann

ke lindo


----------



## NewOrleansRush

Monterrey is a fantastic city. I love it, it is just so beautiful. I can not wait to go back. I am going to Mexico City in one month I hope I like it as much. Great pictures man.


----------



## WinoSoul

I'ts awesome!


----------



## importanceofbeinidle

Nice American city!, but I found Central American weather too warm Is it?


----------



## Avolar Alto

importanceofbeinidle said:


> Nice American city!, but I found Central American weather too warm Is it?


Thanks for all your comments  

Technically Monterrey is part of North America and yes in summer can be very hot, although the annual average is around 70F - 21C 

http://www.weather.com/outlook/trav...limatology/monthly/graph/MXNL0068?from=search

Since the city is located in a beautiful mountain valley, during summer time, people like to drive out the city to some nature parks that exist just out the city

like Cumbres de Monterrey

















































cheers!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Rizzato said:


> INCREIBLE
> 
> an under rated skyline! muy muy muy bonito montanas y ciudad


Yes people usually say that the real high rises in the city are its beautiful mountains.

gracias!kay:


----------



## K BRITO

The pictures are incredible!!!!!!!---just GREAT!!!!--congrats Avolar Alto = A+


----------



## Avolar Alto

...and more monterrey

























































































[I


----------



## ROYU

Monterrey is one the nicest cities in latinamerica. It has a lot of modern buildings and very nice neighborhoods. Continue with the pics Avolar Alto.


----------



## Yörch1

Avolar Alto said:


> Thanks for all your comments
> 
> Technically Monterrey is part of North America and yes in summer can be very hot, although the annual average is around 75F - 27C
> 
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/trav...limatology/monthly/graph/MXNL0068?from=search
> 
> Since the city is located in a beautiful mountain valley, during summer time, people like to drive out the city to some nature parks that exist just out the city
> 
> cheers!


It also snows in some winters, right?


----------



## Prosciutto

Wow super pics. I heard that Monterrey was a very european-like city. This pic is my favorite.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre

Oh wow, great night shots. Does anyone have any info on the construction projects going on in Monterrey? Last I remember, they had a number of new buildings being erected throughout the city. The city is growing fast, like most of Mexico.

Also, does anyone know how tall the mountains are?


----------



## Yörch1

^^ The Cerro de la Silla (Chair's Mountain), the one with the two tops that reminds a horse chair is 5,972ft. 

Regarding the buildings, as long as I know since I don't live in Monterrey, the newest one is a government building of 36 floors and 591ft. This building will host every government department office's of the state.


----------



## Aztec Eagle

*Monterrey*

Nice city and very industrious! I would like to see some pictures of there subway system and also the Besaball stadium,i know that in the past they had some major league baseball games there,and Monterrey also had a bid on the Montreal Expos to move to Monterrey any word on that?


----------



## Avolar Alto

Yoryi said:


> It also snows in some winters, right?


You're right, it snows in Monterrey, although not very often, let me see if I can find some pictures of Monterrey snowed


----------



## Avolar Alto

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> Oh wow, great night shots. Does anyone have any info on the construction projects going on in Monterrey? Last I remember, they had a number of new buildings being erected throughout the city. The city is growing fast, like most of Mexico.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how tall the mountains are?


Yes, Monterrey, and all Mexico have some great projects, some of them already in construction, these are two of the most important projects in Monterrey, one start its construction next month, and the other one is about to be approved. Officially both will be 180 meters hight, but we might have a surprise with this one, that according to this article will be the new tallest in the city.

* Monterrey touts plans for its new tallest tower*

Wednesday, June 06, 2007
By Kelly Matlock

Monterrey, Mexico (NCS) - It may not seem so immense when compared to its backdrop: the famous Cerro de la Silla mountain range consisting of four peaks reaching 5,970 feet at the highest point and the Sierra Madre Oriental with a highest elevation of 12,182 feet. Still, a building to rise 590 feet above ground planned for Monterrey, Mexico is big news.

Not only will it earn the title of the tallest tower in the city and the fourth tallest in the country, but it will be positioned as an icon in a very wealthy and business-savvy community. Once referred to as “the best city in Latin America to do business” and reputed as having a higher quality of living than most other cities on the continent, Monterrey will only be highlighted by the new skyscraper about to emerge.

The 40-story, mixed use tower was selected by developer Grupo Internacional de Iversiones as the winning entry in a design competition featuring several world-renowned architects.

The architectural firm crowned for the winning design, HOK Mexico, was founded in 1993 and is known for recent projects including HSBC Mexico Headquarters Tower, MetLife Mexico Headquarters and Bank of America offices in Mexico City. HOK is a global firm that specializes in planning, design and delivery solutions for buildings and communities. With 25 offices worldwide, the practice serves diverse clients within corporate, commercial, public and institutional sectors.

The multipurpose project in Monterrey will include 116 apartments on 30 floors with 11 floors reserved for office and retail space. The building will comprise
Night view rendering of the 40-story tower
750,000 square feet and will accommodate 1,200 parking spaces.

The tower’s unique shape and high-tech glass façade will help it become a symbol of pride as well as a major landmark for the “city of mountains” and for all of Mexico. Located in San Pedro Garza, Nuevo Leon on Lazaro Cardenas Avenue, it will provide a striking, sculptural presence to the skyline during the day and will become a glowing white beacon at night.

“The design is conceptualized and based in a sculpture,” said Luis Fernandez de Ortega, an associate at HOK Mexico who worked on the project. “The base of the sculpture will be the parking garage for the vehicles. The building itself has two different pieces, the black part will contain the speculative office space, and the white piece will be primarily for the apartments.”

According to Ortega, “the building [was] designed with cutting edge technology in terms of software, based on building information modeling (BIM). All of the renderings and the set of drawings come from the same model to reduce conflicts.”

Sustainability was a priority for HOK throughout the design process. Green design elements include rainwater collection, storage and re-use for irrigation and toilet flushing, low-flow plumbing fixtures and waterless urinals and maximum daylighting. A high-tech and low-E glass curtain wall will be used to prevent solar heat gain. A monitored, high-efficiency underfloor air system will condition only occupied spaces, and a raised floor system will allow for easy access and adaptability of mechanical, power and data systems. HOK championed the pursuit of LEED certification over the course of the design competition and the proposal remains under consideration.

_*The tower is scheduled to start construction in the fourth quarter of 2007. Upon delivery in 2009, the tower will replace the 545-foot (166 meters) Torre Latinoamericana, in Mexico City, as the fifth tallest building in the country.
*_
The tallest building in Mexico is Torre Mayor in Mexico City, designed by Zeidler Roberts Partnership. The tower was completed in 2003 and measures 739 feet (225.4 meters) to the top of its pinnacle. The 1984 Torre Ejecutiva Pemex in Mexico City is the second tallest, rising 693 feet (211.3 meters). Torre Altus, completed in 1998 is the third tallest at 640 feet (195 meters) and The World Trade Center Ciudad de Mexico follows as the fourth tallest with a height of 628 feet (191.3 meters), including its spire.

texto integro de : http://www.newcityskyline.com/MonterreyHOKTower.html
__________________
*
New Tower (no official name yet) designed by HOK 180-200 meters ?*






















































*

Torre Plaza Cívica 180 meters*



















Also, does anyone know how tall the mountains are?[/QUOTE]

I'll check on that, thanks


I will try to bring other important project in Monterrey, but also you can visit this thread for updates
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455954&page=19

Cheers!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Aztec Eagle said:


> Nice city and very industrious! I would like to see some pictures of there subway system and also the Besaball stadium,i know that in the past they had some major league baseball games there,and Monterrey also had a bid on the Montreal Expos to move to Monterrey any word on that?


Monterrey has two lines, and the second one is in expansion right now, here some info and pics

The Monterrey Metro is the most modern metro system in Mexico, being most advanced in its service infrastructure. It currently has 70 high floor electric trains that travel at aprox 57km/h and transports approximately 50 million passengers each year.








The Monterrey Metro, officially known as Metrorrey, has two lines. Line 1 was opened in 1991 and runs through the center of the city from the north-west to the eastern part of the Monterrey Metropolitan Area. Line 1 runs over an elevated structure, 18.5 km long, with 19 stations and runs parallel to the former 1887 Topo Chico tramline. A complete ride along this line takes about 27 minutes. Line 1 is linked to line 2 at Cuauhtémoc station, located downtown. Line 2 (underground) was opened in 1994, is 4.5 km long and has 6 stations. Line 2 runs from the metro shops located north to the Cuauhtémoc station to Macroplaza and, when completed, it will be 24 km. long.

*An 8.5km expansion for line 2 began in August 2005 and is expected to be completed in 2007 in time for the 2007 Universal Forum of Cultures which will be held in Monterrey. 1.5km of the expansion will be tunnel from General Anaya and the rest elevated like Line 1. The expected cost of the expansion is around $200 million USD.*

































Soccer/Football is the most popular game in Monterrey, but Baseball has a lot of tradition here too. You're right, Mayor League Baseball had been played in Monterrey in several times, they even tried to get the Expos, some games were played in 1996, 1998 and 1999 including an opening day.
Here's this note from New York Times
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9801E1DD143AF93BA35751C1A96E958260

Estadio Universitario











*Estadio Tecnologico* 





Monterrey Baseball Stadium









 cheers


----------



## Avolar Alto

here some more..


























































































have a great weekend!


----------



## alex3000

Awesome thread! 

Love the first pic.


----------



## Ali_G

wow, I didn't know, that Monterrey is so modern city..

city has wonderful night scenery..


----------



## Ralphkke

It looks amazing!


----------



## ÜberMaromas

Felicidades Avolar Alto, has hecho un gran thread y conseguido grandes fotos
::::::
Congratulations Avolar Alto, You´ve made a great thread and get really great pics


----------



## Aztec Eagle

*Monterrey*

Heres some other pictures of modern and industrious City of Monterrey!


Shot at 2007-07-01

Shot at 2007-07-01

Shot at 2007-07-01
Stadium 

Shot at 2007-07-01
Shot at 2007-07-01


Arena Monterrey


Shot with Canon PowerShot A10 at 2007-07-01


Shot with Canon PowerShot A10 at 2007-07-01

Baseball Stadium Monterrey

Shot at 2007-07-01


Shot at 2007-07-01


Shot at 2007-07-01

Monterrey Metro Subway system

Shot at 2007-07-01


Shot at 2007-07-01


Shot at 2007-07-01


Shot at 2007-07-01


Shot with HP PhotoSmart C945 (V01.60) at 2007-07-01

Monterrey


Shot at 2007-07-01


Shot at 2007-07-01

Monterrey Race track NASCAR Mexico,and Champ car


Shot at 2007-07-01

Shot at 2007-07-01

Shot at 2007-07-01
Shot at 2007-07-01

Monterrey Ice skating Arena

Shot at 2007-07-01


Shot at 2007-07-01

Shot at 2007-07-01


----------



## ÜberMaromas

Shot at 2007-07-01


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre

Nice shots, lad. Monterrey has a nice variety of stadiums/arenas.


----------



## Aztec Eagle

*Monterrey 2016*



Phriggin' Ogre said:


> Nice shots, lad. Monterrey has a nice variety of stadiums/arenas.


Yes,indeed modern Monterrey has a variety of stadium and arenas and more that will be built in the near future, the city has a bid on the 2016 summer olimpic games,we hope for the best since MEXICO 1968 was the only and last time we hever hosted a olimpic event.

heres the link to the official Monterrey 2016 web site...

http://www.monterrey2016.org/


Shot at 2007-07-02


----------



## Avolar Alto

mAROMAS X.35 said:


> Felicidades Avolar Alto, has hecho un gran thread y conseguido grandes fotos
> ::::::
> Congratulations Avolar Alto, You´ve made a great thread and get really great pics


Gracias maromas, and also thanks for add more beautiful pictures.

 

Here more nights views









and also from one of many other projects almost finished in the city to regenerate downtown Monterrey
Paseo Santa Lucia-an artificial river surrounded by fountains, museums, shops in the middle of the city!





















































































































For more info about monterrey urban re-generation visit
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=464538


----------



## Ekumenopolis

Aaaah.. so many recalls! I lived there for some months in 2004 and 2005.. and always i show to friends pictures of the city they say "Hey! Its huge and modern! I thought about some Western movie town or so.." Jaja.. I wish they have success with the Forum. 

Andelen, regios!!


----------



## blue_man100

Para "A volar alto"

UNA SUGERENCIA

No pongas todas las fotos juntas, brinca al menos un renglon o deja un renglon entre cada foto para que se vean bien, de otra forma todas pegadas no se distinguen bien


----------



## Avolar Alto

Gracias por tu sugerencia Blueman generalmente lo hago, esta ves traia un poco de prisa :runaway: 

Now some pics from Fundidora Park, other great place to go for Regios (Monterrey People), and also where some other great projects are under construction
Fundidora was the largest steel company in Latin America for many years, today is becoming the "Central Park" for Monterrey
here some examples of Monterrey Industrial past, Fundidora

Yesterday...



















Today...

http://www.parquefundidora.org/






















































*museums*

Museo del Acero (Steel Museum) To open this summer
http://www.hornotrex.org/index2.html














































*theme parks*

Sesame Street theme park









http://www.parqueplazasesamo.com/



















*Business & Expo Center*

Cintermex



































*Centro de las Artes - Art Center*


















*Casa de los Loros*



























Cheers


----------



## ROYU

Definetely Monterrey is a world class city. It has it all.


----------



## Aztec Eagle

*Casa de Loros*

Monterrey´s ¨Casa de Loros¨reminds me of Bush Gardens in the States.


----------



## Wezza

What an amazing city with a fantastic mountain backdrop!!  What's the population?


----------



## Avolar Alto

Wezza said:


> What an amazing city with a fantastic mountain backdrop!!  What's the population?


Thanks for your comments, at your question, the Metro pop. is about 3,600 mill

Cheers 

These are some great shoots of Monterrey highways, avenues, and streets at night made by city photographers, they are many autopistas. A very well communicated city.


----------



## Silverhawk

more and more excellent pics


----------



## Jorge Zereptram

Avolar Alto said:


> Hey Jorge to your question, they are known as "le parcaurs" or urban jumpers, and the physical discipline is called Parkour in English, its an art form founded by the french David Belle, of human fluidity movement over and under obstacles in the built and/or natural environment. L' Art du Deplacement.
> 
> Quick thinking out of difficult situations and physical agility allow the person to go almost anywhere. It requires elegant movement between you and the obstacle.
> 
> Here a picture of David Belle,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad this discipline is practiced in Monterrey too.


Well im impressed too, didn´t know this art was practiced in Mty, it would be great to see it live :nuts:


----------



## Avolar Alto

Yeah, its great!

Guys, don't forget to add pictures of the 2007 Forum, and all its new venues  

For now, I'll leave these ones from Valle Oriente


----------



## jorgeloredo

WOW nice pics...
and nice job to show us thats photos
great job !!!!


----------



## José.

Excelent pictures everyone, especially "Avolar_alto", which seems to have taken more time shooting them, maybe you'd like to show off our city in the Mexican threads!


----------



## Mara

_credits to respective authors_


----------



## Avolar Alto

José. said:


> Excelent pictures everyone, especially "Avolar_alto", which seems to have taken more time shooting them, maybe you'd like to show off our city in the Mexican threads!


Well, you know most of the pictures are not mine, I "borrowed" from others to show the world how beautiful Monterrey is, :lol: 

I thought there was already a Monterrey pictures thread in the mexican forums?

:yes:


----------



## Avolar Alto

hey Mara, once again great Pictureskay:


----------



## Mara

thanks avolar, I just try to help you with this thread.

Greetings :hi:


----------



## Avolar Alto

more colorful summer tones in Monterrey


----------



## K BRITO

Great Pics Avolar Alto--This space can be a great point to display photos of the Forum 2007. 

A+


----------



## Avolar Alto

K BRITO said:


> Great Pics Avolar Alto--This space can be a great point to display photos of the Forum 2007.
> 
> A+


Yesss Sr. I Can't wait to see all the venues finished and all the exhibitions and performances for the World Universal Forum 2007

For those interested visit the following site

http://www.monterreyforum2007.org/index.php?lang=en


----------



## khoojyh

beautiful city


----------



## José.

Avolar Alto said:


> Well, you know most of the pictures are not mine, I "borrowed" from others to show the world how beautiful Monterrey is, :lol:
> 
> I thought there was already a Monterrey pictures thread in the mexican forums?
> 
> :yes:


Indeed, but I think most of the best pictures that are shown in this thread are not shown in the Mexican forums. If for some reason some of the pictures are not yours, you might want to say who's picture is it or from what page did you get it, some people might not like others uploading their work without being given any credit for it.

By the way, I don't know about any of you guys who live here, but the only thing I complain about Monterrey is the weather.


----------



## Avolar Alto

José. said:


> Indeed, but I think most of the best pictures that are shown in this thread are not shown in the Mexican forums. If for some reason some of the pictures are not yours, you might want to say who's picture is it or from what page did you get it, some people might not like others uploading their work without being given any credit for it.
> 
> By the way, I don't know about any of you guys who live here, but the only thing I complain about Monterrey is the weather.


Hey Jose, if you check carefully I include some of the pictures autor's names, but on others I don't since they are from public sites.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Athenax

I've been to some cities in Mexico but never been to Monterrey. Beautiful skyline, might wanna visit someday.


----------



## Avolar Alto

Athenax said:


> I've been to some cities in Mexico but never been to Monterrey. Beautiful skyline, might wanna visit someday.


Yeah, you should visit Monterrey next time you be in Mexico, it'll surprise you!











































































enjoy!


----------



## Avolar Alto

*close, very close...*

edit


----------



## Mara

It's such a nice surprise! I hope all the country brace this proyect. I'm with the cause Monterrey 2016


----------



## Avolar Alto

Santa Lucia River Walk and Fundidora Park night shots


----------



## Rafael MG

Very interesting city with a beautiful mountain backdrop!

I guess this city has many things in common with Belo Horizonte, the city in which I live in Brazil, because of the scenery and the role they play in their respective countries.

Let´s see the similarities: Both are latin american cities and the third metro areas of their countries. Belo Horizonte has 2,3 million inhabitants and a total of 5,1 million in the metro area, and greater Belo Horizonte is also a industrial area and business center. BH has a mountain backdrop as well, and is far away form the sea.

Keep on sharing the pics of your amazing city with us, Avolar.

Viva Monterrey!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Rafael BH said:


> Very interesting city with a beautiful mountain backdrop!
> 
> I guess this city has many things in common with Belo Horizonte, the city in which I live in Brazil, because of the scenery and the role they play in their respective countries.
> 
> Let´s see the similarities: Both are latin american cities and the third metro areas of their countries. Belo Horizonte has 2,3 million inhabitants and a total of 5,1 million in the metro area, and greater Belo Horizonte is also a industrial area and business center. BH has a mountain backdrop as well, and is far away form the sea.
> 
> Keep on sharing the pics of your amazing city with us, Avolar.
> 
> Viva Monterrey!


Hey Rafael, you're right Bello Horizonte and Monterrey share a lot of similarities.

I'd love to go some day, thank you for your comments.

P.S. I'll check the brazilian forum to know more about Bello!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Besides the Monterrey symbol, El Cerro de la Silla (Saddle Hill), there are some other beautiful mountains that are unmistakable part of Monterrey too

*La Husteca *























































*Sierra Madre * *and Chipinque*



















This is the Main Buidling of Universidad de Monterrey, winner of the 2007 International Architecture Awards, for the Best New Global Design with the Sierra Madre on the back









http://www.chi-athenaeum.org/intarch/2007/index.html



















*Cumbres*















































I hope you like them


----------



## Rafael MG

Avolar Alto said:


> Hey Rafael, you're right Bello Horizonte and Monterrey share a lot of similarities.
> 
> I'd love to go some day, thank you for your comments.
> 
> P.S. I'll check the brazilian forum to know more about Bello!


I guess you´d like coming down. 
I´d like a lot to go to Monterrey and other parts of Mexico.
The only time I went to Mexico I went to Cancun, Cozumel and Chichen Itza, but Mexico - I know - is much more than this places in the Yucatan region.


----------



## Silverhawk

Monterrey is fantastic, great!! amazing!! Is my city, and I 'm totally proudly about all wonderfulls are in the city and surroundings!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Rafael BH said:


> I guess you´d like coming down.
> I´d like a lot to go to Monterrey and other parts of Mexico.
> The only time I went to Mexico I went to Cancun, Cozumel and Chichen Itza, but Mexico - I know - is much more than this places in the Yucatan region.


Yes, If you come again, I'd recommend you to go more to the interior, there are beautiful colonial and modern cities, and off curse your very welcome to come and visit Monterrey too!


----------



## Avolar Alto

*At last, but not least*

Monterrey mountain king

Cerro de la Silla (saddle Hill)

different views


----------



## regio.boy.

It's just amazing!

I'd like to go hiking to saddle hill some weekend

If you came to monterrey you would be amazed about of the city

there are many interesting places to know, and some others that you just 

have to know.


----------



## Silverhawk

The pics I show you were taken from Contry la Silla neighborhood.

Enjoy it.


----------



## ROYU

Nice pics. I will apreciate if you share with us some pics from the forum.


----------



## Online

So green!


----------



## Regioman

Amazing thread Avolar Alto!!!!

Pictures taken by Capitan Crunch:




























































kay:


----------



## Silverhawk

Excellent pics taken by Captain Crunch from Monterrey's sky.

I think this is the best thread about Monterrey in photos!!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Thanks for sharing your pictures Silverhawk, and I love those sky views Captain Crunch 

Hey Regioman, thanks for your comments, let's keep showing Monterrey to the World!

Here some images from last Saturday, to celebrate the Mexican Independence Day.




























(pictures of Ververtigo and picture fan)


----------



## master-mata

Those aerial pics are AWESOME and paseo Santa Luicia looks beautifil, hope i get the chance soon to see it in person.


----------



## AbnerGzz

Some days ago I took these pictures from Chipinque Ecological Park located in the Sierra Madre Oriental mountains... This beautiful park is one of the best places to exercise and enjoy the nature just a few minutes from Monterrey's dowtown....


----------



## Avolar Alto

Amazing views of Valle Oriente financial/buisness district!

 

Thank you for sharing AbnerGzz

Here's a closer view


----------



## Ah! Monterrey

OMG!!!


----------



## AbnerGzz

That last nigth shot its really awesome!

Great! :banana:


----------



## cebas_23

the pics are soooo great!!!!! i luv monterrey... amazing city!!! and growing fast :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## K BRITO

philadweller said:


> Sadly, Philadelphia looks like a pathetic sprawling, soulless, strip-mall, infested, car dependent wonder in some of those shots. Let's just say its no Chicago or New York. USA has a special character and flavor and I'm seeing a replica of the worst of the US here.


How about those apples baby? Speak for yourself Mr. smoky town.


----------



## K BRITO

Sadly, Philadelphia looks like a pathetic sprawling, soulless, smoky little town, strip-mall, infested, car dependent wonder in some of those shots. Let's just say its no Chicago or New York. USA has a special character and flavor and I'm seeing a replica of the worst of the US here.

Understand my point?--go plan some apple-seeds little Johnny Appleseed .


----------



## philadweller

K Brito, sorry our date in Chicago last week went sour, just because you are not my type of guy don't be so bitter. I told you I like big burly men. Maybe you will find someone more your speed at Sidetracks.

Anyway my point is...corporate America is a bad influence on Mexico. Mexico has a lot going for it and we are spoiling it.


----------



## K BRITO

Saludos a Philadelphia!

Solo para gente bilingue. LOL


----------



## K BRITO

Back to the topic--Thanks for the great pics Avolar Alto--you have done a great job.

The city looks sooooo beautiful.


----------



## Avolar Alto

philadweller said:


> I am sorry but why the hell would I want to see this putrid, rabid sprawlfest when I could go to pathetic Phoenix, Arizona. I am not talking about sombreros I am talking about disastrous zoning. People were much smarter with city planning before the auto was invented.


*People were much smarter with city planning before the auto was invented?*

And what are you gonna do? for good or bad car is here to stay, Monterrey is a city that is still finding its way to better zoning and planning,

*but THERE IS. You CANNOT judge a city for one picture*

If you had had the time to read this thread from the beginning, you 'd noticed that the city is having a huge urban renovation in different areas with many projects including a new metro line, also there are many projects to rehabilitate many neighborhoods such as downtown with projects like the Santa Lucia Riverwalk, or Santa Catarina Park on the River, or making a Huge Central Park from an old Still Mill.

I had not seen that even in richest cities like Los Angeles, or Phoenix, people here walk, there are plazas, cafes, parks, is part of the latin culture.

The thing is, you need to inform better, maybe visit, you'll find that Monterrey has a different pace than any american city, because its citizen are mexicans, not americans.

I would include some of the projects that I had mentioned, but they're in Spanish, and it seems that you don't read it, nor speak it.

But I will  

These is what you call zoning, and planning? Judging by these pictures, there's a lot to do in Philly

PHILADELPHIA 2007


----------



## regio.boy.

ok guys! I realize that monterrey it's not a well planed city but, I know my city and I talk because of that, so the thing is, a guy that doesn't know anything about my city says things like: "I'm seeing a replica of the worst of the US here", why do you say it? if you don't know the city! you're just seeing a picture and you're judging the city just by seeing a picture.

I don't know philadelphia and by seeing those pictures I guess the city isn't beauty, but I'm curious and I want to know if it's really like it looks like in the photos, so i think I'll go someday. 

ok we talk later! have a nice day guys and blessings for everyone LOL ja!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Gracias Regioboy, I only wanted to make a point posting those philadelphia pictures.

I'll leave these ones from Valle Oriente, in San Pedro, one of the best planned neighborhoods in the the Monterrey Metropolitan Area.


----------



## philadweller

I am sure Monterrey has beautiful areas. The mountains are prettier than Table Rock in Cape Town. You guys are missing my point. Monterrey is a city planned for cars. That is a bad thing. This last batch of photos looks like it was planned especially good for cars. To me that defies the whole logic of being a city. Get my drift? Where are the sidewalks, people in throngs milling about...where are they? Show me a big bustling square full of life in Monterrey. Change my mind. Cars ruin cities.

You can bash Philly all you want but Center City is a pedestrian gem compared to what I've seen of Monterrey.


----------



## K BRITO

I have to give you some credit for taking the time to see the pics philadweller. We are trying to tell you in the last few posts that you need to go to Monterrey and take a look. I understand your point about judging by what you see in these pics. That, I understand 100%, but you are missing the other half. It would be very easy for me to make comparison charts of your city with Chicago. fair?--I don't think so. I'm sure Philly has a lot of potential and a lot of great things to offer, but it's not Chicago. Does Chicago need improvement? you bet. Does Monterrey need improvement? You bet. Does Philly need improvement? you bet. Follow my point?

You have to experience with your own eyes, trust me, your judgment call will be valid if you say "Yes, I went and I did not like it, because XY and Z"--rather then just judging a picture.

That’s great you have been to Puebla and/or Guadalajara. Those are great cities. I did my research and read a few of your posts, and you said Istanbul is a great city. Well, guess what?—it is! It’s a beautiful city—to me, Istanbul is the most magical city with the worse city plan ever designed. This design does not take the beauty away from the essence of the greatness of this city, nor does it take the magic away.

So, bottom line, go to Monterrey, go through the whole experience and enjoy. Then, let’s talk. If you like it, that’s great, if you don’t it’s also great.

Salud!


----------



## Avolar Alto

philadweller said:


> I am sure Monterrey has beautiful areas. The mountains are prettier than Table Rock in Cape Town. You guys are missing my point. Monterrey is a city planned for cars. That is a bad thing. This last batch of photos looks like it was planned especially good for cars. To me that defies the whole logic of being a city. Get my drift? Where are the sidewalks, people in throngs milling about...where are they? Show me a big bustling square full of life in Monterrey. Change my mind. Cars ruin cities.
> 
> You can bash Philly all you want but Center City is a pedestrian gem compared to what I've seen of Monterrey.


You're the one who's missing the point while pretend me to think as american. 

Yes, I understand your point about cities planned for cars, but again this is not LA, nor planned to be. We walk, we go out to the corner store as well as the supermarket, there are sidewalks everywhere, there are new parks build every year, plazas in all neighborhoods, Public Art to be appreciate, etc. it's part of our CULTURE. We have no intention of loose all that.

I'm not pretending to convince you of anything, but I'll leave these pics to show how Regios live and enjoy their city 
Santa Lucia when project 2nd and 3rd phase









Now..





























Gran Plaza area


















































































































































more urban renovation projects already in process




























Sculpture route, and Park at the Santa Catarina River (cross the city)





Park at the river









some sections are already working


enjoy


----------



## Mara

please, this thread is for photos, that's why we enter here


----------



## philadweller

Okay, much better. I like those street shots and the riverwalk. I never said that I do not want to visit Monterrey. Now I want to visit.


----------



## gabrielbabb

For me Monterrey is the richest, cleanest and most beautiful city in Mexico


----------



## Chicagoflo

1st pic is my Favorite no doubt


----------



## jase8

philadweller said:


> I am sorry but why the hell would I want to see this putrid, rabid sprawlfest when I could go to pathetic Phoenix, Arizona. I am not talking about sombreros I am talking about disastrous zoning. People were much smarter with city planning before the auto was invented.


I lived in Monterrey for over 1 year, 6 months of the time was a couple of blocks away from where this picture was taken. there were many places I could walk....restaurants, bars, stores, and there was even a great path winding between the street there that I would walk everyday. BUT, I was without a car for a few months living there, and it was horrible. Crossing that nightmare of a street was impossible on foot. I always found it sad that so many people in the city did not have cars, and were forced to deal with lack of walkability and public transportation (in San Pedro at least).

But, I still love MTY, and all these photos bring back only fond memories of the spectacular city.


----------



## regio.boy.

thanks for what you say!
where do you live now?
I am happy for you to have liked the city!


----------



## Avolar Alto

jase8 said:


> I lived in Monterrey for over 1 year, 6 months of the time was a couple of blocks away from where this picture was taken. there were many places I could walk....restaurants, bars, stores, and there was even a great path winding between the street there that I would walk everyday. BUT, I was without a car for a few months living there, and it was horrible. Crossing that nightmare of a street was impossible on foot. I always found it sad that so many people in the city did not have cars, and were forced to deal with lack of walkability and public transportation (in San Pedro at least).
> 
> But, I still love MTY, and all these photos bring back only fond memories of the spectacular city.


Thank you for your post Jase8, but I disagree a little about public transportation, yes, there's still many things to do, but every year public transportation in Monterrey Metro Area is improving, there are many routes that cross the city, included, regular buses, metro buses, metro line, microbuses, taxis everywhere (and affordable), etc. even in San Pedro, which is one of the wealthiest neighborhoods in the city, and they commonly prefer to use their cars.

The best part is that is very RELIABLE, compared to other largest and complex systems like the one I use now here in Chicago, wonderful buses, ok trains, but not very reliable service.

There's an agency that control the system, Agencia Estatal de Transporte, here's the link

http://www.cetyv.gob.mx/transporte/fichas.htm

Also a whole Metropolitan System: Systema de Transporte Colectivo Metrorrey
link
http://www.nl.gob.mx/?P=metrorrey

Metrobuses, 

By dancingwithnacos

By dancingwithnacos


----------



## K BRITO

The pics of the Grand Plaza look great!!!!

Thanks Avolar Alto


----------



## gabrielbabb

LOVE THESE ZONES


----------



## Avolar Alto

Thanks Gabriel, I hope you can visit MTY soon!

:cheers:


----------



## Silverhawk

Monterrey rocks!! and rules!! yeah!


----------



## jetmty1




----------



## K BRITO

WOW!!!--those are great shots jetmty1


----------



## K BRITO

In what neigborhood is that picture taken? (the second pic)


----------



## jetmty1

K BRITO said:


> In what neigborhood is that picture taken? (the second pic)


the new south suburbs, (carretera nacional) or better know as the zone of valle alto *sierra alta* is the specific name of that neighboorhood.


----------



## Avolar Alto

Yeah, just outside the city taking Carretera Nacional, (National Highway), there's a different environment, that's what I love of Monterrey, you can drive 10, or 20 minutes on any direction, and you can enjoy nature at its best!


----------



## Avolar Alto

I don't know you guys, but looking these pictures, I just want to keep on going visiting this spectacular green area near Monterrey, part of the Sierra Madre mountains that surround the city.


----------



## Adrian.Pete

Describe this pictures with one word....

Excellent


----------



## ROYU

Love the last pics of the little town of Santiago.


----------



## lumpia

GREAT PICS of Monterrey! Have they found out whether there really are witches flying around??


----------



## K BRITO

Thanks for sharing those pics Avolar Alto--Love the parks in Monterrey--Nature at its best!!!!


----------



## Avolar Alto

edit


----------



## K BRITO

That was funny lumpia--great pics of Monterrey Avolar Alto.


----------



## Migelson

Spectacular pictures! The area of St Lucia looks wonderful. I'm planning to stay a couple days for the upcoming New Years eve. There are a lot of interesting places to know, places that I never imagined possible. Congratulations on such a magnificent city.

Cheers!


----------



## jetmty1




----------



## K BRITO

I like the way the buildings form this beautiful composition, almost rhythm-like along the mountains


----------



## Avolar Alto

edit


----------



## K BRITO

WOW!!!!!--The city looks so festive with all the events that are going on--I wish I was there.


----------



## jetmty1




----------



## Avolar Alto

More Monterrey at night


----------



## K BRITO

Wow I love these color tones in those pictures.

:cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

Thanks K-brito, you know Monterrey's public transportation is improving every day, with the opening of a new metro line, and new buses, but also Monterrey have one of the best kept "autopistas", and avenues of LA


----------



## José.

Yoryi said:


> It also snows in some winters, right?


Yes it does snow sometimes. It snowed when I was about five (around the year 1990), then again in Dec 1997, in Dec 24 2004 (yes we had snow on the ground on that Christmas) and last January it snowed in Santa Catarina, a city which is part of Monterrey's metropolitan area and also in "Chipinque", a Natural Park in a mountain next to the city.

If you meant heavy snowstorms, these are VERY rare, the last one we had was in 1967 and my grandpa says he saw a foot of snow in his backyard.

In the next few days I'll try to upload the pictures I took back then.


----------



## SpartaRoolz

wow, such a beautiful city. I know some people that live there and i want to go visit so bad. Very impressive.


----------



## deltateam

volar alto, i wish to contact you, because with a looky time u would can help us in and non profit project, is delta team, http://www.deltateam.biz

there we have some pics of monterrey and are very interesed in documenting so much natural places and clean it (the places than have trash by turist or anythingelse).

my name is hector fdz and u can contact me at [email protected] is u are interesed.

thanks and nice pics!.


----------



## Avolar Alto

SpartaRoolz said:


> wow, such a beautiful city. I know some people that live there and i want to go visit so bad. Very impressive.


Thanks for your comments I hope you can visit, you won't regret it!


----------



## Avolar Alto

deltateam said:


> volar alto, i wish to contact you, because with a looky time u would can help us in and non profit project, is delta team, http://www.deltateam.biz
> 
> there we have some pics of monterrey and are very interesed in documenting so much natural places and clean it (the places than have trash by turist or anythingelse).
> 
> my name is hector fdz and u can contact me at [email protected] is u are interesed.
> 
> thanks and nice pics!.


Hi Hector, whatever I can do for MTY and its beautiful ecosystem I will, I'll send you an email.


----------



## takiro

Monterrey : number one!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Thanks Takiro, Mty as well as other beautiful mexican cities are changing every day real fast..

Saludos :cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo

Excelentes fotos, una vez más!!!!

Maravillosas!!!! Wonderful pics!!!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Nicodemo said:


> Excelentes fotos, una vez más!!!!
> 
> Maravillosas!!!! Wonderful pics!!!


Gracias Nicodemo, hey I hope everything is getting better in Villahermosa, beautiful city

_*Coming down to Monterrey from it's mountains, wherever you go, they "follow you"; walking, running, driving, just turn up, they're there to embrace you...
*_






































































































































































































:cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

_*Some more...*_


----------



## regio.boy.

woooonderfuuul pics avolar!!!!

it seems monterrey is developing faster than I thought! by the way, monterrey is the city that has the most amazing mountain ranges in Mexico, you can see them wherever you are, that's why I love the city, I woudn't live in a place without mountains, that would be frustrating to me, because I've lived in this city my whole life!

greetings to everybody!


----------



## Avolar Alto

regio.boy. said:


> woooonderfuuul pics avolar!!!!
> 
> it seems monterrey is developing faster than I thought! by the way, monterrey is the city that has the most amazing mountain ranges in Mexico, you can see them wherever you are, that's why I love the city, I woudn't live in a place without mountains, that would be frustrating to me, because I've lived in this city my whole life!
> 
> greetings to everybody!


I agree with you, you don't know how I miss the mountains! I'm living in Chicago right now, and although is a beautiful city, is flat (well I guess the skyscrapers compensate that a little bit).

De acuerdo contigo, !no sabes cuanto extraño las montañas! Vivo en Chicago por ahora, y aunque es una ciudad preciosa, es plana (bueno supongo que los rascacielos lo compensan un poquito).

SALUDOS Regio Boy!


----------



## K BRITO

Thanks for the new pics Avolar Alto.

They look great!


----------



## takiro

Incredible, Monterrey is very beautiful, is one of the cities most technological Country. -"TECNOMONTERREY".


----------



## Avolar Alto

K BRITO said:


> Thanks for the new pics Avolar Alto.
> 
> They look great!


Gracias Guys

here are some urban shots "down" in the city


----------



## Regio en USA

Great pics Avolar Alto!!!
You're doing an excellent job showing how beautiful is Monterrey.

Greetings from Charlotte, NC.


----------



## Avolar Alto

Gracias RegioenUsa, 

Saludos hasta Charlotte :hi:


----------



## Avolar Alto

Yeah, RegioenUSA, I love that one too, love how the skyline keeps growing with the new constructions in San Jeronimo and Valle

:cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

I love this ones too where you can see old and modern monterrey


----------



## LMCA1990

Great pix. Monterrey is beautiful. I loved this pic:










Those 2 peaks are so unique :yes:


----------



## Avolar Alto

That's Monterrey symbol, The distinctive Cerro de la Silla (Horse Saddle Mountain) provides a dramatic backdrop for a city that blends the old and new, industry and style, tradition and efficiency.

Here more pictures of it





































Saludos a Cali


----------



## K BRITO

I love those pics of Monterrey.


----------



## takiro

I cooperate with some of my collection


----------



## Avolar Alto

Thank you for posting Takiro






















































Xstmas tree made of purple recycled tupper ware


















Horno trex Museum


----------



## juancito

This city is a great example of what can be accomplished in Latin America when you have the right mindset in development of a beautiful landscape, architecture and its people.


----------



## takiro

You're Welcome!cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

juancito said:


> This city is a great example of what can be accomplished in Latin America when you have the right mindset in development of a beautiful landscape, architecture and its people.


I agree with you, the most important part is to come out with the right mindset to develope a better Latinamerican city,

:cheers: to NYC


----------



## K BRITO

Great pics Takiro & Avolar Alto--I agree with juancito.


----------



## yy17616406

〖^o^〗^o^ 〖^o^〗
Shakugan no Shana
Claymore
Fate-Stay Night
Rurouni Kenshin
Highschool of the dead
naruto
One Piece
Prince of Tennis
naruto
comic
Angel Sanctuary
Slam Dunk


----------



## Avolar Alto

Here some more beautiful shots of Monterrey

Sierra Madre embracing the city


----------



## takiro

Next Page..................


----------



## Avolar Alto

Let see takiro


----------



## Avolar Alto




----------



## Charles Dubai

Woooow estoy impresionado con Monterrey wooow hace mucho que no veia fotos de Monterrey y ahora que las veo los felicito por tener una ciudad tan hermosa, organizada y moderna woow mas fotooos!!!!!!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Hola Charles Dubai,

Espero que visites pronto

Saludos



Hi Charles Dubai, I hope you can visit soon

:cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

Here some other panoramics of the city




























And other ones from different sites

Park in Great Plaza with downtown buidlings




































Going to San Pedro through one of the tunnels









San Pedro


----------



## galig

wow absolutely amazing, next semester I'm moving to monterrey to study there my university, and I really can't wait


----------



## urbanfanatic

:cheers::cheers: Salut. I´m so proud by living in this great city. coming to visit us.


----------



## Avolar Alto

That's right Urbanfanatic, Monterrey seems to have a great future, one to be proud of


----------



## sul_mp

the best mexican city I have ever seen!

the first pic is just A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!


----------



## kevinkagy

the first picture is simply beautiful.

iMuy bonito!


----------



## PROFONDEUR

i agree with sul mp, it's just beautiful


----------



## PoLy_MX

i just love MTY :drool:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for the great photos, Avolar Alto... .please remember when you post photos now, let us know where you got them from as a courtesy to the original photographer. Thank you.


----------



## jetmty1

the first pic its awsome!


----------



## Avolar Alto

:cheers:


----------



## PROFONDEUR

Avolar Alto--thanks for posting these last set of pictures--they really present Monterrey as a muscle city. They look great!!!


----------



## Avolar Alto

I like that description; muscle city! Indeed!


----------



## jetmty1

Edited by Taller Better: Wow, I even went to the bother to send you a pm giving you a last chance to credit your
photos, and as you have been online and not done it, I am afraid they have to go. If you repost them, save yourself
some time by making sure you review the rules of the forum and credit where you got your photos. Thank you.


----------



## juancito

Monterrey is just wow, amazing city.


----------



## takiro

Wonderful Monterrey city of mountains!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Hi guys


----------



## Avolar Alto

Few more Monterrey...


----------



## Regio en USA

Great pics!!!

Thank you guys.

SEE YA!!!


----------



## Avolar Alto

edit


----------



## Jorge Zereptram

Hello Avolar!

Love this thread.. It´ll never be enough for me to thank you the hard work you´ve done for showin´ us Monterrey as the way it should be, and of course all the partners, because they help to make this thread richer too... and for those that post in this thread, no matter you´re out of the country, come and visit Monterrey, everyday is gettin better, isn´t it Avolar?


----------



## Avolar Alto

Jorge Zereptram said:


> Hello Avolar!
> 
> Love this thread.. It´ll never be enough for me to thank you the hard work you´ve done for showin´ us Monterrey as the way it should be, and of course all the partners, because they help to make this thread richer too... and for those that post in this thread, no matter you´re out of the country, come and visit Monterrey, everyday is gettin better, isn´t it Avolar?


Hey Jorge, thank you very much for your words! and yes you're absolutely right, Monterrey gets better every day!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Cojapo said:


> Thanks for all the pics, Avolar. My wife is from Monterrey and since we live near Boston, she doesn't get there very often. So seeing current pics of the city helps her not miss home as much. Please keep them coming!


Thanks for your comments, we sure will keep bring pictures from Monterrey, Saludos to Boston! :cheers:


----------



## PROFONDEUR

I think a lot of people can relate to the wife of Cojapo. It brings a great feeling seeing pics of Monterrey. and like he says "Please, keep them coming"

Thanks Avolar Alto for your terrific work.


----------



## Avolar Alto

Hi profondeur, Saludos :wave:


----------



## Renatus

Very nice pics!!


----------



## JoseRP

wonderful thread :cheers2:


----------



## Avolar Alto

Thanks for all your comments!


----------



## hg.barragan

Muy buenas fotos la verdad que es muy bonito monterrey sobre todo por esas areas naturales que circundan su zona metropolitana.

saludos desde la perla tapatia


----------



## araujo.lcarlos

wow...is beautifullllllllllllll...arriba monterey


----------



## Nikkodemo

The cathedral looks very good!!

:applause:

Excelente Avolar, excelente!!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Hola chicos! :colgate:

I leave these night shots 






(pics from silverhawk)


----------



## PROFONDEUR

I'm glad to see pics of Barrio Antiguo in Monterrey. Santa Lucia looks amazing!

Thanks Avolar Alto


----------



## Avolar Alto

Saddle Mountain, Monterrey King!


----------



## hg.barragan

beautiful pics, monterrey is great & wonder


----------



## elbart089

More more!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Hi elbart089, here some more beautiful pictures of Monterrey dusk


----------



## Galandar

I didn't know Monterrey is that beautiful and very very big


----------



## Avolar Alto

Yes indeed Galandar, thanks for your comments, Monterrey metro is around 4 mill inhabitants; there're several projects done, and some others coming up to regenerate and keep beautifying the city.

Cheers!


----------



## Avolar Alto

edit


----------



## Mara

*photo property of flickr user*


----------



## Avolar Alto

Excellent picture Mara!

Thank you

Saludos :cheers:


----------



## ElRegio

Campestre Club (golf)

Hacia la diana









Hacia La Loma









Hacia Valle oriente


















Hacia zona Campestre


----------



## ManRegio

Wow Excellent Pictures Regio. As always, you are a very good photographer. Thanks for posting those images in here. Congratulations for your excellent work. .


----------



## Tavo_Mty

wooooww amazing picss El_Regio!! Undoubtedly Monterrey is one of the most beautiful and modern cities of Mexico and Latin America!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Wow! Regio Excellent pictures, thank you for posting them!!!

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

The last pic is awesome :cheers:


----------



## ROYU

The pics with the fog over the city look awesome.


----------



## thomyorke26

the last one with the fog looks pretty damn amazing.

thanks for posting em.

I love MTY


----------



## Shezan

interesting place to visit


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

photos by nick lugo n me


----------



## Avolar Alto

Wonderful pictures Adrian, thank you for posting them!


----------



## Avolar Alto

edit...


----------



## Avolar Alto

edit


----------



## Cojapo

Great pics! Can't wait to see San Pedro Garza García's skyline after the new additions.


----------



## takiro

wow Monterrey fantastic!!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

hey *Avolar Alto*..you or someone should make a thread of mexican cities on here..kinda like this one...ill help out!! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=636797


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing Montereey :cheers: STUNNING!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Some more Monterrey,


----------



## thomyorke26

great job and thanks again for posting ' em.

thanks for the pics urbanwilderness, thats my friend.


----------



## christos-greece

Great job indeed kay:


----------



## KB

"*pictures mostly taken from the web* and panoramio"

thanks for telling us that but I won't exactly call that giving the photographer his/her due credit.


----------



## Avolar Alto

kbboy said:


> "*pictures mostly taken from the web* and panoramio"
> 
> thanks for telling us that but I won't exactly call that giving the photographer his/her due credit.


Not me, pictures I post here are taken from firends in flickr, and I always give them the credits


----------



## amsincero1

Beautiful city, wow!


----------



## Regio_MTY

Avolar Alto said:


> No, pictures I post are taken from firends in flickr, and I always give them the credits


I think he was talking about me, thats why he deleted my last post :lol:

Well... I´ll try to post it again later correctly, it´s just SOOO BORING!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

by elregio


----------



## Avolar Alto

Great shot!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

^^^^man i love the first 2 pictures...i cant wait to be there in 2 weeks,and see all the new buildings


----------



## jetmty1

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> by elregio



This angle will look great with the Tower fundadores in the background.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

sum more taken by me


----------



## christos-greece

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> by elregio


Nice pic indeed :banana:


----------



## Avolar Alto

Great pictures victor :cheers:


----------



## PROFONDEUR

The mountains really give a beautiful background to the city--great pics!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

picture taken by me


----------



## TOBON 1211

:applause: ¡Really a beautiful city!


----------



## Avolar Alto

:cheers:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

more pics taken by me


----------



## Avolar Alto

Adrian those pictures are going on!, specially the last ones.

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics ^^


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

thanks guys for the comments


----------



## BrickellResidence

whats the growth rate of mty.


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^ Population Rate

http://www.nl.gob.mx/?P=nl_poblacion

Economics

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monterrey


----------



## Avolar Alto

edit


----------



## elbart089

Nice photos of "classic" Monterrey.


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Beautiful and very grand building


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^That's the State Government Palace


----------



## christos-greece

"Classic" Monterrey and above pics ^^ are amazing!


----------



## elbart089

I don't know if someone's posted this one before but here it is:


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^I love it! Thank You for post it, Monterrey's Valley looks amazing! :cheers:


----------



## Regio_MTY

More Monterrey:


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^great shots regio! Thank for posting them! :cheers:


----------



## elbart089

Here are 2 pics from a triatlon in Santa Lucia Riverwalk


----------



## Avolar Alto

Great pictures elbart, Santa lucia looks great!


----------



## agbmex

Monterrey is such a cosmopolian city! Great pics! I wish I can visit it soon!


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^ Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

agbmex said:


> Monterrey is such a cosmopolian city! Great pics! I wish I can visit it soon!


I hope you can visit soon! :cheers:


----------



## agbmex

Bravo! :applause: Great Pictures! I'll be there soon! Can't wait!


----------



## christos-greece

elbart089 said:


> I don't know if someone's posted this one before but here it is:


Great pic indeed :cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

Cheers guys!


----------



## davsot

Very beautiful city!! I like how it's up in the mountains 

How high above sea level would you say the city is?

I agree on the bridge, doesn't fit in the picture.

Great collection of historic buildings.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Avolar Alto said:


> ^^That's the State Government Palace


Thank u, Avolar Alto! :cheers: 

Monterrey is just beautiful....amazing photos.


----------



## rosn19

davsot said:


> Very beautiful city!! I like how it's up in the mountains
> 
> How high above sea level would you say the city is?
> 
> I agree on the bridge, doesn't fit in the picture.
> 
> Great collection of historic buildings.


the city is at an elev. of about 1.500 ft, not much, it is actually where the great plains and the sierra madre oriental mountain range meet


----------



## christos-greece

Nice panoramic view Avolar Alto ^^


----------



## Rekarte

Monterrey with the great mountains, is beautiful!
impressive as is practiced in sport


----------



## christos-greece

A panoramic view of Monterrey:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2933141259/


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Terrific panorama, Christos :cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

That's right, That is a great one Christos! Thank You for posting it!

:cheers:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

heres one from flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hugohum/3258267144/


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Wow, those mountains look so cool! Fantastic perspective! 

Thx for posting Adrian12345Lugo :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Adrian's pic is really awesome :cheers: btw ^^^^ welcome


----------



## Avolar Alto

That's right lovely picture Adrian, The Sierra Madre Mountains look stunning.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

^^^^...they sure do!

here are some more Mty moutains....pics taken by my sis


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^Cool mountains Adrian











pics by in ur car, orco, blacn nix, la pola, mysol


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome Monterrey pics/photos :cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^ :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :yes: nice photos too


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^:lol: coming up more soon :cheers:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

well guys here are some more random pics (taken by me n my sister)


----------



## christos-greece

Avolar Alto said:


> ^^:lol: coming up more soon :cheers:


until then, i 'll post one two:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/armk/2166615319/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/armk/2199230807/

:cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

christos-greece said:


> until then, i 'll post one two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/armk/2166615319/
> 
> :cheers:


edit


----------



## Parisian Girl

That night shot is so cool!  :cheers1:


----------



## Avolar Alto

Cool indeed! :cheers:


----------



## DONI'84

Avolar Alto said:


> ^^yep, its simply one of the best in Latin America :cheers:; right now, they have the first Latin American exhibition ever of the British artist Antony Gormley
> 
> http://www.marco.org.mx/exposiciones.htm
> 
> Here an article from the New York Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/01/11/travel/20090111_DESTINATIONS.html?hp


that was hardly an article about the exhibition, but thanks for posting, monterrey(my home town) is well on it's way to becoming a truly cosmopolitan destination.


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^This link will take you to more info from the exhibition, it is the artist's website 

http://www.antonygormley.com/viewphotoseries.php?photoseriesid=200&page=1&newsid=186


----------



## christos-greece

Avolar Alto said:


>


Really interesting exhibition  i like those pics


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^very interesting indeed, Monterrey people are very fortunate to have this and other museums that promote this kind of art :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

>


Also this pic is very nice btw


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^I know, Joel Ruiz, is an excellent local photographer


----------



## Stan876

Wonderful picture (the one with the firework), Carlos Bravo makes amazing pictures too, I think he's also from Monterrey.


----------



## christos-greece

Avolar Alto said:


> I know, Joel Ruiz, is an excellent local photographer


I know :yes: also this pic


Avolar Alto said:


>


is *awesome* :cheers:


----------



## boybleauXx

wow...awesome ^^


----------



## Avolar Alto

Stan876 said:


> Wonderful picture (the one with the firework), Carlos Bravo makes amazing pictures too, I think he's also from Monterrey.


That's right Bravo makes very interesting pictures as well, although I think Joel Ruiz's pictures are more natural


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Yes, indeed that pic is very nice, awesome :cheers:


----------



## Luis regio+tapatio

Hello guys 

Hilary is going to be arraving to Monterrey at 11:30

U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton at a news conference in Mexico City. Thursday she is to visit the northern city of Monterrey, a business hub.


----------



## Avolar Alto

edit


----------



## Stan876

Great pics, como de acostumbre !! :lol:


----------



## Tiradentes

Beautiful pictures of an amazing city!


----------



## lockogdl

Really nice, the third largest and important city in Mexico.:cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

Actually, MTY is the second largest metro area, the third most populated metropolitan area, and the second most important economic hub in Mexico.


----------



## christos-greece

Some awesome updated pics ^^


----------



## jet_75

who knew ? Monterrey actually looks very cool ... I should go and check it out


----------



## Stan876

Few more pics. Hope they had not been already posted...










































Last picture by "Brenda M", the others by Francisco Gomez, taken on Flickr.


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^La Reinera used to be a clothing store in the beginning of the 1900's, it's a beautiful building designed by the British architect Alfred Giles, which made several other great buildings in Monterrey, like the Banco Mercantil, (today Banorte Bank) and others.

La Reinera hosts several stores, including a Mixup, a Mexico city based record store. 

Edificio la Reinera 1955-2004


----------



## dvluna

*Monterrey By Silverhawk*



Comienza a caer la noche





La ciudad es espectacular!







La ciudad a nuestros pies jajaja Una reunión de altura la verdad.



Y la última con el láser del faro.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The view from there is gorgeous, just great


----------



## Regio_MTY

:drool::drool::drool: Beautiful Black & White pics A Volar! Thanx 4 posting em'! :cheers1:


----------



## Stan876

Great pictures !!! Wonderful view


----------



## christos-greece

>


Monterrey at dusk is Really beautiful  more pics btw please


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^Great panoramic indeed.

By looking these photos, you can realize how amazing the mountains that surround the city are, just great! :cheers:


----------



## dvluna

OTRO ANGULO DE MONTERREY

BY LUIS REGIO+TAPATIO





SALUDOS


----------



## dvluna

Monterrey by Luis regio+tapatio







saludos


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^Great Shots, I love them all! :cheers:


----------



## Stan876

Love street life pictures, make you feel better the soul city...please post more !!! :lol:


----------



## elbart089

Stan876 said:


> Love street life pictures, make you feel better the soul city...please post more !!! :lol:


Here are more of those then:


Avolar Alto said:


> Entrada del MARCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patio del Museo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filmando en Ave Juárez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congreso en la Arena MTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paseo en Sta Lucia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrando a Fundidora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planetario Alfa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiesta de lanzamiento de la marca regia *Miss Mars*


----------



## Avolar Alto

Thanks for those pics 

Here're few more...

Art Alley:










Drug Free jaja:




























Urban Poets








































































































































pics by Gabojor y Guerry


----------



## elbart089

great pics! but let's not saturate this page and wait for the next one, we're just 6 posts away.


----------



## Stan876

Great pics !! Love the Ford Mustang reunion !! :nuts:


----------



## elbart089

If anyone wants to help us get to the next page, please comment.


----------



## Belphegor-Gdl

Amazing pics, Monterrey is a really fantastic place


----------



## Silverhawk

Yes, I want to change the page for posting more pics.


----------



## elbart089

one more post then


----------



## regjeex

i agree! :lol:


----------



## elbart089

done


----------



## isakres

*Legorreta and the Sierra Madre*

Con tu permiso Avolar!!.... Here I go with another pics...

Mexican Architecture (of famous Ricardo Legorreta) mixed with the beauty of the Sierra Madre.

Im not a fan of Legorreta, but have to say that his buildings look cool with the sierra madre behind...(well maybe any building looks nice with that beauty on the scene).

Camino Real Hotel









Public Administration School of the Monterrey Tech (EGAP)








EGAP








EGAP









Business School of the Monterrey Tech (EGADE)













































And Yes...they are three diferent buildings :lol::weird:


----------



## dvluna

Parte Poniente de Monterrey desde el Obispado by FERMIN TELLEZ

(13 de Mayo, 2009):

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - > >


----------



## thaproducer

That's a exellent panoramica of the city.


----------



## Avolar Alto

isakres said:


> Con tu permiso Avolar!!.... Here I go with another pics...
> 
> Mexican Architecture (of famous Ricardo Legorreta) mixed with the beauty of the Sierra Madre.
> 
> Im not a fan of Legorreta, but have to say that his buildings look cool with the sierra madre behind...(well maybe any building looks nice with that beauty on the scene).
> 
> Camino Real Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Administration School of the Monterrey Tech (EGAP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business School of the Monterrey Tech (EGADE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Yes...they are three diferent buildings :lol::weird:


Excellent pictures ! Thanks for posting, and you know what? There're actually more Legorretas in San Pedro, one is the Banco de Mexico building crossing Plaza Fiesta Mall, and one more is in construction, The Medical Center Zambrano Hellion. And those Legorreta's also built on other areas of the city such as; the Contemporary Museum (MARCO) and the Raul Rangel Library. Definitely Monterrey is a Legorreta's city


----------



## isakres

I guess the last Legorretas are the Medical Center, arent they?.......

In the other hand, im not sure if ive seen the Banco de Mexico in San Peter.....Mmhh......maybe its the orange / brown building with square windows in front of San Agustin Mall and the Irish School, isnt it??


----------



## Avolar Alto

Yeap, you're right, both are Legorretas, and I'm not sure if the building I mentioned is still the Banco de Mexico, but at least it used to be


----------



## isakres

dont knowhno:...I ve seen that building and certainly looks like an office building (not residential, school, etc) maybe it still is the Banco de Mexico branch in the city.....

I found another aerial from the West side of Monterrey, it seems that it was took from the "Cerro de la Silla" peak. (Pic from Panoramio...)










Monterrey from the space.


----------



## isakres

*ooppss*

The last pic was way too big.:!!,,dont know how to fix it!!..


----------



## dvluna

Monterrey by ismaelzetaaa


----------



## Smallville

Beautiful City!


----------



## dvluna

Monterrey zona rosa by MVA BOY


----------



## elbart089

More photos from the Mexican forum:


Mara said:


> Mercado debajo del Puente del Papa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodstock Plaza en Carr. Nacional - tocada underground


----------



## Avolar Alto

Love those every day life pictures...:cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

edit


----------



## elbart089

>


Indian musicians? Interesting


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^They're Krishnas 

Hare Krishna Hare Krishna

Krishna Krishna Hare Hare

Hare Rama Hare Rama

Rama Rama Hare Hare...


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing Monterrey updated photos


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^Thank you Christos :cheers:


----------



## rosn19

elbart089 said:


> Indian musicians? Interesting


very bizarre, i dont ever see something similar where i live


----------



## xavarreiro

nice


----------



## christos-greece

Not just nice, its absolutely awesome; those last photos are awesome...


----------



## benocanada

*wow*

Wow everytime I visit your thread I'm just surprised of the beauty of Monterrey, It looks awesome!!!

congratulations!!


----------



## ty-aptz

monterrey impressive can not wait to see how the city would be if the stadium is being built


----------



## jetmty1

pik taken by el regio


----------



## tonyssa

Nice city!


----------



## Smallville

In my opinion Monterrey is the nicest looking city in Mexico. Very well kept and just a beautiful place to live.


----------



## christos-greece

jetmty1 said:


>


Those mountains are really gorgeous...


----------



## Avolar Alto

An updated from Monterrey 






Pics from forumer Marte & MVA Boy


----------



## isakres

Very nice pics avolar ...keep em coming :cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^Thanks isakres 
edit


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos, epsecially this:


>


The "sea" of clouds on the right is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^I know, I love how the mountains emerge from the clouds :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Yes, indeed
btw What is the altitude of Monterrey?


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^Not too high, 537 m (1,762 ft), but some of the mountains that surrounds the city are...


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

here are some more pics









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrchinasky/3717752660/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/orcko/3722115173/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/orcko/3722875978/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jocegamo/3721904291/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3719316597/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3719317769/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luisjair/3718993967/


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^Very nice pictures...


----------



## agbmex

Avolar Alto said:


> An updated from Monterrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics from forumer Marte & MVA Boy


Somebody pinch me! These pictures are amazing!


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^ 
edit


----------



## christos-greece

OMG! One of the best Monterrey photos ever:


>


:drool:


----------



## jetmty1




----------



## Avolar Alto

^^Buena toma


----------



## Avolar Alto

by Cañerito and others from the SSC MTY


----------



## Avolar Alto

edit


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

great pics!


----------



## xavarreiro

good photos


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

here are some more 


scroll>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sbenavid/3794982067/sizes/l/in/set-72157621963556946/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sbenavid/3796070106/sizes/l/in/set-72157621963556946/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sbenavid/3795230497/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luis_lopez/3793558579/sizes/o/


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luis_lopez/3793528585/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cmalanis/3793289453/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guerry-monero/3790829329/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guerry-monero/3791798516/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/algzag/3772976167/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hashek/3773926172/sizes/l/


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^Great pics, thanks for posting :cheers:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

glad you like them


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

here are some more from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianmex/3427182282/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/3610004574/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/3609149443/sizes/l/


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^:cheers:


----------



## dvluna

saludos


----------



## christos-greece

Panorama by @Adrian... its really awesome, very nice pics btw


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^ Yes indeed


----------



## dvluna

*MONTERREY BY 1984 D.F*

>>>>







Hacia el Skyline del centro;







Acercamiento;







Embarcadero en Fundidora;







Elevador de Obra;







A los pies de la torre;







Esto me dio vértigo :nuts: ;







De nuevo sin casco, sin zapatos de seguridad, y en plan "turista" :banana:;







Desde Fundidora;







SALUDOS


----------



## dvluna

Nuestra Identidad









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cmalanis/3793289453/sizes/l/

Saludos


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice photos once again


----------



## Avolar Alto

edit


----------



## dvluna

*VIVA MEXICO - 199 AÑOS DE INDEPENDENCIA*

*Monterrey by Fermin Tellez*

Fotos del nuevo corredor de Banderas Mexicanas históricas en el Mirador del Asta Bandera del Obispado:


----------



## christos-greece

No comment!


>


:drool:


----------



## Avolar Alto

MexCorp.teen said:


> , Really nice shots of such a nice city like Monterrey, congrats Avolar kay:


Gracias MexCorp Saludos!

Christos I'm glad you like such special panoramic! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Avolar Alto said:


> Christos I'm glad you like such *special* panoramic! :cheers:


Welcome  like you said, that panoramic view is special, awesome


----------



## dvluna

*Monterrey by Hotu Matua*

Juntas las torres AVE y Avalanz, donde convergen dos skylines de la ciudad cada día más maduros. Se aprecian también las Zafiro y un cachito del Zambrano Hellion.










Otra versión de la foto










saludossssssssssss


----------



## rosn19

bad ass density!


----------



## dvluna

*Monterrey by Hotu Matua*










saludosssss


----------



## Avolar Alto

Google Streetview Monterrey






































You can now visit Monterrey whenever you want! :cheers:


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti

Great pics! Keep them coming.


----------



## christos-greece

Those new aerial photos, couple posts above, are great


----------



## Avolar Alto

Greetings Guys!


----------



## Avolar Alto

And few more night shots...:cheers:

Padre Mier Street









Cafe at Monterrey Old Quarter









Santa Lucia Riverwalk









Mexican Museum of Art


















Morelos Street









Santa Lucia, Restaurants Section


















Fountains in 400 Years Square









Casino de Monterrey









Government Palace









Contemporary Museum of Monterrey


----------



## Avolar Alto

more night shots...


----------



## MexCorp

Beautiful pics Avolar...as always, btw this new google street view feature in Mexico it's great, the quality of the shots is quite nice...


----------



## jetmty1

Avolar Alto said:


> Greetings Guys, This is a night panoramic that shows new buildings additions to the Monterrey skyline :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic made by Andres deluna


can you upload this pic

thank you!


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^


----------



## dvluna

CERRO DE LA SILLA









HORNO 3









TORRE DE GOBIERNO









SALUDOS


----------



## DeNeza401

Nice!!! I like it very much.


----------



## christos-greece

Those night photos are really amazing; in fact Monterrey looks more great at night :cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

What about this day shot? 










Pic made by Hotu Matua


----------



## Avolar Alto

And these other day shots...


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^Indeed, Benito Juarez is the richest per capita delegation in Mexico, and is part of the Federal District. (Mexico City).

On the other hand, San Pedro is the richest per capita municipality, and it is part or the Monterrey Metropolitan Area.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Wow...by seeing geography, those abrupt mountains, one can see that this is a place not too commendable to a city, isn't it?


----------



## Avolar Alto

Well, most of the city is in a big valley, although, you can find constructions on the mountains too. 

Greetings to Brasilia


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really awesome aerial photo of Monterrey :drool:


----------



## davizi

Monterrey is a wonderful city¡¡ I love its development and neighborhoods full o nice stores and trees¡


----------



## Avolar Alto

Cheers guys!!


----------



## ROYU

Amazing shots I need to go there soon.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Avolar Alto said:


> Well, most of the city is in a big valley, although, you can find constructions on the mountains too.
> 
> Greetings to Brasilia


What I meant is about the geological instability...Despite of the beauty, the topography shows that it is a very dangerous place to a city, isn't it?


----------



## Nicho

del


----------



## jetmty1

dvno_dvno_dvno said:


> ^^
> In fact, it is the second richest city in Mexico at about $22 000 per capita after Mexico City.


Nop, that is a common error, DF it is the first GDP per capita, then Monterrey (as a city) but DF only has 8 or 9 million out the around 20 million Mexico city has as a total poulation, because there are no real boundaries between DF and State of Mexico , Mexico city as metropolitan area drops to 4t or 5th place in GDP pero capita, Monterrey comes first and also among the first in Latin america, over 1 million people (actually the first one) THIS IS per capita speaking, in GDP as a totall agai MEX first , MTY second. ...in terms of IDH It is among the first 5 cities in latam


----------



## Avolar Alto

more Monterrey...



































































































































































pics by Hotu, and flickr mty


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those updated photos of Monterrey are also very nice, thanks


----------



## Avolar Alto

Thanks to you Christos, for always being here for all of us in SSC! :cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Nicho said:


> Actually it isn't a dangerous place... there hasn't been an earthquake in hundreds (or maybe thousands) of years. On the other hand the city is prone to flash floods during the hurricane season =(


Wow! Anyway, it's really a breathtaking set!:cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

and much more Monterrey














































































































































































pics made by urbanwilderness, j,calvi, hotu m, flcikrmty, warachito


----------



## Avolar Alto

Still more...



















Arena Monterrey









metrorrey




































Carmen Romano Arts Academy (Facade)









(Interior)


















Ancira Hotel



























Brutalism in Monterrey



























Airport









New Terminal B (Still in Construction)









Government Palace Patio


















Palace during Mexican Championship Celebration (Monterrey is thecurrent Champion)









Bussiness International Center (Cintermex)


















New City Tallest


















Palacio de Hierro Store









pics by Hotu, flickr mty, silverhawk, Luis Lopez


----------



## mike_mty

monterrey


----------



## mike_mty




----------



## Mr Equis

good pics


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^ Lovely Pictures


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey aerial:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/billylindsay/236910860/


----------



## uls09

christos-greece said:


> Monterrey aerial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/billylindsay/236910860/




Great pic Christos


----------



## MikVelo

Amazing thread and amazing pictures of this mexican city, I love Monterrey for this and much more...


----------



## Avolar Alto

Great Pic Christos!! :cheers:


----------



## mike_mty




----------



## mike_mty

monterrey

some pics and videos i took few days ago


























































no más agujeros en tu cabeza 
y no más comienzos falsos









Flickr: mikemty123's Photostream
YouTube - mikemty's Channel


----------



## stefano1895

very beautiful city


----------



## jetmty1

Better Aerial


----------



## MikVelo

great excellent videos, pictures of Monterrey... always a pleasure to visit it..

saludos a la sultana del norte


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you very much :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carreon/540156053/


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^ :cheers: Great Christos


----------



## AlukarD359

Avolar Alto said:


> and much more Monterrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics made by urbanwilderness, j,calvi, hotu m, flcikrmty, warachito


amazing pictures!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Cool, very nice photos of Monterrey  one more:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/discopalace/4091221616/


----------



## Avolar Alto

Nice view of the Saddle Mountain Christos 

This is a panoramic of the financial center of San Pedro (right) and a little bit of Monterrey (left)


----------



## Mr Equis

nice pic


----------



## christos-greece

@Avolar Alto: Thanks kay: btw, that photo above posted by you is very nice


----------



## GIM

A nice urban look, with beautiful mountains in the surroundings!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Cheers Christos :cheers:


----------



## emanuel9003

^^ ^^ 
COOL SKYLINE :cheers:


----------



## mike_mty

nice pics


----------



## Avolar Alto

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotu_matua/4836847704/in/photostream/


Today's banner :cheers:


----------



## Christianmx

What is that tall, red building on the left? I don't recognize it.


----------



## Avolar Alto

Christianmx said:


> What is that tall, red building on the left? I don't recognize it.


That's Torre Murano

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566068&page=19

Saludos


----------



## Avolar Alto

bc house


















































































































































































































































pictures by hector orozco, demodragon jorge kd, flickr mty, jwong & Hotu


----------



## lgm900

underrated city


----------



## christos-greece

One more photo of Monterrey:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotu_matua/4997102995/in/photostream/


----------



## Avolar Alto

That's the old downtown skyline, great shot Christos! Thanks!

more downtown Monterrey













































































































pics from flickr mty


----------



## BrickellResidence

God Monterrey is a beautiful city, its so first world!


----------



## Linguine

^^


awesome photos.....


----------



## christos-greece

@Avolar Alto: Welcome and thanks; those night photos are really awesome


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^ Thank you Christos. I'm glad you liked those pics! :cheers:


----------



## thyagoth

Wey, I love Monterrey!


----------



## brazilteen

Awsome pics


----------



## Avolar Alto

thyagoth said:


> Wey, I love Monterrey!


:lol:

San Jerónimo Neighborhood









picture by dagaspicture


----------



## Mr Equis

woooooow, amazing photos of the City of the mountains


----------



## Avolar Alto

Cheers to Delicias :cheers:


----------



## Regio_MTY

Long time since the last post!

More on the next page... ;D

Btw... Amazing those last ones, my beautiful city of Monterrey! :cheers2:


----------



## Regio_MTY

one more...


----------



## Regio_MTY

next! =D


----------



## Regio_MTY

Edit...


----------



## Regio_MTY

*MONTERREY*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5612794726/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5612120765/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5612702124/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5612701498/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5612128235/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5612143467/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5612179583/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5612092645/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5612085533/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5612098743/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5612793688/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5612090083/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


:cheers1:

...


----------



## dvluna

San Pedro por JRCALVI



jrCalvi said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos from Monterrey


----------



## Avolar Alto

Great Pics you guys! Thanks for posting regio and dvluna! :cheers:

more MTY...

by flickr mty, hotu & regio forumers


----------



## messicano

I like monterrey


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely and very nice photos from Monterrey


----------



## Mr Equis

AS USUAL, MTY ROCKS


----------



## Regio_MTY

^^ That's right! :rock:

More *MONTERREY*

Downtown Streets:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5661314025/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5661303691/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5661891136/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Regio_MTY

Sunset views from Santa Lucía Riverwalk and Fundidora Park:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5632097466/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5631487609/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5631517551/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5631522357/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5632135920/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5632135920/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great new photos from Monterrey :cheers:


Monterrey al óleo by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


La transparencia de la mañana (4) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Regio_MTY

^^

*Nice pics!*

MorefromMONTERREY'sUrbanSexiness...


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5682238055/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5682239397/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5682811186/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5682817100/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5682818524/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5682833712/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


DSC03581 por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5682849144/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5682306877/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5682861576/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5682316957/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5682882720/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5682291233/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5682885892/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/regio_auri/5682887728/ por kievN'MTY, en Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Torre AVE desde el sureste by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Horizonte de Monterrey desde La Aguilas by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## dvluna

foto del fotográfo Carlos Bravo:
Torre Centro de Gobierno de Nuevo León, Monterrey, México










Saludos!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Wow! I just love the colors of that sunset. Thanks for sharing...:cheers:


----------



## mike_mty




----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey at night:

Monterrey de noche by Sidec, on Flickr


ocnis by Sidec, on Flickr


----------



## Avolar Alto

Beautiful shot of Santa Lucia River Walk at night Christos! :cheers:

And all wonderful pictures Miguel


----------



## Margarita_Frozen

wonderful photos ,and great city

Monterrey is one of Mexico's jewels


----------



## christos-greece

Puente hacia las torres by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Poniente desde el sureste by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Equis

christos-greece said:


> Puente hacia las torres by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


THIS PIC IS NICE



christos-greece said:


> Poniente desde el sureste by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


THIS ONE, NOT MUCH, THERE IS TOO VISUAL POLLUTION


----------



## christos-greece

San Jeronimo by Antonio Tarín, on Flickr


Monterrey in a clear summer (3) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Después del granizo (2) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Avolar Alto

skykings said:


> *The first photo seem be in wonderland*


And it will look just way better in a a few more years...

...These are some of the best projects already in construction in the area.

You can see already the *VAO Complex *on the picture, (one building only), this is how it will look when's finished. (4 buildings).




























*Helicon*




























http://www.elnorte.com/libre/online07/edicionimpresa/default.shtm?seccion=editoriales

*Torre Sofia *(Clark & Pelli)



















*Torres Magma*



















*showroom*


----------



## Mr Equis

Avolar Alto said:


> And it will look just way better in a a few more years...


mmmmmmm, I think he was referring to the first photo of the thread, and not to the post. But well, it was a good excuse to post new projects in the area, hehehehehe


----------



## dvluna

Otra mas



Fermin Tellez said:


> Foto que le tomé a una foto en exposición del Museo Metropolitano de Monterrey
> Foto 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto tomada por Joel Sampayo Climaco.


Saludos


----------



## dvluna

Otra mas by Hotu Matua



Hotu Matua said:


> Semper ascendis por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


saludos


----------



## isakres

Not sure if this pics have been already posted, but here they go,



dvluna said:


> :cheers:
> 
> Valle Oriente by polkator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saludos


----------



## isakres

More pics from Polkator.



..polkator.. said:


> Desde la punta del cerro del mirador...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Linguine

Nice updates....:cheers:


----------



## DeNeza401

Nice. I like it.


----------



## Student4life

Cities with mountains look amazing . Monterrey looks very beautiful , indeed . I hope the drug cartel violence isn't affecting this city ?


----------



## isakres

^^Drug Cartel violence is affecting most of the border cities plus some strategic cities/ports where the drug came to the country from Southamerica & Asia. So the city has experienced an increase in drug related violence specially in the past 2 years and althought crime rates could be a bit high for European & Asian standards, it is still below the average in Latinamerica (crime rate around 18/100k as for 2010).

Anyway, here are more pics / renders about the VAO Complex currently u/c.



javosp said:


> Ok todas sus dudas se las voy a responder.... YA!
> 
> 
> 
> FOTO DE CERCA
> 
> 
> EL PROMETIDO NUEVO RENDER
> 
> 
> Y LA PUBLICIDAD


----------



## isakres

Pics by Polkator.



..polkator.. said:


> Unas panorámicas...


----------



## dvluna

Monterrey



Votchka said:


>


saludossss


----------



## Avolar Alto

Lovely pictures, Thanks for postings kay:


----------



## Avolar Alto

few more from the forumer polkator & Hotu M.


Regio amanecer por Hotu Matua, en Flickr[/QUOTE]


Panorama en blanco y negro de Monterrey por Hotu Matua, en Flickr[/QUOTE]


Alba sobre las Mitras por Hotu Matua, en Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Eins4

Beautiful Monterrey!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Indeed! and its getting much better day, by day :cheers:


----------



## balthazar

Great setting!


----------



## Linguine

Avolar Alto said:


> few more from the forumer polkator & Hotu M.
> 
> 
> Regio amanecer por Hotu Matua, en Flickr



Alba sobre las Mitras por Hotu Matua, en Flickr[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]


Awesome pics.....kay:


----------



## mex-urbano

Fantastico! Gracias


----------



## DeNeza401

Amazing pics.


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^ that is right...

One more pano taken yesterday by fermi t.


----------



## Avolar Alto

Few more from the monterrey forum


----------



## Avolar Alto

You're very welcome! :cheers:

pokator's photos


----------



## ElRegio

*Fall in Monterrey*

Fall arrives very late in our city! we have a very short "autumn" just for 2 or 3 weeks during December just in Christmas time.

Coss street (Tradica sebelifera and Fraxinus americana)










Goverment palace (Lagerstroemia indica)










Mexican history museum, (Lagerstroemia indica)









Hundido park and justice palace; (Tradica sebelifera and Populus deltoides)









Zuazua street: (Platanus Occidentalis, Tradica sebelifera and Fraxinus americana)










Zaragoza square: (Platanus Occidentalis, Tradica sebelifera, Fraxinus americana)









Tecnológico de Monterrey: (Platanus Occidentalis, Tradica sebelifera, Fraxinus americana and quercus graciliformis)


















San Pedro in a chilly rainy day









Chipinque Mt









Rio la Silla Park


----------



## Linguine

Very nice, beautiful pics from Monterrey....:cheers2:


----------



## Avolar Alto

Indeed! Thank for posting those pics Regio!








[/url]
Majestad por Hotu Matua

pic by Hotu


----------



## mike_mty




----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice new photos from Monterrey


----------



## mike_mty




----------



## DeNeza401

Avolar Alto said:


> Indeed! Thank for posting those pics Regio!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> Majestad por Hotu Matua
> 
> pic by Hotu


^^^^^^
That's an amazing shoot!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Regio_MTY

*Monterrey...*


----------



## Avolar Alto

excellent compilation of images regio! Thanks for posting them :cheers:


----------



## Regio_MTY

^^

Just the Modern N' Chic side of Monterrey... :cheers2:

Now something more traditional and colorful from one it's most antique neighborhoods:


*MONTERREY**Barrio Antiguo...*


----------



## christos-greece

Great new photos from Monterrey :cheers:


----------



## ElRegio

Very nice photos!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

the first photo of this page is amazing, so nice to see the skyline grow


----------



## AlfredoChaibMX

I LOVE MONTERREY!! an exceptional Mexican city...










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotu_matua/7009915731/


----------



## Linguine

lovely images from Monterrey....:cheers2:


----------



## Dr.StrangeLove

Great pictures !! Thanks for sharing them..... Ahh..! que lindo mi Monterrey...


----------



## Avolar Alto

more MTY



















































































karah.kobus victoria nash, Hotu, cedim news, Joel Ruiz and Jitsu, miguel quirarte


----------



## jetmty1

[/QUOTE]


----------



## jetmty1




----------



## Linguine

great shots from Monterrey....kay:


----------



## Avolar Alto

Indeed, thanks jetmty


----------



## Avolar Alto

few more mty






















































































































karah.kobus victoria nash, Hotu, miguel quirarte, cedim news, Joel Ruiz and Jitsu, miguel quirarte


----------



## Avolar Alto

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> those aerial shots make it look like a mega city of at least 10 million


:lol: true


----------



## Regio_MTY

*Monterrey...*


----------



## Avolar Alto

Really nice pictures Regio, Thanks! kay:


----------



## chambre12

Wow nice pics i really liked them


----------



## Avolar Alto

some night shots...
































































pics by flickrmty


----------



## hector guimard

WOW!!!--Great set of pics Avolar Alto--Monterrey looks amazing!!!! Thanks for sharing those pics.


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^Thanks, great to see you here :cheers1:


----------



## hector guimard

Likewise Avolar Alto--you always bring a great contribution to this thread. Keep the good work.

:cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^:cheers:

This rooftop has one of the best views in the city!


----------



## Caravaggio

stunning pics keep them coming


----------



## christos-greece

La sutil comunión by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Panorama de la doble creación by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Panorama supremo de San Pedro (2) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Panorama desde Puerta del Sol by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Tavo_Mty

Some pics from the user Hotu_Matua taked from the Mexican Forum 



Hotu Matua said:


> Vértice y Helicon por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Camino de San Agustín por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Paraje de Valle Oriente (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Paraje urbano en fin de semana (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> *************************
> 
> 
> Sueños de piedra y hierba en Valle Alto por Hotu Matua, en Flickr





Hotu Matua said:


> La calle que lleva a VAO por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> Otra versión
> 
> 
> Bocho rojo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## alluux

Great pictures


----------



## Linguine

stunning photos from Monterrey...:cheers2:


----------



## Hemmett

^^

+10000000


----------



## isakres

Egomaniac said:


> Passing this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Facebook of Yo amo a Muevo Leon....credits for introducing it to SCC, cd7688 of SSC Mexico.


And there we have our little growing skyline, cant wait for all developements to be finished :cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

WOW! Great Night shot!, I Love it :cheers:


----------



## Mindtrapper0

wow its great to see Monterreys skyline growing slowly but surely. It looks amazing set up against that natural skyline (mountains) that Monterrey is blessed with.


----------



## Avolar Alto

Indeed, in three or four years, that picture will look a lot better. :cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

more mty


























































































































































pick from hotu, flickr mty


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice photos from Monterrey 


La sutil comunión by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Panorama supremo de San Pedro (2) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Vistas desde Chipinque by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline de VO desde Costco by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^Thanks Christos, your pics are great too! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed they are :cheers:


----------



## Edif Guad

:cheers::applause: ¡qué belleza de Sultana y de fotos!
Tengo muchas ganar de ir a conocer Monterrey, sólo que de momento está difícil el viaje, pero en cuanto pueda...
Saludos.


----------



## Mr Equis

AMAZING VIEWS


----------



## Legomaniac

These ones belong here:



HEBQ said:


> Una Ciudad se construye dia a dia.
> La grandeza de la fuerza se ve reflejado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vamos Mty! eres Grandeeeee. :banana::banana:


----------



## Avolar Alto

Great shots Egomaniac, Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

Life on Monterrey's streets


----------



## Ramonmn

Wow! Amazing shots!!


----------



## Regio_MTY

Beautiful shots Avolar! This city have definitely an special and unique vibe that makes her so different, and it can be seen in every single pic! :cheers1:

Some more taken by me... Hope you all like em'... 


DSCN1075 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN0979 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN1582 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN1444 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN1005 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN1020 por kievMTY, en Flickr



DSC06669 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSC06576 por kievMTY, en Flickr



. por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSC07507 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN1390 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN1149 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSC06712 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN0987 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSC06663 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSC06478 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSC06665 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN1162 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN0805 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSC07539 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSC06602 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSC06543 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSC06709 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSC06183 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN1242 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN1579 por kievMTY, en Flickr


. por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN1009 por kievMTY, en Flickr


Luces desde el mirador por kievMTY, en Flickr

:cheers1:


----------



## Avolar Alto

:cheers: What a great Shots Regio, Love them all!


----------



## Mr Equis

nice views in post 1256


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^They are...:cheers:


----------



## HenrikLar

Monterrey's growing very faster, i remember when champ car ran in the Fundidora Park, and it was the novelty in that time, seems like it was a century ago!!! :nocrook:


----------



## OmI92

Nice pics!


----------



## Avolar Alto

HenrikLar said:


> Monterrey's growing very faster, i remember when champ car ran in the Fundidora Park, and it was the novelty in that time, seems like it was a century ago!!! :nocrook:


Ha, ha, ha, I remember those times too! It almost feels like a different city with such amount of projects completed and to be built :lol:

I left here some shots from the Rufino Tamayo Park, and few of the new buildings that surround it.





































Thanks to Hotu


----------



## hector guimard

Thanks for posting these pics Avolar Alto--Hotu has an amazing eye to capture great pics of Monterrey


----------



## Linguine

very nice photos from Monterrey...:cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^Thank you guys! Indeed, great pitures from Hotu Hector:cheers:


----------



## StormShadow

I find Mexican cities interesting, something about Monterrey I really like, those mountains are amazing.


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^Thanks for your comments, hope you can visit some time!

Here some other pictures from Monterrey...








































































































































alll by Flickr mty, mtyforumers, and of curse, Hotu


----------



## Avolar Alto

Few Night shots...



















Steel Museum, at Fundidora Park


















Banamex Auditorium


















Santa Lucia


















Partial View of the Gran Plaza









Fountains in the Gran Plaza


















View of AVE Building









by flick mty


----------



## Avolar Alto

Some of the Mountains that surrounds MTY

Cumbres de Monterrey Natural Park


Laguna de Sanchez según los dioses por Hotu Matua


















by Hotu and Marte


----------



## Regio_MTY

^^

Beautiful shots Avolar! We have some pretty amazing and unique surroundings in this city! :drool::cheers1:

Some of my collection, mostly Monterrey's Downtown:


DSCN1686 por kievMTY2, en Flickr


DSCN1925 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN1782 por kievMTY2, en Flickr


DSCN1779 por kievMTY2, en Flickr


DSCN1778 por kievMTY2, en Flickr


DSCN1766 por kievMTY2, en Flickr


DSCN1687 por kievMTY2, en Flickr


DSCN1960 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN1756 por kievMTY2, en Flickr


DSCN1708 por kievMTY2, en Flickr


DSCN1709 por kievMTY2, en Flickr


DSCN1943 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN1758 por kievMTY2, en Flickr


DSCN1948 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN1726 por kievMTY2, en Flickr


DSCN1738 por kievMTY2, en Flickr

...

:cheers2:


----------



## Avolar Alto

Thank you Regio!! Wonderful collection you have! :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics


----------



## christos-greece

Así en la Tierra como en el Cielo by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Arcangeles III desde el Obispado by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Panorama de la loma densa by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


El miniskyline del sur by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Avolar Alto

Great Shots Christos! Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

few more mty
























































flickr mty and bee vision pics


----------



## Avolar Alto

and more mty























































pics by E. Belden, Vicaya, flickr mty


----------



## christos-greece

Panorama de la loma densa by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


El miniskyline del sur by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline con Torre de Gobierno y La Capital by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Asfalto by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Avolar Alto

Great Shots Christos! Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

keep them growing monterrey...


























































































pics by vicraya and flickr mty


----------



## Avolar Alto

*a Monterrey photo compilation by Vicraya*


San Jemo por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Torre Ave por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr




Atardecer con Ave por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr




Nueva Densidad en VO por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr




Acercamiento por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Vertice por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Residencial Dinastía por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Mini Skyline de las Torres por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Mini Skyline 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Mini Skyline 3 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Mini Skyline 4 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Zona Tec 2013 3 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Zona Tec 2013 4 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


San Pedro 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


San Pedro 4 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


San Pedro 3 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Skyline del Campestre 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Skyline del Campestre 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Skyline del Campestre 3 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline de la Loma Larga by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Panorámica con Campestre y Chipinque by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline con Sofía en construcción by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Paraje urbano en fin de semana (4) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Avolar Alto

Great Pictures Christos! :cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto

few more shots from MTY




































































































from flickr mty


----------



## Avolar Alto

Monterrey night photos































































































































from flickr mty


----------



## Gatech12

Nice pics. Monterrey is an amazing city


----------



## Avolar Alto

^^Thanks for posting, indeed Monterrey is getting better and better...


































































































































































flickr mty, vicraya, Hotu etc


----------



## Avolar Alto

more *MTY*



































































































































































pics by vicraya, Hotu, flickmty, bee vision


----------



## Avolar Alto

and more mty






















































































































pics by vicraya, hotu, flickrmty and mty forum


----------



## Avolar Alto

monterrey
















































































































































































































pics by vicraya, flickmty, hotu


----------



## Reapvkz1

Amazing city!


----------



## HenrikLar

I've only been one night in Mty, obviously I didn't know the city, only the food at "el mirador" and it was great, but watching that pictures it's a very big reason for returning with much more time!!


----------



## Avolar Alto

Thanks for posting guys, indeed there's so much to do in MTY. Cheers!


































































Paseo Santa Lucia 2013 4 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Paseo Santa Lucia 2013 5 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Paseo Santa Lucia 2013 6 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr









































































pics by vicraya, hotu flickr mty


----------



## chambre12

Beautiful Photos I love this cosmopolitan city


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline de la Loma Larga by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline con Sofía en construcción by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Puente Atirantado / Torres Moradas by rayados19, on Flickr


A View to the West by rayados19, on Flickr


Santa Catarina by Antonio Tarín, on Flickr


----------



## Avolar Alto

more monterrey :cheers:




















Vento 2013 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr





























Las Liu esperando a su hermano mayor por vicraya2 2013











Valle Oriente 2013 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Valle Oriente 2013 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Valle Oriente 2013 3 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr






















































pics by vicraya, and flickr mty


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey, NL by Andre Quiros, on Flickr


Gonzalitos II by Antonio Tarín, on Flickr


Skyline con Sofía en construcción by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Horizonte de Monterrey desde La Aguilas by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Avolar Alto

and more MONTERREY

*
Santa Lucia River Walk*















































*Fundidora Park*























































vicraya pics, and flick mty


----------



## Avolar Alto

Some photos from the Monterrey forum 



Sofia 29.06.2013. 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Sofia 29.06.2013. 3 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Sofia 01 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Sofia 29.06.2013. 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


La capital departamentos by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr


estructura by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr


Norteño atardecer by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr





















Macroplaza 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Macroplaza 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Macroplaza 8 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Macroplaza 4 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Macroplaza 6 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Macroplaza 5 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Cerro de la silla by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr


green life by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr


arena monterrey by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr



Imtonybitch said:


> Las coladas... me falto de postear estas!
> 
> 
> cerro de la silla desde fundidora by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> GEDC1234 by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> GEDC1254 by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> GEDC1219 by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr


----------



## Avolar Alto

+ monterrey



























































































pics by vicraya, flickr mty


----------



## Nikkodemo

Awesome pics of Monterrey...:drool:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Tunco Maclovio:*



tunco_maclovio said:


> oooootras de la misma zona


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> *De mi paseo por la Macro ...:bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie:*
> 
> 
> Macroplaza 2013 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Macroplaza 2013 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Macroplaza 2013 3 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Macroplaza 2013 4 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Macroplaza 2013 5 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Macroplaza 2013 6 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Macroplaza 2013 7 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr[/CENTER]
> 
> :dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> *Mas de la Macroplaza 2013.*
> 
> 
> Macroplaza 2013 14 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Macroplaza 2013 13 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Macroplaza 2013 10 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Macroplaza 2013 9 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​


​


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Macroplaza 2013 11 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Macroplaza 2013 12 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Macroplaza 2013 8 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> :dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Cerro de la silla desde el estadio por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Cerro y estadio por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Tec desde el estadio por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Zona sur desde el estadio por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​


​


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Urbanismo desde el estadio por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanismo y estadio 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Viejo y nuevo estadio por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Panoramica en estadio por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> :dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Jose RP*



JoseRP said:


> Otras más:
> 
> 
> Torre Avalanz y Torre Comercial América por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 20130316_mty_torresretrovisor por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Torre Avalanz y Torre Comercial América, y el Cerro de la Silla por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Edificios y el Cerro de la Silla, desde el puente atirantado por JoseR RP, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> *Acabo de pasar por el parque Fundidora y alcance a tomar algunas imágenes de este lugar que nunca pierde su color verde y vaya que si es un enorme pulmón para la ciudad. *
> 
> 
> Fundidora 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Fundidora 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Fundidora 3 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Fundidora 4 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Fundidora 5 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Fundidora 6 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Fundidora 7 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> :dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By El Regio:*



ElRegio said:


> fotos de hoy


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Hemmett:*



Hemmett said:


> y aqui la 2a ...


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Hemmett:*



Hemmett said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline del centro de Monterrey by vicraya2 2013, on Flickr


Paisaje urbano desde Fundadores by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Metropolitan en construcción entre frondas by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline desde el Parque Rufino Tamayo (3) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Gonzalitos II by Antonio Tarín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Césart:*



Césart said:


> *Aqui les presento la primera entrega de algunas fotos que tomé en Valle Oriente hace ya casi un mes, no habia tenido oportunidad de subirlas, pero en fin, mas vale tarde que nunca.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!!


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By the negotiator:*



the negotiator said:


> Increíbles las panorámicas Polkator!! :cheers:
> 
> Les comparto unas pocas que tenía acumuladas en mi cámara. Espero sean de su agrado:
> 
> Una vista del Cerro de la Silla desde Washington y Escobedo.
> 
> Siempre presente by negotiator17, on Flickr
> 
> La Torre Meridiano trabajando desde la Gran Plaza
> 
> Meridiano by negotiator17, on Flickr
> 
> Un tributo a The Beatles en la Plaza Hidalgo
> 
> Tributo by negotiator17, on Flickr
> 
> Cerro de la Silla desde El Cercado
> 
> La Silla de Espaldas by negotiator17, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By the negotiator:*



the negotiator said:


> Unas tomadas dentro del Tec
> 
> CEDES desde rectoría by negotiator17, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Servilletero by negotiator17, on Flickr
> 
> Cerro de la Silla desde Garza Sada y 2 de Abril
> 
> Emblema by negotiator17, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Miguel Quirarte:*



mike_mty said:


> Sin título por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por letdown_mty, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By El Regio:*



ElRegio said:


> con el calor de ayer se me antojaba el agua!


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Miguel Quirarte:*



mike_mty said:


> de hoY
> 
> Sin título por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por letdown_mty, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Puente Atirantado / Torres Moradas by rayados19, on Flickr


Gonzalitos III by Antonio Tarín, on Flickr


Monterrey, Mexico by sbenavid, on Flickr


Skyline con Torre de Gobierno y La Capital by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> *Ayer fue un día muy gris pero logre rescatar algo para la galería...*
> 
> 
> 
> Valle oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Valle Oriente 26.03.2013. por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Tunel por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> :dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj:​


​


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> *Pase Santa Lucia 2013 II*​
> 
> Paseo Santa Lucia 2013 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Paseo Santa Lucia 2013 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Paseo Santa Lucia 2013 3 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Paseo Santa Lucia 2013 4 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Paseo Santa Lucia 2013 5 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Paseo Santa Lucia 2013 6 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Paseo Santa Lucia 2013 7 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
> :dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Césart:*



Césart said:


> *Tercera y última parte de fotos tomadas en Valle Ote, son de hace un tiempo por eso se ve la metropolitan I mas chica y la LIU con grúa.
> *


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Césart:*



Césart said:


> *Saludos!!*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> De las de siempre, pero me gustan, que mas le hago :colgate::colgate::colgate:
> 
> 
> Valle Oriente 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Valle Oriente 3 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> ​:dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Animo raza :happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:....
> 
> Aquí les traigo unas fotos de ayer que la verdad estaba bárbaro el sol pero con todo el animo del mundo, al fin de cuentas soy regio ...:horse:
> 
> 
> Valle Oriente 2013 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Valle Oriente 2013 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Monterrey 2013 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> ​
> :dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Miguel Quirarte:*



mike_mty said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Miguel Quirarte:*



mike_mty said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Miguel Quirarte:*



mike_mty said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Cambiamos de rumbo y ahora les comparto del Campestre y sus alrededores.
> 
> 
> El skyline del campestre por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> La Murano asomandose por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Recidencias en el Campestre por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> San Agustin por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Nuevo integrante por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Hemmett:*



Hemmett said:


> Dejo unas que tenia por ahi guardadas. Saludos


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Hemmett:*



Hemmett said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Miguel Quirarte:*



mike_mty said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Ángulos conocidos pero para actualizar...
> 
> 
> Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Rey de Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Semillas en Avalanz por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Miguel Quirarte:*



mike_mty said:


> blue por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> LATINO por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> CENTRO por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> museo por letdown_mty, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Mi aporte a esta pagina tan enriquecida...:cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> 
> La Capital en Santa Lucia por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Torre La Capital por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Lucia y Meridiano por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> El gigante de Monterrey por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> :dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Brenda Treviño:*



Fermin Tellez said:


> Skyline de Valle Oriente (fotos tomadas por Brenda Treviño)
> 
> Foto 1: Desde el Hospital Zambrano Hellion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto 2: Desde Liu Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/brendatrevino/8706774144/in/photostream


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Atirantado 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Las Moradas por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Torres Moradas 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> :horse::horse::horse::horse::horse:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Hemmett:*



Hemmett said:


> Unas de San Peter....1a parte


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Hemmett:*



Hemmett said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Hemmett:*



Hemmett said:


> 2a parte..........


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Hemmett:*



Hemmett said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Atardecer en Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Atardecer por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Parque Rufino Tamayo 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque Rufino Tamayo 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque Rufino Tamayo 3 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By El Regio:*



ElRegio said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By El Regio:*



ElRegio said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Puente Atirantado / Torres Moradas by rayados19, on Flickr


A View to the West by rayados19, on Flickr


A View to the West by rayados19, on Flickr


Skyline Valle Oriente Monterrey, Mexico by vicraya2 2013, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Césart:*



Césart said:


> *Aqui algunas pics que tome en el obispado y en el mirador del asta bandera. La primera parte son desde el obispado.*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Césart:*



Césart said:


> *
> Saludos!!!*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> *Skyline de Santa María 2013*​
> Skyline de Santa María por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> *Skyline de San Jerónimo 2013.*
> 
> 
> Skyline de San Jerónimo por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> *Skylines de Santa María y San Jerónimo 2013*
> 
> 
> Skyline de San Jeronímo Y Santa María por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> :dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Doctors Hospital 2013 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Edificio Nuevo por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Par Vial por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC03476 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Hemmett:*



Hemmett said:


> Unas que me quedaron pendientes de subir.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Hemmett:*



Hemmett said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Miguel Quirarte:*



mike_mty said:


> Tec por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por letdown_mty, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Cogliostro:*



Cogliostro said:


> ¡Hola!
> He visto este foro dedicado a la fotografía de la ciudad, y hay fotos muy buenas de la ciudad por aquí; a veces parece que son de otro lugar de lo bien que se ve el entorno urbano en esos sitios.
> 
> Si no tiene inconveniente postearé algunas de las que vaya tomando:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Hotu Matua:*



Hotu Matua said:


> Foto de antier por la tarde
> 
> 
> Contornos serranos de Monterrey 2 por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Cogliostro:*



Cogliostro said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Miguel Quirarte:*



mike_mty said:


> DSC01425 por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC01439 por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 15 por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 13 por letdown_mty, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Cogliostro:*



Cogliostro said:


> Mi última tandilla de fotos (esta vez, en El Obispado), hasta que salga por ahí a ver qué sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Nikkodemo

_*By Miguel Quirarte:*_



mike_mty said:


> Sin título por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por letdown_mty, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por letdown_mty, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Cogliostro:*



Cogliostro said:


> Hoy tuvimos una tarde luminosa con un cielo limpio:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Cogliostro:*



Cogliostro said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Ángulos ya muy vistos pero solo para actualizar.
> 
> 
> Monterrey 2013 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Monterrey 2013 9 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Monterrey 2013 10 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Monterrey 2013 11 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Monterrey Ciudad De Las Montañas 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Monterrey Ciudad De Las Montañas 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Monterrey Ciudad De Las Montañas 3 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Monterrey 2013 6 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Monterrey 2013 7 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Saludos a todos ... :wave:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Fermín Téllez:*



Fermin Tellez said:


> Paseo Santa Lucía:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By El Regio:*



ElRegio said:


> ya se comienza a imponer el naciente gigante del centro! y la que "domina el panorama" la Arcangeles III!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la capital..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y el "skyline" de la zona Tec-Contry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asi deberían de verse todos los parques de la ZMM :cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By El Regio:*



ElRegio said:


> Desde el club campestre
> al Este
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Norte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> una extra


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Sspixx:*



sspixx said:


> *Algunas desde Estación Universidad*
> 
> Estación Universidad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hacia FACPyA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hacia Rectoria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rectoria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estadio Universitario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :wave:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Motomex:*



gerasts said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Motomex:*



gerasts said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Miguel Quirarte:*



mike_mty said:


> unas mas


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Miguel Quirarte:*



mike_mty said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Antonio Cárdenas:*



Imtonybitch said:


> Hola de nuevo... pues ahora aqui con mi segundo post jeje... fue una tarde que nos dimos un paseo por Monterrey... La ciudad me ha gustado mucho la verdad...
> 
> 
> Monterrey Industrial by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> sopladores by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Horno 3 mty by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Antonio Cárdenas:*



Imtonybitch said:


> solo en Monterrey by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> auditorio bananmes by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Horno 3 museo del acero by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Equis

amazing Mty, as usual :colgate:


----------



## Gatech12

Monterrey is an awesome city!!


----------



## OmI92

Great pics!


----------



## Vicraya2

*Our modern side.*


Días nublados por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Modernidad en Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Loma Larga en San Pedro por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Skyline de Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Valle Oriente 2013 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Panorama con Magmas por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Torre Avalaz en Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
*!Greetings from Monterrey!*

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*Our Skylines.*


Loma Larga en San Pedro por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Urbe Regia por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Skyline de Valle Oriente Agosto del 2013 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Rascacielos y montañas por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*Our beautiful mountain.*


La bandera por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Monterrey México 2013 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Monterrey por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Vicraya2

*More*


Monterrey por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Silueta Regia por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Cerro de la Silla por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​​
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*Some More*


Pabellón M 31.08.2013. 5 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Helicon y Cerro de La Silla por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Edificios y Cerro De La Silla por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
*!greetings from Monterrey!*

:dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Vicraya2

*Valle Oriente area*


Skyline de Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Edificios en Valle Oriente 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
*!greetings from Monterrey!*

:drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## Vicraya2

*More*


Poste en Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Panorama con Magmas por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Cluster en Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
*!greetings from Monterrey!*

:master::master::master:


----------



## Vicraya2

*El Campestre area*


Zona del Campestre en San Pedro por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Avenida Ricardo Margain El Campestre por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Edificios en El Campestre San Pedro por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Zona Del Campestre por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
*!greetings from Monterrey!*

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## Vicraya2

*Monterrey Downtown by Votchka.*


























*!greetings from Monterrey!*

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Vicraya2

*More of downtown area by Votchka.*



































:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Heeeey Vic, nice to see you in this thread!!* :applause:

*By chihuaslife33:*



chihuaslife33 said:


> Les dejo otras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Desde el Country ...:cheers:
> 
> 
> Monterrey por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Detras de los cerros 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Monterrey 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
> :dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By SkyFanTemoMty:*



SkyFanTemoMty said:


> Cerro de la Silla en plena tormenta
> 
> 
> IMG234 por Tem Ahau 2112, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Polkator:*



..Polkator.. said:


> 01: La Sierra Madre desde Gómez Morín.
> 
> 
> Sierra Madre by ..Polkator.., on Flickr
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By la.risa.el.olvido:*



la.risa.el.olvido said:


>


----------



## Vicraya2

*More from Monterrey by Hotu Matua.*


Skyline desde el Cosco por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Metropolitan en construcción entre frondas por Hotu Matua, en Flickr​


----------



## Vicraya2

*More by Hotu Matua.
*

Paisaje urbano desde Fundadores por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Skyline desde el Parque Rufino Tamayo (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Torres Liu color cutout por Hotu Matua, en Flickr​
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*Panoramic*


El Campestre 10.08.2013. 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Valle Oriente 10.08.2013. 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Vicraya2

*San Jerónimo area in Monterrey*


Skyline de San Jerónimo Agosto 2013 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


San Jerónimo 2013 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
:dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Vicraya2

*My big City.*


Ave y HEB por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Hospital Universitario por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
*!greetings from Monterrey!*

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Vicraya2

*The newest in Valle Oriente.*


El Nuevo Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Magmas y Latitud por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Torre Atria en La Loma Larga por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*Paseo Santa Lucia (riverwalk)*


Paseo Santa Lucia en Monterrey por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


El canal del Paseo Santa Lucia por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Paseo Santa Lucia por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## fdZ9

Monterrey Gardens Park - Mexico por VitorJK, en Flickr


Campus Monterrey y Cerro de la Silla por Luis E. Argote B., en Flickr


Amanecer en Monterrey por Drogdon, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2

*bridge on the river.
*


Puente Atirantado en Monterrey por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Torres Moradas cruzando los cables por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Vicraya2

*More from Monterrey By Hemmett.*


























:cheers1::cheers1::cheers1:


----------



## Vicraya2

*This is Monterrey by Hemmett:*

















:dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Vicraya2

*Your Mountain by uss89.*

















:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Vicraya2

*More by uss89.*

















:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## Vicraya2

*Skyline Of Valle Oriente area.*


Skyline de Valle Oriente Agosto del 2013 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Valle Oriente en Sepia por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
*!Greetings from Monterrey!*

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

My Blue City by OscarFalcon, on Flickr


A View to the West by rayados19, on Flickr


Panoramic Cerro de la Silla & Obispado by rayados19, on Flickr


Billy's photos 001 by billy lindsay, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

_*By la.risa.el.olvido:*_



la.risa.el.olvido said:


> *La Macro*


----------



## Nikkodemo

_*By la.risa.el.olvido:*_



la.risa.el.olvido said:


>


----------



## Vicraya2

*Valle Oriente area*




Skyline Valle Oriente Monterrey, Mexico por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Valle Oriente 01 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Valle Oriente 2013. 4 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
​
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*More from Valle Oriente area*




VAO por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Lazaro Cardenas En Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Vicraya2

*Loma Larga area.*


Paisaje hacia Loma Larga por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Loma Larga en San Pedro por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Urbe Regia por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
:dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Vicraya2

*This is my big city.*


Zona del Campestre por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Zona De Santa María por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Zona Dinastía por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By la.risa.el.olvido:*



la.risa.el.olvido said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By la.risa.el.olvido:*



la.risa.el.olvido said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Cerro de la Silla at Night by rayados19, on Flickr


Monterrey at night by guestoboard, on Flickr


Slight by robep, on Flickr


Monterrey La Silla by Sachin - A matter of life and death, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By fgarza78:*



fgarza78 said:


> Pequeño aporte


----------



## Nikkodemo

_*By Vicraya2:*_



vicraya2 said:


> *Loma Larga en San Pedro.*
> 
> 
> Loma larga 2013 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Altar proximo a los Arcángeles por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Loma Larga en San Pedro por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Panorámica desde la loma larga por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Loma Larga Agosto del 2013 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> *Saludos Raza...*
> 
> :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Polkator:*



..Polkator.. said:


> _Unas panorámicas de Valle Oriente_
> 
> 
> IMG_3008-2 by ..Polkator.., on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3002 by ..Polkator.., on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3036 by ..Polkator.., on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2984 by ..Polkator.., on Flickr
> 
> Saludos! :wave:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Polkator:*



..Polkator.. said:


> _Una foto del Cerro de la Silla para empezar_
> 
> 
> IMG_2986 by ..Polkator.., on Flickr
> 
> _El centro_
> 
> 
> IMG_3040 by ..Polkator.., on Flickr
> 
> *En esta semana subo otras fotos del día de hoy* kay:
> 
> Saludos! :wave:


----------



## christos-greece

A View to the West by rayados19, on Flickr


Panoramic Cerro de la Silla & Obispado by rayados19, on Flickr


Cerro de la Silla at Night by rayados19, on Flickr


Gonzalitos II by Antonio Tarín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

:runaway:



mike_mty said:


> barrio2 por letdown_mty2, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

_*By Vicraya2:*_



vicraya2 said:


> *Muestra del Poder Regio.*
> 
> 
> Cerro de la Silla por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline Valle Oriente Monterrey, Mexico por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Valle Oriente 01 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​


----------



## Vicraya2

*By Fermin Tellez*



Fermin Tellez said:


> Cierre del Festival Santa Lucía.
> 
> Foto de Carlos Bravo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/pattyaguirre/status/387087230805630976
> 
> En el escenario estaba Yamato Drummers of Japan:
> 
> 和太鼓倭 Yamato Drummers of Japan por Fermin Tellez Rdz, en Flickr


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*By SkyFanTemoMty.*


1 panor mty 13oct06 1 por Tem Ahau 2112, en Flickr



2 ordaz-valle 13oct06 por Tem Ahau 2112, en Flickr

​:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Vicraya2

*By SkyFanTemoMty.*


3 panor pte 13oct06 por Tem Ahau 2112, en Flickr


4 panor mty 13oct06 2 por Tem Ahau 2112, en Flickr​
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*More by SkyFanTemoMty.*


5 sanje 13oct06 2 por Tem Ahau 2112, en Flickr


sanje 13oct06 1 por Tem Ahau 2112, en Flickr



santama 13oct06 por Tem Ahau 2112, en Flickr​
*!Greetings from Monterrey!*

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*My City *:colgate: 


Zona Centro Octubre 2013 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
*!Greetings from Monterrey!*

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Valle Oriente 2013 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Valle Oriente 2013. 4 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> VAO por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Lazaro Cardenas En Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​.


----------



## Vicraya2

*El Campestre area*


El Campestre por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
*!Greetings from Monterrey!*

:slap::slap::slap:


----------



## Nikkodemo

_*By Votchka:*_



Votchka said:


> Centro hace algunas horas


----------



## Nikkodemo

_*By Votchka:*_



Votchka said:


> Centro hace algunas horas


----------



## Nikkodemo

_*By vicraya2:*_



vicraya2 said:


> *Paisaje hacia la loma larga.*
> 
> 
> Paisaje hacia Loma Larga por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Loma Larga en San Pedro por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Urbe Regia por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
> *!Saludos Raza!.*
> 
> :dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Nikkodemo

_*By Miguel Quirarte:*_



mike_mty said:


> 4 por letdown_mty2, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> *Valle Oriente.*
> 
> 
> Avenida Lazaro Cardenas por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Helicon y Cerro de La Silla por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> *!Saludos Raza!.*
> 
> 
> :nocrook::nocrook::nocrook:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By sspixx:*



sspixx said:


> Esta imagen me Recuerda al DF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos:banana:​


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By sspixx:*



sspixx said:


> Monterrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bash::banana:​


----------



## christos-greece

A City's Arteries by rayados19, on Flickr


Clouds over Monterrey by Ricardo Carreon, on Flickr


Twin peaks by robep, on Flickr


Monterrey La Silla by Sachin - A matter of life and death, on Flickr


Monterrey, Mexico by sbenavid, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By sspixx:*



sspixx said:


> Monterrey


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By sspixx:*



sspixx said:


> :banana:​


----------



## jetmty1




----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Sspixx:*



sspixx said:


> Monterrey


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Sspixx:*



sspixx said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Pero hoy les comparto mas imágenes de Valle oriente que es el área que mas visito en los días de recorridos fotográficos. kay:
> 
> 
> Cluster en Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Torre Avalaz en Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Poste en Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Panorama con Magmas por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Edificios en Valle Oriente 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Camino hacia rascacielos por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> :cheers1::cheers1::cheers1:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Cuanta imagen tan buena en esta Galería. :cheers:
> 
> *Aquí mi aporte.*
> 
> 
> Edificios y Parque en Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Edificios y Cerro De La Silla por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Modernidad en Valle Oriente por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​*!Saludos raza!.*
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Gonzalitos II by Antonio Tarín, on Flickr


redAttack by giblerPhoto.com, on Flickr


Paisajes de Valle Oriente by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Valle Oriente by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2

*Monterrey*​


Cerro de La Silla 2013 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Centro de Monterrey 2013 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Centro de Monterrey 2013 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Centro de Monterrey 2013 5 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Centro de Monterrey 2013 4 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*Monterrey, México*​



Panoramica de Monterrey 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Panoramica de Monterrey 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*Monterrey, México*​

Panoramica de Monterrey 3 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Panoramica de Monterrey 4 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*By Polkator.*


IMG_5155 by ..Polkator.., on Flickr




IMG_5141 by ..Polkator.., on Flickr



IMG_5183 by ..Polkator.., on Flickr​

:dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Vicraya2

*By Fermin Tellez.*



Fermin Tellez said:


> Fotos de hoy.
> 
> Imagen:



:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*San Jerónimo area.*


San Jerónimo Area 2013 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Skyline tras la montaña por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Area del Obispado por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr

​

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*Valle Poniente area.*



Valle Poniente 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Valle Poniente 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Valle Poniente 3 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
​


----------



## Vicraya2

*More from Valle Poniente.*


Valle Poniente 4 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Valle Poniente 5 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Metropolitan en construcción entre frondas by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Centro de Monterrey by solborjasphotography, on Flickr


Random Street Shots by mantraofdoom, on Flickr


Random Street Shots by mantraofdoom, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Hemmett:*



Hemmett said:


> Y estas no las habia subido


----------



## Vicraya2

*More by Hector Orozco*


Carrusel asta bandera por Monterrey N.L. México, en Flickr



Mirador asta bandera por Monterrey N.L. México, en Flickr​

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Vicraya2

*By Hector Orozco*


Pabellon sopladores Parque Fundidora por Monterrey N.L. México, en Flickr



Plaza Horno I por Monterrey N.L. México, en Flickr​

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*By Hector Orozco*



Barrio Antiguo por Monterrey N.L. México, en Flickr



Paseo Santa Lucìa por Monterrey N.L. México, en Flickr​

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Gatech12

Awesome Pics. Monterrey looks amazing!


----------



## christos-greece

Silhouette by carlos_tomas, on Flickr


DSC_0586 by Sketchpoet, on Flickr


DSC_0018 by Sketchpoet, on Flickr


DSC_0160 by Sketchpoet, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics:*



la.risa.el.olvido said:


> Variadas de Flickr:
> 
> 
> Church por Garecognition, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Huasteca por Daniel Salinas Córdova, en Flickr
> 
> 
> San Pedro Garza Garcia por ricardogz10, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> El clima no permitió actualizar las construcciones esta semana así que me fui a recorrer el centro a pesar de la lluvia.
> 
> 
> Calle Hidalgo centro de Monterrey por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Plaza Hidalgo centro de Monterrey por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Museo Metropolitano centro de Monterrey por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Avenida Zaragoza centro de Monterrey por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Avenida Padre Mier centro de Monterrey por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Plaza Morelos centro de Monterrey por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Avenida Padre Mier en lluvia por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Fuente de La Vida en macroplaza de Monterrey por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Fuente de La Vida en Macroplaza por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Miguel Quirarte:*



mike_mty said:


> sep1 por letdown_mty2, en Flickr
> 
> 
> sep4 por letdown_mty2, en Flickr
> 
> 
> sep5 por letdown_mty2, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Developing World by Gus Svdm, on Flickr


Monterrey downtown by jrsnchzhrs, on Flickr


Downtown Monterrey by jsbradbury, on Flickr


City Lights 3 by Gilberto Maldonado, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Miguel Quirarte:*



mike_mty said:


> sep6 por letdown_mty2, en Flickr
> 
> 
> sep2 por letdown_mty2, en Flickr
> 
> 
> sep3 por letdown_mty2, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> *Zona del Campestre.*
> 
> 
> Zona del Campestre en San Pedro por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Avenida Ricardo Margain El Campestre por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Edificios en El Campestre San Pedro por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Zona Del Campestre por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
> *!Saludos Raza!*
> 
> :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Fermín Téllez:*



Fermin Tellez said:


> Fotos de hoy del show de http://bandaloop.org/
> 
> Imagen:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> *Parque Rufino Tamayo en San Pedro.*
> 
> 
> Parque Rufino Tamayo 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque Rufino Tamayo 2 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque Rufino Tamayo 8 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Rufino Tamayo 3 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque Rufino Tamayo 5 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> ​*!Saludos Raza!*
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Miguel Quirarte:*



mike_mty said:


> arena por letdown_mty2, en Flickr
> 
> 
> ave por letdown_mty2, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> *Unas de Valle Oriente.*
> 
> 
> Camino hacia rascacielos por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Regios creciendo por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​*!Saludos Raza!*
> 
> :dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Vicraya2

*Next Christmas 2013 *


Pino en Plaza Zaragoza por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Pino Regio por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*More *


Pino en el museo por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr



Pino rojo 2013 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo

Marvelous!! Marvelous!!

I love your pics Vic!!!

:applause:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By vicraya2:*


Zona Centro Octubre 2013 por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By mteregdl:*


20131006_181401 por teresis.parra, en Flickr


20131006_181253 por teresis.parra, en Flickr


20131006_181305 por teresis.parra, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By mteregdl:*


20130813_162348 por teresis.parra, en Flickr


20130813_162434 por teresis.parra, en Flickr


20130813_162206 por teresis.parra, en Flickr


20130813_162712 por teresis.parra, en Flickr


----------



## ElRegio

*Campestre Monterrey*


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline del centro de Monterrey by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


Metropolitan en construcción entre frondas by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline de la Loma Larga by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Downtown Monterrey by jsbradbury, on Flickr


Day 58 by Soyunpezcado, on Flickr


El centro desde el Horno 3 by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By mteregdl:*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Rogelio Vidales:*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Rogelio Vidales:*


Monterrey por mxtruck™, en Flickr


Monterrey - Fuente en Parque Fundidora por nestor_delapaz, en Flickr


Monterrey cityscape por discopalace, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Rogelio Vidales:*


Banco Mercantil por rooger.vs, en Flickr


A la Plaza Hidalgo por rooger.vs, en Flickr


Águila de la Independencia por rooger.vs, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Rogelio Vidales:*


Sendas de la Gran Plaza por rooger.vs, en Flickr


Comercio y Religión por rooger.vs, en Flickr


Antiguo Palacio por rooger.vs, en Flickr


Faro y Kiosko por rooger.vs, en Flickr


Marco y la Gran Plaza por rooger.vs, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By KievMTY:*


DSCN3071 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN3082 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN3077 por kievMTY, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By KievMTY:*


DSCN3067 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN3082 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN3056 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN3062 por kievMTY, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By KievMTY:*


DSCN3044 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN3047 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN3042 por kievMTY, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By KievMTY:*


DSCN3051 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN3036 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN3032 por kievMTY, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By KievMTY:*


DSCN3030 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN3035 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN3023 por kievMTY, en Flickr


DSCN3020 por kievMTY, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial Monterrey, Guadalajara by atlasnaaa, on Flickr


Aerial Monterrey, Guadalajara by atlasnaaa, on Flickr


Aerial Monterrey, Guadalajara by atlasnaaa, on Flickr


Aerial Monterrey, Guadalajara by atlasnaaa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Miguel Quirarte:*


capital por letdown_mty, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By vicraya2:*


Centro de Monterrey por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr


Zona Centro por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr


Centro de Monterrey I por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By vicraya2:*


Centro de Monterrey II por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr


Centro de Monterrey III por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr


Bandera en el Obispado por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Polkator:*


IMG_5162 por ..Polkator.., en Flickr


IMG_5160 por ..Polkator.., en Flickr


IMG_5173 por ..Polkator.., en Flickr


IMG_5183 por ..Polkator.., en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2

*Monterrey, México * :banana2:


vicraya2 2014, en Flickr



vicraya2 2014, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2

*By Iván Cabrera :* 



Cruzando la avenida por Iván Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2

*By ElRegio :* :cheers2:


----------



## Vicraya2

*My city :* 



Ciudad de Monterrey, México por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr



Monterrey La Ciudad de Las Montañas por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2

*Monterrey * :cheers:


Monterrey, México 2014 por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr



DSC08390 por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2

*By sspixx :* :cheers:


----------



## Vicraya2

*More by sspixx :* :banana:


----------



## Vicraya2

*By sspixx :*












:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey 2014. 2 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey 2014 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro Julio 2014 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Loma Larga Monterrey by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey desde el Asta Bandera by kabemx, on Flickr

Monterrey 2 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Centro de Monterrey 2 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


----------



## ElRegio

*Taken from Obispado hill*


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey 2014 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey 2014. 2 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey 2014. 1 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


----------



## Franjavier73

*Como puedo ver las fotos?*

Hola:

Soy nuevo aquí y no sé como ver las fotografías que postean aquí.

Como le puedo hacer?

Saludos


----------



## Franjavier73

Sigo sin poder ver las fotografías, que necesito hacer?

Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## christos-greece

Centro de Monterrey by Alcala06, on Flickr


Panorámica con Campestre y Chipinque by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Monterrey San Jeronimo by Alcala06, on Flickr


Monterrey Downtown by Alcala06, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey Skyline by Alcala06, on Flickr

Loma Larga Monterrey by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Centro Monterrey by betogmx, on Flickr

Centro de Monterrey 2 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey desde el Doctors Hospital by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey 2014 Valle Oriente 17 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey 2014 Valle Oriente 14 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey 2014. 2 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


----------



## Franjavier73

Porqué sigo batallando para ver las fotos que se publican aquí...


----------



## Franjavier73

Quiero ver las fotos aquí en esta página....


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Monterrey Valle Oriente 2014 21 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Valle Oriente 2014 22 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Alcala06, on Flickr

Panorámica nocturna by César López Chávez, on Flickr


----------



## Franjavier73

Deseo ver las fotos de este espacio

Gracias


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Monterrey Valle Oriente 2014 21 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Loma Larga 2014 1 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro Julio 2014 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey 1 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Monterrey Las Torres by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

El gigante de Monterrey by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey desde el Doctors Hospital by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Monterrey 2 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Monterrey Valle Oriente 2014 21 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Las Torres by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

El gigante de Monterrey by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey 2014 Valle Oriente 17 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Monterrey Valle Oriente 2014 21 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

El gigante de Monterrey by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey Mexico by nydialilian, on Flickr

Centro Monterrey by betogmx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cerro de las Mitras by Rimpest, on Flickr

Monterrey desde el Doctors Hospital by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Valle Oriente 2014 22 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey Mexico by nydialilian, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> Unas cuantas de la macro. :grass:
> 
> 
> Monterrey, México 1 por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Monterrey, México 2 por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Edificio Latino Monterrey, México 19 por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> General Juan Zuazua Monterrey, México 20 por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Macro por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Macro 2 por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Monterrey 2014 Valle Oriente 17 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

El gigante de Monterrey by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

BW Cerro de la Silla Monterrey México by ropemi, on Flickr

Cerro de las Mitras by Rimpest, on Flickr

Skyline hacia el Sur de Monterrey by César López Chávez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics of Monterrey:*



la.risa.el.olvido said:


> Una recopilación de fotos:
> 
> *ITESM*
> 
> 
> Sin título por pacosnchz, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por pacosnchz, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por pacosnchz, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por pacosnchz, en Flickr
> 
> *Santiago*
> 
> 
> DSC_1573 por Aguirre Tovar, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_1644 por Aguirre Tovar, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics of Monterrey:*



la.risa.el.olvido said:


> *San Pedro G.G.*
> 
> 
> Sin título por pacosnchz, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por pacosnchz, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por pacosnchz, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Sin título por pacosnchz, en Flickr
> 
> *Santa Catarina*
> 
> 
> Sin título por pacosnchz, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey 2014 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro Julio 2014 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey 2 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Centro de Monterrey 2 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

santa lucia riverwalk by no longer afraid of the darkness, on Flickr

Monterrey 4 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey 2 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Alcala06, on Flickr


----------



## andronmtl

Mexico is simply amazing!


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics*



la.risa.el.olvido said:


> *Monterrey*
> 
> 
> Fuente por Aguirre Tovar, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Monterrey viejo por Aguirre Tovar, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Gran Hotel Ancira por Aguirre Tovar, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Antiguo palacio municipal por Aguirre Tovar, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Color por Aguirre Tovar, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics*



cocono said:


> Estas son de este año 2014, espero les gusten y créditos de sus autores los pongo antes de las fotos!!
> 
> Por Steffi Cr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por Héctor Orozco


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics from the web*



Grajales said:


> Santa Lucia





mike_mty said:


> fotos de ayer
> autor: Norma Cervantes Camarillo


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey 2 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey 5 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Valle Oriente 2014 22 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

San Jeronimo by Alcala06, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Sspixx*



sspixx said:


>





sspixx said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By Vicraya2*



vicraya2 said:


> Unas del fin de semana :cheers:
> 
> 
> San Patricio, Monterrey, México por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Valle Oriente, Monterrey, México por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Loma Larga, Monterrey, México por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr​
> *¡Saludos raza!*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By vicraya2*



vicraya2 said:


> Parque Fundidora desde La Rueda Panorámica 1 por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Monterrey desde La Rueda Panorámica por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Centro de Monterrey desde La Rueda Panorámica por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Horno 3 desde La Rueda Panorámica por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Lago del Parque Fundidora desde La Rueda Panorámica por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Arena Monterrey desde La Rueda Panorámica por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0495 by alexestevez83, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Loma Larga 2014 1 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Alcala06, on Flickr

Monterrey 2014 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey 7 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro Julio 2014 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

MTY_aereal_view_67 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr

Skyline hacia el Sur de Monterrey by César López Chávez, on Flickr


----------



## ElRegio

*Beautiful warm sunny day*

Club Campestre
(Photos taken by me)


















Av Lazaro Cardenas 









Av fundadores









Zona Campestre


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0495 by alexestevez83, on Flickr

Monterrey 2 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Valle Oriente 2014 21 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Valle Oriente 2014 22 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


----------



## SkyMty

Monterrey Streets - Calles de Monterrey

Towards the end of this year 2014, from SkyMty and Writer's Look, I am sharing this video of a drive by San Pedro and Monterrey that shows several skyscrapers under construction and other buildings already built.







Happy new year 2015!


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline San Pedro 3 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey, Mexico by shanesplanet83, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey El Campestre 2014 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Skyline de San Pedro 1 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Monterrey 2014 Valle Oriente 17 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Captured in time by Beto Mireles, on Flickr

Monterrey 7 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

BW Cerro de la Silla Monterrey México by ropemi, on Flickr

Cerro de las Mitras by Rimpest, on Flickr


----------



## Votchka

Taken by me


----------



## ricardogz10

Por Israel Salazar Cantú


----------



## christos-greece

Icarus by angelferd, on Flickr

Skyline del cento de Monterrey by Hotu Matua, on Flickr

Night time Monterrey by Madalin Neculai Photography, on Flickr

Cerro de Las Mitras by ProfePoncho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El Campestre San Pedro by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

San Pedro Valle Orientre 1 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

San Jerónimo by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Verticalidad Regia by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valle Oriente Vertical by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

San Pedro El Campestre by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Monterrey 5 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Monterrey 2 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## Roverach

Extraordinary city. More pics please¡¡¡


----------



## ricardogz10

Monterrey mountains 

99417466

119631381


----------



## ricardogz10

MTY love


por Enrique Vera


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey Centro 2 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Valle Oriente Vertical by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Valle Oriente San Pedro by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Rascacielos y Montañas by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

San Jerónimo by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

subir gif


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey by PMich15, on Flickr

IMG_1363_4_5 by tommy coughlan, on Flickr

San Pedro Valle Orientre 1 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Night time Monterrey by Madalin Neculai Photography, on Flickr

Monterrey, Mexico by shanesplanet83, on Flickr


----------



## SkyFanTemoMty

Aquí les comparto unas fotos que tomé hace dos semanas

IMG_20150219_170841 by Tem Ahau 2112, on Flickr

3 by Tem Ahau 2112, on Flickr

1 by Tem Ahau 2112, on Flickr

6 by Tem Ahau 2112, on Flickr

IMG_20150219_170510 by Tem Ahau 2112, on Flickr


----------



## SkyFanTemoMty

Segunda parte

IMG_20150219_172019 by Tem Ahau 2112, on Flickr

IMG_20150219_174712 by Tem Ahau 2112, on Flickr

IMG_20150219_180412 by Tem Ahau 2112, on Flickr

IMG_20150219_174651 by Tem Ahau 2112, on Flickr

IMG_20150219_171150 by Tem Ahau 2112, on Flickr


----------



## SkyFanTemoMty

Final

IMG_20150219_180911 by Tem Ahau 2112, on Flickr

IMG_20150219_183430 by Tem Ahau 2112, on Flickr

IMG_20150219_181552 by Tem Ahau 2112, on Flickr

IMG_20150219_183507 by Tem Ahau 2112, on Flickr

IMG_20150219_181128 by Tem Ahau 2112, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey by PMich15, on Flickr

Bandera Cerro del Obispado Monterrey by V.Hugo.LC, on Flickr

IMG_1363_4_5 by tommy coughlan, on Flickr

VO by ricardogz10, on Flickr

Valle Oriente San Pedro by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fundidora by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro 2 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

VO by ricardogz10, on Flickr

IMG_1363_4_5 by tommy coughlan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valle Oriente San Pedro by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

San Jerónimo by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

DSC_0079 by jorgealeman918, on Flickr

Night time Monterrey by Madalin Neculai Photography, on Flickr

Monterrey 2014. 1 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## ricardogz10

MTY love 

Valle Oriente by ricardogz10, on Flickr

High Park by ricardogz10, on Flickr

Valle Oriente by ricardogz10, on Flickr

Chipinque by ricardogz10, on Flickr

DSC00817 by ricardogz10, on Flickr

Untitled by ricardogz10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VO by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Valle Oriente 2 by Aguirre Tovar, on Flickr

Amanecer Monterrey 9 by Aguirre Tovar, on Flickr

Rueda Panoramica en Fundidora 5 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Monterrey, Mexico by shanesplanet83, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valle Oriente Vertical by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Valle Oriente San Pedro by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

VO by ricardogz10, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Valle Oriente 2 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Jerónimo by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

San Pedro by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Monterrey by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Skyline de San Pedro 1 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey Centro by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Monterrey by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Ciudad de las Montañas by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Monterrey 5 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline de San Pedro Enero 2015 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Monterrey, México by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

San Pedro Garza Garcia 1 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

El Campestre San Pedro by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## ricardogz10

La Herradura


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown View, Griffith Observatory, Los Angeles, CA - Filename: XR6A2510 - 5.0 sec at f/8.0 ISO 320 by taharaja, on Flickr

Valle Oriente Vertical by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Skyline de San Pedro 1 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Monterrey 20 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Equis

Christos, se te escapó una pic de Los Angeles


----------



## christos-greece

Tormenta en Monterrey by irrelevant anna, on Flickr

Cerro de las Mitras by Rimpest, on Flickr

IMG_0650 by AnitaSagastegui, on Flickr

DSC_1406 by E Belden, on Flickr

Monterrey by ProfePoncho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cerro de las Mitras by Rimpest, on Flickr

IMG_0650 by AnitaSagastegui, on Flickr

Monterrey in B/W by Antonio Tarín, on Flickr

A Lively City by rayados19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Caminando en RT by ricardogz10, on Flickr

Panorama Urbano Regio by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Valle Oriente San Pedro by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Valle Oriente San Pedro Garza García Enero 2015 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fuente de la vida by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Macroplaza by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Atardecer Regio (Mejor) by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Bandera by E Belden, on Flickr


----------



## SkyMty

Downtown Monterrey Skyline


----------



## PinkWho

Awesome pics of Monterrey!


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1859 by E Belden, on Flickr

El Obispado by E Belden, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Valle Oriente Vertical by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## ricardogz10

Zoom by ricardogz10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cerro de la Silla by Virtual_Raider, sur Flickr

Tormenta en Monterrey 3 by irrelevant anna, sur Flickr

Verticalidad Regia by Victor M. Torres, sur Flickr

Skyline de San Pedro Enero 2015 by Victor M. Torres, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Pedro 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

HDR skyline by Ricardo Gzz, on Flickr

Monterrey by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey, México by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Skyline de la Loma Larga by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trébol 16.05.2015 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Metropolitan Center II 16.05.2015 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Ciudad de las Montañas by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Valle Oriente San Pedro Garza Garcia by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

DSC_7924 by Gerardo Cárdenas, on Flickr


----------



## ricardogz10

Monterrey

Monterrey Pano by Ricardo Gzz, en Flickr

La Silla by Ricardo Gzz, en Flickr

VO- MTY México by Ricardo Gzz, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline de la Loma Larga SPGG by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Panorama Primaveral en San Pedro Garza García Mayo 2015 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Panorama Urbano Regio by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Huasteca Skyline by Russell Sticklor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trébol 16.05.2015 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Koi 16.05.2015 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Verticalidad Regia by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

San Pedro El Campestre by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1862 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

DSC_1406 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

IMG_0650 by AnitaSagastegui, on Flickr

Urban Landscape 2- Monterrey, a busy city by anamaldonadob209, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Centro de Monterrey 2015 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Koi en construcción by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

gray skyline by Miguel Hernandez Plascencia, on Flickr

San Pedro Garza Garcia 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Macroplaza by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Monterrey by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

IMG_0650 by AnitaSagastegui, on Flickr


----------



## Tavo_Mty

That last picture is older than me! XD jaja But thanks for posting them!


----------



## christos-greece

Centro de Monterrey 2015 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

gray skyline by Miguel Hernandez Plascencia, on Flickr

Torre XI Valle Oriente by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## mike_mty

PERSPECTIVE by Miguel Quirarte, en Flickr

10 by Miguel Quirarte, en Flickr

3 by Miguel Quirarte, en Flickr

1 by Miguel Quirarte, en Flickr

tres by Miguel Quirarte, en Flickr

cuatro by Miguel Quirarte, en Flickr

bv by Miguel Quirarte, en Flickr

nude by Miguel Quirarte, en Flickr

11 by Miguel Quirarte, en Flickr

Sometimes I wonder if the world's so small, That we can never get away from the sprawl by Miguel Quirarte, en Flickr

I know it's heavy, I know it ain't light. But how you gonna lift it with your arms by Miguel Quirarte, en Flickr

monterrey, mexico by Miguel Quirarte, en Flickr

helicon tower in Monterrey, México by Miguel Quirarte, en Flickr

one of those perfect autumn afternoons by Miguel Quirarte, en Flickr

light afternoon by Miguel Quirarte, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mariano, el vaquero y la paloma by Jesús Delgadillo, on Flickr

Under Construction by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Fuente de la Vida by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

Puente Zaragoza by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ

Strange city. It seeems there is no a normal downtown.


----------



## christos-greece

Koi by Rick González, on Flickr

Torre MTY by Rick González, on Flickr

Verticalidad Regia by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

AD-25 by Ricardo Gonzalez, on Flickr

Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico by Moña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Capital en construcción by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico by Moña, on Flickr

Las dos Liu by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Liu East en construcción by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## jalapenopepper89

Monterrey


----------



## christos-greece

Cerro de las Mitras by Rimpest Rimp, on Flickr

IMG_0644 by AnitaSagastegui, on Flickr

IMG_0650 by AnitaSagastegui, on Flickr

Monterrey in B/W by Antonio Tarin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey MX by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_0402-02 by Didier Alarcon, on Flickr

Night shot by Madalin Neculai, on Flickr

Atardecer Regio (Mejor) by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

En la torre! by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Rueda Fundidora by Emmanuel Ruiz, on Flickr

Blue moon (burned, I know) + laser beam (an inland lighthouse) + fireworks = MONTERREY, Mx =D by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

Valle Oriente Abril 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

-Street Life by Armando Vite, on Flickr

Monterrey. by Jose Tovías, on Flickr

#VialidadesRegias Av. Gonzalitos by mtygob, on Flickr

IMG_2603 by Realidad Expuesta, on Flickr

Control mal parqueo en Monterrey by Secretaría de Movilidad de Medellín, on Flickr

Valle Oriente Abril 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Skyline Santa María Monterrey by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

-Street Life by Armando Vite, on Flickr

#VialidadesRegias Av. Gonzalitos by mtygob, on Flickr

IMG_2626 by Realidad Expuesta, on Flickr

Monterrey... con su smog by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

Valle Oriente Junio 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Koi 28.04.2016 13 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Koi en construcción Abril 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

IMG_9461 by Realidad Expuesta, on Flickr

DSC_3902 by Nemo DLife, on Flickr

- by Vbrhm Garza, on Flickr

- by Vbrhm Garza, on Flickr

Koi 28.04.2016 7 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

El Cerro de la Silla by Edgar Salvador, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Wow!


----------



## christos-greece

Parque Fundidora by Oscar Rodríguez, on Flickr

KM #Calzada #SanPedro #Monterrey #Mexico #Running #Photography #Mood #TB Shot with Nikon D750 by Fer Amarante, on Flickr

Untitled by daniel baez, on Flickr

-Street Life by Armando Vite, on Flickr

Skyline de Valle Oriente Junio 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Koi 28.04.2016 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo by Rick González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BTA | onc by Lui Gi Sotres, on Flickr

BTA | onc by Lui Gi Sotres, on Flickr

BTA | onc by Lui Gi Sotres, on Flickr

IMG_5747 by Deniz Durmus, on Flickr

_DSC0106 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Av. Morones Prieto al oriente by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Skyline de Valle Oriente Junio 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Fashion Drive 28.04.2016 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The road goes ever on and on ... by gab o, on Flickr

Diane by Emmanuel Ruiz, on Flickr

#yesterday #monterrey by Jocelyn Cornejo, on Flickr

-Street Life by Armando Vite, on Flickr

Skyline Valle Oriente Monterrey by LANCER., on Flickr

Koi 28.04.2016 16 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Koi 28.04.2016 13 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey Centro Julio 2014 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Cerro de las Mitras by Rimpest Rimp, on Flickr

Macro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

BW Cerro de la Silla Monterrey México by Rogelio Perez, on Flickr

Untitled by Paco Sánchez Serrano, on Flickr

Centro de Monterrey 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

VO 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Pedro 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Valle Oriente San Pedro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Street Fiat by Joe Merrill, on Flickr

Spider by Joe Merrill, on Flickr

The road goes ever on and on ... by gab o, on Flickr

"Cruce en la ciudad: puntos de encuentro y lineas de fuga" by cesar imix, on Flickr

IMG_5747 by Deniz Durmus, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey De Noche by LANCER., on Flickr

Koi Julio 2015 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Monterrey 2014 Valle Oriente 17 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

El gigante de Monterrey by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

BW Cerro de la Silla Monterrey México by ropemi, on Flickr

Cerro de las Mitras by Rimpest, on Flickr

Skyline hacia el Sur de Monterrey by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Monterrey 2014 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro Julio 2014 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Santa Catarina (Cd. Monterrey) - Nuevo León México 160822 081425 S7 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Santa Catarina (Cd. Monterrey) - Nuevo León México 160822 081410 S7 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

BTA | onc by Lui Gi Sotres, on Flickr

Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr

Paloma de Soriano by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Centro de Monterrey by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by jsbradbury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

250 September 6 by Alejandro Valenciano, on Flickr

upload by Jose Armas Aramburu Osorno, on Flickr

Pal Norte 2015 by Pamela Flores, on Flickr

Pal Norte 2015 by Pamela Flores, on Flickr

Monterrey... con su smog by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

Monte-Rey by Carlos González, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valle Oriente 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Autopista Saltillo a Monterrey (Estampa) - Nuevo León México 160818 173342 7035 RX100M4 Ed SnapArt by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Diane by Emmanuel Ruiz, on Flickr

IMG_5747 by Deniz Durmus, on Flickr

Monterrey. by Jose Tovías, on Flickr

El Cerro de la Silla by Edgar Salvador, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Y Cerro De La Silla by LANCER., on Flickr

Skyline Valle Oriente Monterrey by LANCER., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Loma Larga, Monterrey, México by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Centro de Monterrey 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Nuevo SUr by Cruz Sandoval, on Flickr

Monterrey by mega macaqueiros, on Flickr

Gran Plaza by Betty, on Flickr

Guardia de Honor 420 Aniversario de Monterrey. by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr

Vacations!!! by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

Monterrey... con su smog by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0088 by Cyril Travers, on Flickr

DSC_0160 by Cyril Travers, on Flickr

Cerro de La Silla, Monterrey-México. by adan perez, on Flickr

"Cruce en la ciudad: puntos de encuentro y lineas de fuga" by cesar imix, on Flickr

Monumental Bandera de México. by Mauricio Turrubiartes, on Flickr

Carrousel by Mauricio Turrubiartes, on Flickr

Fundidora by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr

Skyline Valle Oriente Monterrey by LANCER., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Estadio Nuevo De Rayados 03.01.2014. 3 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Cruzando la avenida by Iván Cabrera, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Valle Oriente 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Santa Catarina (Cd. Monterrey) - Nuevo León México 160822 081425 S7 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Cerro de La Silla by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

El Obispado by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

CS by Christian Soto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

>>>>>>>
Vista panorámica by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

_DSC3858 by Cruz Sandoval, on Flickr

Indian by Cruz Sandoval, on Flickr

Nuevo SUr by Cruz Sandoval, on Flickr

Plaza sur by Cruz Sandoval, on Flickr

Barrio Antiguo. Reto Semanal, "Desde Abajo" by joelpalomo, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Enero 2016 4 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#buenosdias #monterrey #mexico #cerrodelasilla #amanecer #sunrise #capturanuevoleon #postalesdenl #hechoenmimexico #iphone by Narno Casasus, on Flickr

Centro de Monterrey by Yayas Pictures, on Flickr

Pino Suárez por la mañana by Gerardo Valadez, on Flickr

Las Islas | C.U. Luis Sotres by Lui Gi Sotres, on Flickr

"Cruce en la ciudad: puntos de encuentro y lineas de fuga" by cesar imix, on Flickr

BTA | onc by Lui Gi Sotres, on Flickr

Monterrey by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

DSC_1859 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Time to rest.. by Christian Soto, on Flickr

Rectoría by Lui Gi Sotres, on Flickr

En perspectiva by Adan Guerra Martinez, on Flickr

Raramente visto, captado por el lente de una cámara by María Amelia López Félix, on Flickr

30 Miles per Hour by Betty, on Flickr

Gran Plaza by Betty, on Flickr

El Cerro de la Silla by Edgar Salvador, on Flickr

Skyline Regio by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Skyline Santa María Monterrey by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parque Fundidora Monterrey 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


Parque Fundidora Monterrey 3 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey by PMich15, on Flickr

Monte-Rey by Carlos González, on Flickr

Monterrey 2 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Valle Oriente 2014 21 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey 2014 Valle Oriente 17 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

_DSC4041 by Nemo DLife, on Flickr

Night shot by Madalin Neculai, on Flickr

Midnight Rider #statue #architecture #revolution #rider #horse #night #cityatnight #building #cityscape #citylife #citylights #photography #photographer #digitalphotography #digitalphotographer #sony #sonycamera #minolta #minoltalens #monterrey #mty #capt by Mizael Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valle Oriente Vertical by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Skyline de San Pedro 1 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Tormenta en Monterrey by irrelevant anna, on Flickr

Cerro de las Mitras by Rimpest, on Flickr

DSC_1406 by E Belden, on Flickr

Santa Catarina by Antonio Tarín C., on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Christian Soto, on Flickr

Gran Plaza by Betty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Monterrey Loma Larga 2014 1 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Alcala06, on Flickr

Monterrey 2014 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey 7 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro Julio 2014 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

MTY_aereal_view_67 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr

Monte-Rey by Carlos González, on Flickr

Atardecer Regio (Mejor) by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

"Monterrey Downtown" Day 153/365 by Erik Escalon, on Flickr

Odissi Dancer in Monterrey by ISKCONyouth, on Flickr

Drama in Monterrey by ISKCONyouth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 3 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 6 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

VO 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Sofía 16.02.2014. 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Valle Oriente 6 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

El Campestre San Pedro 2015 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

urban by Renato Guerra, on Flickr

urban by Renato Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Zoom by Rick González, on Flickr

Metropolitan Center II 16.05.2015 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

DSC_1859 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Ciudad de las Montañas by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Koi 16.05.2015 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr

Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Christian Soto, on Flickr

Monterrey by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

Street by irrelevant anna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El gigante de Monterrey by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey desde el Doctors Hospital by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Monterrey 7 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Cerro de las Mitras by Rimpest, on Flickr

Valle Oriente Vertical by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro 2 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Monte-Rey by Carlos González, on Flickr

Fundidora by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey La Silla by Sachin Bharadwaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fuente de la vida by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Atardecer Regio (Mejor) by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Macroplaza by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Paseo Santa Lucía 3 by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

IMG_8381 by PUEBLO BICICLETERO, on Flickr

Practica nocturna Imagen de la práctica de anoche by Juanjo Silva, on Flickr

Monterrey, Avenida Morelos y Leona Vicario, hoy. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Centro Monterrey by Rick González, on Flickr

La sombrilla azul by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

The Modern Side of Monterrey, Mexico by Shane Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 3 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

VO 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Obispado by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

San Jerónimo 4 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Valle Oriente by Armando Aguirre Tovar, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro. by Oscar Cortes, on Flickr

Plaza Morelos by Daniel, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Al parque en la noche by Rick González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey Centro. by Oscar Cortes, on Flickr

DSC_0108-5 by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

Sunday Market Stalls Everywhere by Andy Barnes, on Flickr

The Pregnant Mermaid by Andy Barnes, on Flickr

Everything For Sale, Monterrey by Andy Barnes, on Flickr

Streets of Markets by Andy Barnes, on Flickr

Exploring The Sunday Market, Monterrey by Andy Barnes, on Flickr

Gran Plaza by Betty, on Flickr

Plaza Mexico by Betty, on Flickr

Esplanade de los Heroes by Betty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El Obispado by E Belden, on Flickr

Skyline de la Loma Larga SPGG by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Panorama Primaveral en San Pedro Garza García Mayo 2015 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Panorama Urbano Regio by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Zoom by Rick González, on Flickr

El Semillero - Aereas by Pladis Proyectos Integrales, on Flickr

Centro Monterrey by Rick González, on Flickr

"Monterrey Downtown" Day 153/365 by Erik Escalon, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

stars towards the moon by Sidec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Centro de Monterrey by Alcala06, on Flickr


Monterrey Downtown by Alcala06, on Flickr


Panorámica con Campestre y Chipinque by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Monterrey San Jeronimo by Alcala06, on Flickr

Skyline hacia el Sur de Monterrey by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Nocturna by Alcala06, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro. by Oscar Cortes, on Flickr

#InLove #OMG #MTY #CerroDeLaSilla #NuevoLeon #NL #Monterrey #VisitNuevoLeon #VisitMonterrey #Revolucion #NuevoSur #Banorte #Mountains #Nubes #Clouds #RainIsComing by Piwi Guerrero, on Flickr

Plaza Morelos by Daniel, on Flickr

The Pregnant Mermaid by Andy Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rascacielos y Montañas by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

San Jerónimo by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro 2 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Monterrey desde el Doctors Hospital by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Monterrey 2 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Las Torres by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr

Monterrey by Daniel, on Flickr

Una mañana en la macroplaza by S. Alexis, on Flickr

Sofi Arreola by Renato Rodriguez, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro. by Oscar Cortes, on Flickr

IMG_8381 by PUEBLO BICICLETERO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr


Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr


Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr


Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr


Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr


Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr

Skyline by Rick González, on Flickr

55570211 by CarlosMTY, on Flickr

Santa Lucía y Torre Administrativa by Alejandro Ramirez, on Flickr

VO by Rick González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1859 by E Belden, on Flickr

El Obispado by E Belden, on Flickr

San Pedro 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

HDR skyline by Ricardo Gzz, on Flickr

Skyline de la Loma Larga SPGG by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Panorama Primaveral en San Pedro Garza García Mayo 2015 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey by Daniel, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel, on Flickr

Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monte-Rey by Carlos González, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro Enero 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

IMG_8384 by PUEBLO BICICLETERO, on Flickr

IMG_8495 by PUEBLO BICICLETERO, on Flickr

IMG_8038 by PUEBLO BICICLETERO, on Flickr

IMG_8049 by PUEBLO BICICLETERO, on Flickr

On the road by Rick González, on Flickr

Practica nocturna Imagen de la práctica de anoche by Juanjo Silva, on Flickr

DSC_0108-5 by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

IMG_5770 by Vivi Estrada, on Flickr

Monterrey, Avenida Morelos y Leona Vicario, hoy. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Calle Morelos Monterrey by Edgar Briones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey, México by Daniel, on Flickr

Faro de Comercio, Monterrey, Mexico by Shane Adams, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey 2014 Valle Oriente 17 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Estadio Nuevo De Rayados 03.01.2014. 3 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey, México 2014 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Loma Larga Monterrey by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey 2014. 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Cruzando la avenida by Iván Cabrera, on Flickr

Panorámica con Campestre y Chipinque by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Icarus by Angel Ortega, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1363_4_5 by tommy coughlan, on Flickr

Monterrey 2014. 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Valle Oriente by Rick González, on Flickr

DSC00817 by Rick González, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Valle Oriente 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Amanecer Monterrey 9 by Armando Aguirre Tovar, on Flickr

Fuente de la Vida by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

Monterrey, Avenida Morelos y Leona Vicario, hoy. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Plaza Morelos by Daniel, on Flickr

Una noche, hace algunas lunas. by Ignacio Villarreal, on Flickr

Practica nocturna Imagen de la práctica de anoche by Juanjo Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 3 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 6 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 7 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

San Jerónimo 4 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Valle Oriente 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Loma Larga 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Street Photowalk, Monterrey City, México by Jesus Zamora, on Flickr

Caminemos by Andres Perez, on Flickr

VO by Rick González, on Flickr

IMG_5770 by Vivi Estrada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1859 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Paseo Santa Lucía 3 by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

AD-25 by Ricardo Gonzalez, on Flickr

Sol de verano by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey, Mexico by E|S, on Flickr

El Semillero - Aereas by Pladis Proyectos Integrales, on Flickr

Pesadilla by Gerardo Sánchez, on Flickr

Santa Lucía y Torre Administrativa by Alejandro Ramirez, on Flickr

never forget where you come from by rafarmz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey by PMich15, on Flickr

Bandera Cerro del Obispado Monterrey by V.Hugo.LC, on Flickr

IMG_1363_4_5 by tommy coughlan, on Flickr

Valle Oriente Vertical by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Valle Oriente 2 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr

Valle Oriente Nocturno 2 Enero 2017 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Enero 2016 4 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

San Pedro Garza Garcia 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey 5 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nada es estático, mucho menos permanente by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Christian Soto, on Flickr

transporte publico by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Gran Plaza by Betty, on Flickr

Garlic and More by Betty, on Flickr

Mexican Bingo by Betty, on Flickr

Santa Lucia River Bridge Support by Betty, on Flickr

30 Miles per Hour by Betty, on Flickr

Plaza Mexico by Betty, on Flickr

Paloma de Soriano by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Under Construction by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tanya aniversario (Santa Lucía) by Erick Hermosillo, on Flickr

Odissi Dancer in Monterrey by ISKCONyouth, on Flickr

Odissi Dancer in Monterrey by ISKCONyouth, on Flickr

Bharata-natyam Dancers in Monterrey by ISKCONyouth, on Flickr

IMG_8543 by ISKCONyouth, on Flickr

Bharata-natyam Dancers in Monterrey by ISKCONyouth, on Flickr

Sorry we're close.. by Christian Soto, on Flickr

perspective by Maria, on Flickr

Dama en contrapicada by Jesús Delgadillo, on Flickr

Centro de Monterrey by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

City Lights 3 by Gilberto Maldonado, on Flickr

Jack Linares. Stanger 11 by Emmanuel Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jessica 20 by JC Moreno, on Flickr

¡Que viva el río vivo! by cesar imix, on Flickr

Exposición Acervos Artísticos by mtygob, on Flickr

Supervisión de Plántación de árboles, Av. Revolución by mtygob, on Flickr

Supervisión de Plántación de árboles, Av. Revolución by mtygob, on Flickr

Supervisión de Plántación de árboles, Av. Revolución by mtygob, on Flickr

Exposición Acervos Artísticos by mtygob, on Flickr

Entrega de reconocimientos a policías de Monterrey by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

Santa María Monterrey noviembre 2017 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

IMG_6353 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

Copa del Campeonato del Club Tigres by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Torre Invercap by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla y flores. by Hector Flores, on Flickr

Behind the trees... #monterrey #montaña #sol #sun #amanecer #sunrise #nubes #clouds #mountains #capturanuevoleon @christusmx @laestanzuela @monterrey.mx @postalesdenl @nuevoleonextraordinario by pinolillo5, on Flickr

Gently #through the #tree... #light #path #sun by pinolillo5, on Flickr

Nuevo Leon by Dulce CARMINA, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Monterrey 2017 by Adriana Ojeda, on Flickr

451 by sajithsankarj, on Flickr

MUNE by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Sofi Arreola by Renato Rodriguez, on Flickr

DSC05038 by O-CANADA, on Flickr

Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Torre Invercap by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Paseante. by Gerardo Valadez, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla y flores. by Hector Flores, on Flickr

DJI_0628 by Pladis Proyectos Integrales, on Flickr

Fundidora by Manuel Rdz, on Flickr

IMG_20180308_095803646 by CarlosMTY, on Flickr

Macroplaza by Fanty G., on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Naomi Salazar by Renato Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

T.OP en construccion by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Torre Invercap by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Faro del Comercio, Monterrey by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Monterrey | San Pedro Skyscrapers at Night by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Paseando por la Macroplaza de Monterrey, NL, Mx by Gerardo Valadez, on Flickr

Torre Ciudadana by HectorVaM, on Flickr

DJI_0628 by Pladis Proyectos Integrales, on Flickr

Carrera 21K Monterrey 2018 by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr

Carrera 21k Monterrey 2018 by mtygob, on Flickr


----------



## SkyFanTemoMty

Puras pendejadas ponen en este hilo


----------



## christos-greece

^^ English only


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by JoPaMcLaughlin, on Flickr

Torre Ciudadana by HectorVaM, on Flickr

IMG_20161229_173213447 by CarlosMTY, on Flickr

Monterrey City by Oscar Torres, on Flickr

Macroplaza by Fanty G., on Flickr

Palacio del Obispado (vista posterior), hoy. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Con vista a la catedral by S. Alexis, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Monterrey by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Sofi Arreola by Renato Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey CityScape by Ricardo Noltenius, on Flickr

T.OP en construccion by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

edson rivera palnorte-13 by edson rivera, on Flickr

Monterrey Nuevo León México by David Carranza, on Flickr

Monterrey Nuevo León México by David Carranza, on Flickr

Monterrey, Mexico by John Comninel, on Flickr

Cerro del Chupón by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey desde San Jerónimo - NL México 160421 191323 0763 RX10M2 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Monterrey desde San Jerónimo - NL México 160424 184030 2215 RX10M2 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

DSC_0075 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## SkyFanTemoMty

You want English?

OK 

You are so cheesy. 

😩😳

Make me seek


----------



## christos-greece

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

monterrey downtown by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

Vista aérea de Monterrey. by Poll., on Flickr

Nada es estático, mucho menos permanente by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

En las alturas by Edgar Moran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

T.OP en construccion by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Monterrey, Mexico by E|S, on Flickr

Paisaje nocturno en #monterrey by Juanjo Silva, on Flickr

Edificios del Congreso y Latino by Drogdon, on Flickr

VO by Rick González, on Flickr

Ciudad de Monterrey - Nuevo León México 150330 181123 05020 HX50V by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

DSC00035 by Jaime Valdez Carvajal, on Flickr

fuentes casino rev. by edson rivera, on Flickr

Monterrey City by (Juan Antonio) Right Shot Photography, on Flickr

Desde el Obispado by Edson Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey Centro. by Oscar Cortes, on Flickr

Ajua #mty #mtymx #igmty #igersmty #capturanuevoleon by Marco Castillo, on Flickr

DJI_0530 by Pladis Proyectos Integrales, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Plaza La Purísima by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Caminemos by Andres Perez, on Flickr

VO by Rick González, on Flickr

Barrio Antiguo Monterrey, N. L. by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

On the road by Rick González, on Flickr

Atardecer regio by Daniel Salinas Córdova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20160628_181028979 by CarlosMTY, on Flickr

IMG_20161229_173213447 by CarlosMTY, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

MTY-37 by Antonio Zurita, on Flickr

Paseo nocturno by Juanjo Silva, on Flickr

Rueda de la fortuna en Fundidora by Juanjo Silva, on Flickr

Ajua #mty #mtymx #igmty #igersmty #capturanuevoleon by Marco Castillo, on Flickr

DSC_0108-5 by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

Behind the trees... #monterrey #montaña #sol #sun #amanecer #sunrise #nubes #clouds #mountains #capturanuevoleon @christusmx @laestanzuela @monterrey.mx @postalesdenl @nuevoleonextraordinario by pinolillo5, on Flickr

driving by Luis Cantu, on Flickr

Art in the street . by Carlos Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tec de Monterrey by Elin Vallbo, on Flickr

Marcha de la Diversidad MTY 2018 by Aurora Garcia, on Flickr

Marcha de la Diversidad MTY 2018 by Aurora Garcia, on Flickr

Marcha de la Diversidad MTY 2018 by Aurora Garcia, on Flickr

Marcha de la Diversidad MTY 2018 by Aurora Garcia, on Flickr

Marcha de la Diversidad MTY 2018 by Aurora Garcia, on Flickr

Marcha de la Diversidad MTY 2018 by Aurora Garcia, on Flickr

Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

2P0A7982 by ISAAC LOPEZ MESA, on Flickr

Jessica 20 by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

After we were interviewed at Televisa News! by Mi Ga Park, on Flickr

Behind the trees... #monterrey #montaña #sol #sun #amanecer #sunrise #nubes #clouds #mountains #capturanuevoleon @christusmx @laestanzuela @monterrey.mx @postalesdenl @nuevoleonextraordinario by pinolillo5, on Flickr

451 by sajithsankarj, on Flickr

Ajua #mty #mtymx #igmty #igersmty #capturanuevoleon by Marco Castillo, on Flickr

Touring The Old Town Streets by Andy Barnes, on Flickr

Untitled by Ari Vallejo, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora by Rick González, on Flickr

127686796 by CarlosMTY, on Flickr

La Casona de Santa Lucia S.A. de C.V. Juan Ignacio Ramón 906 Centro. Monterrey, Nuevo León by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

MTY-37 by Antonio Zurita, on Flickr

My Princess at the Barrio Antiguo by jrsnchzhrs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey, N.L. by Christian Soto, on Flickr

Paseo Santa Lucía 3 by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Condominios by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

En la torre! by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Paseo Santa Lucía 2 by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

El Palacio de cantera by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Monterrey CityScape by Ricardo Noltenius, on Flickr

Fundidora by Alvaro Alvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

Blue moon (burned, I know) + laser beam (an inland lighthouse) + fireworks = MONTERREY, Mx =D by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cerro de las Mitras by Rimpest Rimp, on Flickr

IMG_3877 by Esme Nolasco, on Flickr

_DSC3858 by Cruz Sandoval, on Flickr

Tardes tranquilas en el centro by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Monterrey by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

Torre Ciudadana by HectorVaM, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

IMG_20170328_175956264 by CarlosMTY, on Flickr

Paseando por la Macroplaza de Monterrey, NL, Mx by Gerardo Valadez, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

[/url]
Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr


Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr


Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr


Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr


Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr


Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr

Humberto Lobo by Roberto Magdiel, on Flickr

451 by sajithsankarj, on Flickr

On the road by Rick González, on Flickr

Parque by Rick González, on Flickr

Parque by Rick González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valle Oriente noviembre 2017 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Inicia Guardia Auxiliar by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

IMG_6429 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

IMG_6359 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Supervisión de calles completas en Distrito Tec by mtygob, on Flickr

Monterrey by Luis Bravo, on Flickr

_DSC9367 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Karen Padilla by Dario Sepulveda, on Flickr

DSCN0881 by Liborio58, on Flickr

nuevo paisaje urbano de Monterrey by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Mes Patrio by Rick González, on Flickr

Fuente de la Vida by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

En la torre! by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Paloma de Soriano by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Nuevo puente vehicular en Pedro Infante y Paseo de los Leones by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Luces de Ciudad - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr

Gatos en Allende by luisincho, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla, Valle Oriente by Joser Rovirola Pino, on Flickr

Paso by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr

Grace by Diego Herrera, on Flickr

Monterrey dic 2018 by Victor Peregrino, on Flickr

Por los Caminos de Nuevo León!... #cerrodelasilla #monterrey #nuevoleon #mexico #yosoynuevoleon #nuevoleonextraordinario #miviajeperfecto by Ponch Vega, on Flickr

Night Lights by DrRock!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jack Linares. Stanger 11 by Emmanuel Ruiz, on Flickr

DSC01574 by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr

Entrega de reconocimientos a policías de Monterrey by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr

Torres Obispado 15.01.2018 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla y flores. by Hector Flores, on Flickr

IMG_20170328_175956264 by CarlosMTY, on Flickr

Cerro del Chupón by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey desde San Jerónimo - NL México 160425 065106 2450 RX10M2 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

T.OP en construccion by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

VO by Rick González, on Flickr

Paseando por la Macroplaza de Monterrey, NL, Mx by Gerardo Valadez, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Karina Barrio Antiguo by Hi Photography, on Flickr

Monterrey by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Monterrey de Noche by Rick González, on Flickr

Santa Lucia by Omar Flores, on Flickr

Nuevo Leon by Dulce CARMINA, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Fuente de la Vida by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Santa María Monterrey noviembre 2017 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey Y Cerro De La Silla by LANCER., on Flickr

IMG_6429 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

Monterrey City by Oscar Torres, on Flickr

Esteban Guevara by Hi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Car Lights by Rogelio Mendoza, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Calle Matamoros 02 -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

_DSC9359 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Monterrey City by Carlos Hades Jiménez, on Flickr

Crossfit by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Blvd Diaz Ordaz -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

Monterrey Septiembre 2018 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Sunset by Fernando Vega, on Flickr

IMG_0127-2 by joelpalomo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

monterrey mexico by no longer afraid of the darkness, on Flickr

DSC_0079 by JORGE ALEMAN, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Las luces de esta ciudad by Mauricio Turrubiartes, on Flickr

Paseo Santa Lucía 2 by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

City Cars Monterrey by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey, NL by Diego Malo, on Flickr

Esplanade de los Heroes by Betty, on Flickr

Monterrey city. by Alejandro Galindo, on Flickr

Between the Government Palace by Matthew Rutledge, on Flickr

Monse | Sesión XV años casual by Mely Escamilla Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Green laser at the city by Mauricio Turrubiartes, on Flickr

Banco Mercantil by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Fundidora Park by Omar Flores, on Flickr

M...agic by Gilberto Maldonado, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Monterrey, N.L. by Christian Soto, on Flickr

Golf Club view by Rick González, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

lines of work by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Old town by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Ana Karen by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

52 weeks - #43 Green by Leo P, on Flickr

explanada de los heroes - Monterrey, Nuevo León, México by David Carranza, on Flickr

52 weeks - #45 Direction by Leo P, on Flickr

DSC_1880 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Fundidora by Manuel Rdz, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

IMG_6353 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

transporte publico by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Nada es estático, mucho menos permanente by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Hoy por mi río by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr

The Beautiful City of the Mountains. Monterrey, México. by Juan Daniel Rivas, on Flickr

Monterrey, Nuevo León. by Jesús Zamora Segundo, on Flickr

Trabajos de mantenimiento en La Purisima by mtygob, on Flickr

Monterrey dic 2018 by Victor Peregrino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

day to go to the museum by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Nada es estático, mucho menos permanente by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Follow you by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

perspective by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Day 58 by Pez Flores, on Flickr

Flag & Towers by Mark Morgan, on Flickr

Monterrey by laura sandoval, on Flickr

“Macro plaza” y “Palacio de gobierno”, Monterrey Nuevo León, México. by Juan Néstor Marcial Gaytán!!..., on Flickr

Jack Linares. Stanger 11 by Emmanuel Ruiz, on Flickr

Tiendita by Emmanuel Ruiz, on Flickr

Little boy's pet by Jesús Delgadillo, on Flickr

Girl - Fit by Tedd Punk, on Flickr

SP by Chrii S, on Flickr

Segundo Festival Nacional de Folklor 2018 by mtygob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monse | Sesión XV años casual by Mely Escamilla Fotografia, on Flickr

Iron Bucket Fountain by Erik Pederson, on Flickr

The Beautiful City of the Mountains. Monterrey, México. by Juan Daniel Rivas, on Flickr

Monterrey y San Pedro. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Cerro de La Silla, Monterrey by rpphotos, on Flickr

Setembre_0079 by Joan, on Flickr

Paseo Santa Lucía. by Jesús Zamora Segundo, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

DSCN0887 by Liborio58, on Flickr

_DSC9223 by Liborio58, on Flickr

_DSC9028 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Sunset by Fernando Vega, on Flickr

52 weeks - #43 Green by Leo P, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro by night by O-CANADA, on Flickr

adimsa tigres 2018-34 by edson rivera, on Flickr

Monterrey NL Mex source:Flickr by jannmty, on Flickr

DSC_1880 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Michelle Espinosa by Renato Rodriguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museo del Acero - Horno 3 by Erik Pederson, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla - Chair hill by Erik Pederson, on Flickr

Hotel Room Night View by Erik Pederson, on Flickr

Coke con Café by Erik Pederson, on Flickr

InverCap Lobby by Erik Pederson, on Flickr

A view from the Steel Museum by Erik Pederson, on Flickr

Paseo Santa Lucia by Erik Pederson, on Flickr

_DSC0012 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Inspector by Multiple Arms Productions, on Flickr

_DSC0207 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

_DSC0208 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Mattn @ WiSH Outdoor Mexico 2019 by Rutger Geerling, on Flickr

WiSH Outdoor Mexico 2019 by Rutger Geerling, on Flickr

WiSH Outdoor Mexico 2019 by Rutger Geerling, on Flickr

WiSH Outdoor Mexico 2019 by Rutger Geerling, on Flickr

Sofia Residential/Office Tower, Location: Monterrey, Mexico, Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli by Physchy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Obispado by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Christmas Cats Ginny by X-Treme12345, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

DSCN1298 by tamara omana, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Old town by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

DSC_1860 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Monterrey N.L. México. by Mauricio Garza, on Flickr

Iron Bucket Fountain by Erik Pederson, on Flickr

AD-74 by Ricardo Gonzalez, on Flickr

Alba Amezcua – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at 2016 Houston Via Colori. by Liem Bui, on Flickr

Night Lights by Madalin Neculai, on Flickr

Night shot by Madalin Neculai, on Flickr

The Color Run in Mexico: the happiest 5k on the planet by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cerro de La Silla by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Puente Atirantado Monterrey by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Auditorio Pabellón M 14.12.2015 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey San Pedro Torre Highpark by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Noble Morada San Pedro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Skyline Monterrey 2015 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

52 weeks - #28 Glances by Leo P, on Flickr

Fundidora by Manuel Rdz, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Hoy por mi río by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr

Doggo Busca Dogga by Siul Lopez, on Flickr

Monterrey dic 2018 by Victor Peregrino, on Flickr

Karen by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Palacio de Gobierno Monterrey by Viktor Suarez Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

Tardes tranquilas en el centro by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Superluna de Nieve { Monterrey, NL } by Charlie Gza, on Flickr

Tormenta en Monterrey 3 by irrelevant anna, on Flickr

El Obispado by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Escape by robep, on Flickr

D067686-R1-03-4 by Irvin Padilla, on Flickr

ocaso by Maria, on Flickr

DSCN0904 by Liborio58, on Flickr

La ciudad vacía by Demodragon, on Flickr

Amante de la velocidad... by Carlos Alberto S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fundidora by Emmanuel Lopez, on Flickr

Calle en el centro de Monterrey by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Boulevard Rogelio Cantú (Cd. Monterrey) - Nuevo León México 160822 080257 S7 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr

DSC_1880 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Fundidora by Manuel Rdz, on Flickr

Exposición Acervos Artísticos by mtygob, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

52 weeks - #28 Glances by Leo P, on Flickr

Luces de Noche by Rashide Abirached, on Flickr

Jack Linares. Stanger 11 by Emmanuel Ruiz, on Flickr

Untitled by VeinteVeinticinco, on Flickr

Superman by Eduardo Herrera, on Flickr

Tenerias by Jose Cantu, on Flickr

Barquito by Jose Cantu, on Flickr

Obispado by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0039 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Ruben Martinez Arriaga – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at the 2016 Houston Via Colori by Liem Bui, on Flickr

Ruben Martinez Arriaga – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at the 2016 Houston Via Colori by Liem Bui, on Flickr

Ruben Martinez Arriaga – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at the 2016 Houston Via Colori by Liem Bui, on Flickr

Ruben Martinez Arriaga – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at the 2016 Houston Via Colori by Liem Bui, on Flickr

Ruben Martinez Arriaga – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at the 2016 Houston Via Colori by Liem Bui, on Flickr

Stage 118 高雄 台灣 2013 Lightjet C-PrintImage Size 100 x 125 cm Paper Size 118 x 143 cmEd.2/3 by VT Artsalon 非常廟藝文空間, on Flickr

Untitled by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Untitled by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Adriana Daphne Palomo Olivares – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at 2016 Houston Via Colori. by Liem Bui, on Flickr

Alberto Viloria Olvera - Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at 2016 Houston Via Colori. by Liem Bui, on Flickr

Monterrey Mexico A large city in the state of Nuevo León 2014 Old Buildings Roads People Signs Vintage Statues Graffiti Culture Sky Churches by mrchriscornwell photography ®, on Flickr

"An Afternoon On Calle Morelos- Series" (Photo 4 of 11) by Roberto Bojorquez, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

2008// Fundidora Nights ~ November by Carlos Rodriguez, on Flickr

...meteors... by Angel Ortega, on Flickr

Bharata-natyam Dancers in Monterrey by ISKCONyouth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paseo Santa Lucía 3 by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Mes Patrio by Rick González, on Flickr

Santa Lucia by Omar Flores, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Santa María Monterrey noviembre 2017 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Lights on by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr

Monterrey, Nuevo León. by Jesús Zamora Segundo, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Crossfit by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr

City Cars Monterrey by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Sunset at Monterrey by Mario Manzano-Camarillo, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo by César López Chávez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey by Maricarmen Islas, on Flickr

Monterrey by Israel Ortiz, on Flickr

Monterrey by SimonPo, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Palacio de Monterrey by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr

Multimodal Zaragoza y Pabellon MTY Nocturna by Beto Mirelex, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

2Abril-6 by Guillermo Joel Alvarado Alonso, on Flickr

Trabajos de mantenimiento en La Purisima by mtygob, on Flickr

Superluna de Nieve { Monterrey, NL } by Charlie Gza, on Flickr

Centro 2 by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr

Girl - Fit by Tedd Punk, on Flickr

Sunday morning by Rogelio Mendoza, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Monterrey dic 2018 by Victor Peregrino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boulevard Rogelio Cantú (Cd. Monterrey) - Nuevo León México 160822 080257 S7 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

explanada de los heroes - Monterrey, Nuevo León, México by David Carranza, on Flickr

Cerro de las Mitras by Rimpest Rimp, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro Enero 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo by César López Chávez, on Flickr

architect Apartment - Mrs Broos by Lana Lane, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

Night-sky & Moon in Monterrey by Luis Puente, on Flickr

Amanecer en Monterrey by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Luces de Noche by Rashide Abirached, on Flickr

Twin peaks by robep, on Flickr

redAttack by Jonathan B. Gibler, on Flickr

Paloma de Soriano by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

_DSC0104 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Torre Invercap by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Cerro del Chupón by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

IMG_6353 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

City Lights 3 by Gilberto Maldonado, on Flickr

Exposición Acervos Artísticos by mtygob, on Flickr

Torre Comercial América y Metropolitan. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Girl - Fit by Tedd Punk, on Flickr

Paisaje urbano desde Fundadores by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

DSCN0902 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Urban Decay by Alain Noguez, on Flickr

Monterrey by JorchJ09, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Inna by Diego Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9848 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9833 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9838 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9829 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9785 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9828 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9834 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9684 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9646 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Aire Limpio by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

_DSC0004 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Crossfit 3 by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HDR Sunrise by Luis Barrios, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

_DSC9287 by Liborio58, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

City Background by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Rocío y Lucas by Elena Urueta, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr

IMG_9840 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9832 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

mesón estrella by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

Janet Hernandez at Parque Chipinque, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Banco Mercantil de Monterrey by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

Tormenta en Monterrey by irrelevant anna, on Flickr

DSC_1860 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Santa Lucia by Omar Flores, on Flickr

Valle Oriente noviembre 2017 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

¡Que viva el río vivo! by cesar imix, on Flickr

IMG_20180902_123751746 by CarlosMTY, on Flickr

MUNE by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Rehabilitación y adecuación vial del Camellón en Junco de la Vega by mtygob, on Flickr

Supervisión de Barrido Mecánico en Avenidas by mtygob, on Flickr

Inna by Diego Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

Tardes tranquilas en el centro by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Boulevard Rogelio Cantú (Cd. Monterrey) - Nuevo León México 160822 080257 S7 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

DSC_1880 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla y flores. by Hector Flores, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Cerro. by Erick.Rodríguez., on Flickr

52 weeks - #43 Green by Leo P, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

mesón estrella by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

_DSC0004 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

City Cars Monterrey by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Monterrey, N.L. by Gyo González, on Flickr

México, linares y Monterrey by squideatingbanana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tardes tranquilas en el centro by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

HDR Sunrise by Luis Barrios, on Flickr

Museum District Monterrey by Jay Morgan, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Frente de la Antigua Presidencia Municipal de Monterrey (hoy). by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

lines of work by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 3 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Dove Outside Museo Marco by Andy Barnes, on Flickr

Everything For Sale, Monterrey by Andy Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HDR Sunrise by Luis Barrios, on Flickr

Night shot by Madalin Neculai, on Flickr

DSCN0842 by Liborio58, on Flickr

IMG_6353 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

Centro de Monterrey by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Torre Invercap by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora Monterrey 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Vigilando Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Crossfit by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr

Monterrey's Valley by Jay Morgan, on Flickr

Monterrey City by Carlos Hades Jiménez, on Flickr

Setembre_0079 by Joan, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

some real beauty's in this update..:applause::tyty::applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Macroplaza by Fanty G., on Flickr

Frente de la Antigua Presidencia Municipal de Monterrey (hoy). by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

City Background by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Monterrey CityScape by Ricardo Noltenius, on Flickr

IMG_20181225_180214 by Keith Toffling, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Paseando por la Macroplaza de Monterrey, NL, Mx by Gerardo Valadez, on Flickr

City Cars Monterrey by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora 2 by abelardo cantu, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora by Galleta Estudio, on Flickr

Patricia XVI (Barrio Antiguo) by Erick Hermosillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

explanada de los heroes - Monterrey, Nuevo León, México by David Carranza, on Flickr

Vigilando Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Setembre_0638 by Joan, on Flickr

Boulevard Rogelio Cantú (Cd. Monterrey) - Nuevo León México 160822 080257 S7 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

52 weeks - #45 Direction by Leo P, on Flickr

DSC_1880 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Centro de exposiciones fundidora (Antigua Nave Del Molino De Combinación Lewis) by Antonio Martínez, on Flickr

52 weeks - #28 Glances by Leo P, on Flickr

Luces de Noche by Rashide Abirached, on Flickr

City Background by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Desde el mirador del obispado Monterrey Mexico by Daniel Ramos, on Flickr

Paseo Santa Lucía. by Jesús Zamora Segundo, on Flickr

Paloma de Soriano by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

IMG_20161229_173213447 by CarlosMTY, on Flickr

Over the city by Maximiliano Durán, on Flickr

Monterrey, Nuevo León by Camilo Embree-Lowry, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Fuente de la Vida by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Santa Lucia by Omar Flores, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Valle Oriente noviembre 2017 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

_DSC0004 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

México, linares y Monterrey by squideatingbanana, on Flickr

Black &amp; white #BlackAndWhite #Monterrey #NuevoLeón #México ⚫⚪ by lizethgarcia2, on Flickr

Jessy by Diego Herrera, on Flickr

Esteban Guevara by Hi Photography, on Flickr

Santa María Monterrey noviembre 2017 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rebeca by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey CityScape by Ricardo Noltenius, on Flickr

...meteors... by Angel Ortega, on Flickr

GM by Sergio Reza, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Night lightening over the Cerro de la Silla by Matthew Green, on Flickr

Sunset over the mountains of Monterrey by Matthew Green, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

El Fraile - Monterrey-57 by Jordan Davies, on Flickr

Viva Monterrey by J&amp;E, on Flickr

Monterrey&#x27;s Icons by David Ortiz, on Flickr

Mes Patrio by Rick González, on Flickr

Marcha 8M Monterrey by Aurora Garcia, on Flickr

623A0744 by Antonio Hidalgo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20161229_173213447 by CarlosMTY, on Flickr

...meteors... by Angel Ortega, on Flickr

GM by Sergio Reza, on Flickr

Industrial City of Monterrey by J&amp;E, on Flickr

Monterrey&#x27;s Icons by David Ortiz, on Flickr

Mes Patrio by Rick González, on Flickr

Monterrey by Jesús Zamora Segundo, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

nuevo paisaje urbano de Monterrey by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo by César López Chávez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Calma Antes de la Tempestad { Monterrey, NL } by Charlie Gza, on Flickr

Torre Ciudadana by HectorVaM, on Flickr

Santa Lucia River Bridge Support by Betty, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

City Lights 3 by Gilberto Maldonado, on Flickr

Superluna de Nieve { Monterrey, NL } by Charlie Gza, on Flickr

Skyline Poniente by Jose Cantu, on Flickr

IMG_6353 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

Nuevo Leon by Dulce CARMINA, on Flickr

Fundidora by Manuel Rdz, on Flickr

Jessica 20 by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Paseando por la Macroplaza de Monterrey, NL, Mx by Gerardo Valadez, on Flickr

Macroplaza by Fanty G., on Flickr

Monterrey La Silla by Sachin Bharadwaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Coincidencia by Carlos Bravo, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

de nuestro andar por la ciudad queda solo luz residual by cesar imix, on Flickr

Monterrey de noche. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey Septiembre 2017 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey by fher rivera, on Flickr

P9196761 by Antonio.Madrid, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Girl - Fit by Tedd Punk, on Flickr

Monse | Sesión XV años casual by Mely Escamilla Fotografia, on Flickr

_DSC0052 by Liborio58, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

E. R. by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Christian Soto, on Flickr

Plaza Mexico by Betty, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Santa Lucia by Omar Flores, on Flickr

Fuente de la Vida by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

DSC_1859 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

A look from above by Samantha Gamboa, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

DSCN0875 by Liborio58, on Flickr

IMG_3201 by Realidad Expuesta, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

_DSC0170 by Francisco Peña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ayako| Pregnant Photoshoot by Mely Escamilla Fotografia, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora Monterrey 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey by Paul Michaud, on Flickr

Night shot by Madalin Neculai, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Monterrey 7 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

MTY_aereal_view_67 by Pavel Vorobiev, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

Sunbeam sunrise by Matthew Green, on Flickr

A beautiful evening by Matthew Green, on Flickr

Fundidora by Alvaro Alvarez, on Flickr

Ngắm nhan sắc của nữ tiền đạo xinh đẹp người Mexico by soikeo .info, on Flickr

Monterrey, Avenida Morelos y Leona Vicario, hoy. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stormy evening in Monterrey by Matthew Green, on Flickr

A beautiful evening by Matthew Green, on Flickr

A beautiful evening by Matthew Green, on Flickr

A beautiful evening by Matthew Green, on Flickr

A beautiful evening by Matthew Green, on Flickr

Caeli enarrant gloriam Dei by Matthew Green, on Flickr

Sunbeam sunrise by Matthew Green, on Flickr

Ngắm nhan sắc của nữ tiền đạo xinh đẹp người Mexico by soikeo .info, on Flickr

Night lightening over the Cerro de la Silla by Matthew Green, on Flickr

IMG_9736 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9593 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

MOTÖRBREATH by Don Mason, on Flickr

Prom 2019 by Pedro Rodriguez, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paloma de Soriano by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Monterrey San Jeronimo by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Calle en el centro de Monterrey by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Macroplaza de noche by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Macroplaza de noche by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Calle Hidalgo Zona Rosa by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Complejo Vial Gonzalitoz by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Centro de la ciudad by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Monterrey. by Soreya Reyes, on Flickr

Jessica 20 by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr

Santa María Monterrey noviembre 2017 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Puente Atirantado by Gabriel Villarreal, on Flickr

Red Sun by Xabi Aztiria, on Flickr

Girl - Fit by Tedd Punk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Macroplaza by Fanty G., on Flickr

Neptune Fountain (Fuente de la Vida) by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Marisol by Diego Herrera, on Flickr

Rehabilitación y adecuación vial del Camellón en Junco de la Vega by mtygob, on Flickr

Con el sol en la cara by Fer Muñoz, on Flickr

Nancy L. Garcia Villarreal ( Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico) at 2016 Houston Via Colori by Liem Bui, on Flickr

Alba Amezcua – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at 2016 Houston Via Colori. by Liem Bui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey de noche. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Monterrey Septiembre 2017 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

DSCN0915 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Puente Atirantado by Gabriel Villarreal, on Flickr

Monterrey, NL by Distrito Medico Monterrey, on Flickr

Crossfit 3 by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr

E. R. by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

E. R. by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

San Pedro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

IMG_3201 by Realidad Expuesta, on Flickr

Rio Santa Catarina by Alex Mak, on Flickr

city by Leonardo Leal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MTY CITY by Koustzin López, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Nudo vial by JJHaro, on Flickr

Industrial City of Monterrey by J&amp;E, on Flickr

ocaso by Maria, on Flickr

Básilica de Ntra Señora del Roble -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

_DSC9839 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr

_DSC9110 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Dawn in the City of Mountains, Monterrey, Mexico [OC] [4000x3000] by ‎ ‎‎‎‎, on Flickr

Maria by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

La ciudad vacía by Demodragon, on Flickr

Día Mundial de Concienciación Sobre el Autismo by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Renault 4. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Vigilando Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Monterrey City by Carlos Hades Jiménez, on Flickr

The Beautiful City of the Mountains. Monterrey, México. by Juan Daniel Rivas, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9646 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla by Matthew Green, on Flickr

City Background by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

Inna by Diego Herrera, on Flickr

Fotos desde la Loma Larga by César López Chávez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rebeca by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

ocaso by Maria, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Nada es estático, mucho menos permanente by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Torre Obispado. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Composición: Elementos de Repetición by Caro Ossa, on Flickr

IMG_20161229_173213447 by CarlosMTY, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Metropolitan Cathedral of Our Lady of Monterrey by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Paseo nocturno by Juanjo Silva, on Flickr

DSC00986 by David González, on Flickr

IMG_0031 by PUEBLO BICICLETERO, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora by Juan Rocha, on Flickr

Monterrey CityScape by Ricardo Noltenius, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

2016 - Mexico - Pachuca - Coming Soon - A New Zocalo by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

Alba Amezcua – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at 2016 Houston Via Colori. by Liem Bui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey Old Town - Police Car by David Moreno, on Flickr

day to go to the museum by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla y flores. by Hector Flores, on Flickr

Gently #through the #tree... #light #path #sun by pinolillo5, on Flickr

Nuevo Leon by Dulce CARMINA, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

DSC_4616 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

2Abril-6 by Guillermo Joel Alvarado Alonso, on Flickr

_DSC0004 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

It’s the Summer of Love all over again by Mark Evans, on Flickr

451 by sajithsankarj, on Flickr

Girl - Camo by Tedd Punk, on Flickr

MUNE by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

DSC05038 by O-CANADA, on Flickr

Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Básilica de Ntra Señora del Roble -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

Jessie by Ernesto Garza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valle Oriente noviembre 2017 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Inicia Guardia Auxiliar by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

IMG_6429 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

IMG_6359 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

_DSC9367 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Karen Padilla by Dario Sepulveda, on Flickr

DSCN0881 by Liborio58, on Flickr

nuevo paisaje urbano de Monterrey by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

Mes Patrio by Rick González, on Flickr

Luces de Ciudad - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr

Gatos en Allende by luisincho, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla, Valle Oriente by Joser Rovirola Pino, on Flickr

Paso by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr

Grace by Diego Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

E. R. by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Monterrey Old Town - Police Car by David Moreno, on Flickr

City Cars Monterrey by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Supervisión de Barrido Mecánico en Avenidas by mtygob, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Valle Oriente noviembre 2017 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Supervisión de trabajos vías Férreas. by mtygob, on Flickr

Burning morning / Mañana ardiente... #cerrodelasilla #nuevoleón #postalesdenl #morning #sunrise #amanecer #sol #blue #pink #red #sanpedrogarzagarcia #monterrey #montaña #capturanuevoleon @postalesdenl @capturanuevoleon @nuevo.leon.mx @nl_extraordinario @l by pinolillo5, on Flickr

En perspectiva by Adan Guerra Martinez, on Flickr

Valle Oriente 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Paisaje urbano desde Fundadores by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

DSC_0402-02 by Didier Alarcon, on Flickr

_DSC4150 by Aaron H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jack Linares. Stanger 11 by Emmanuel Ruiz, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

MinoltaRokkor24mm28_BN_34 by Martín Morales, on Flickr

Paloma de Soriano by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

¡Que viva el río vivo! by cesar imix, on Flickr

MACROPLAZA, MONTERREY CITY by Koustzin López, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

The Beautiful City of the Mountains. Monterrey, México. by Juan Daniel Rivas, on Flickr

Nuevo Leon by Dulce CARMINA, on Flickr

D067686-R1-03-4 by Irvin Padilla, on Flickr

Torre Ciudadana by HectorVaM, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Monterrey Nuevo León México by David Carranza, on Flickr

Cerro del Chupón by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Atardecer regio by D Salinas, on Flickr

Skyline by Rick González, on Flickr

_DSC0127. by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Inauguración del Estadio Borregos del Tecnológico de Monterrey by mtygob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Sunbeam sunrise by Matthew Green, on Flickr

monterrey mexico by no longer afraid of the darkness, on Flickr

Santa Catarina by Antonio Tarín C., on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

DSC_1859 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Valmex 21.09.2014. 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Practica nocturna Imagen de la práctica de anoche by Juanjo Silva, on Flickr

El Obispado by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Monterrey de noche. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Luces de Noche by Rashide Abirached, on Flickr

10 by Rolando Ramirez Serrato, on Flickr

Christmas Cats Ginny by X-Treme12345, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Monterrey, México by Victor Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Avolar Alto

As a result of the last 2020 census in Mexico, MONTERREY is officially the second largest city in the country.


----------



## christos-greece

City Hall by Suji2007, on Flickr

MACROPLAZA, MONTERREY CITY by Koustzin López, on Flickr

IMG_6429 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Fuente de la Vida by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

Monterrey de Noche by Rick González, on Flickr

Por los Caminos de Nuevo León!... #cerrodelasilla #monterrey #nuevoleon #mexico #yosoynuevoleon #nuevoleonextraordinario #miviajeperfecto by Ponch Vega, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla y flores. by Hector Flores, on Flickr

Karen Padilla by Dario Sepulveda, on Flickr

Monterrey by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Santa María Monterrey noviembre 2017 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey Septiembre 2018 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Elevador Horno 3 by Rick González, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro Enero 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr

Puente Atirantado Monterrey by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Boulevard Rogelio Cantú (Cd. Monterrey) - Nuevo León México 160822 080257 S7 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr

Koi 25.09.2016 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Adriana Daphne Palomo Olivares – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at 2016 Houston Via Colori. by Liem Bui, on Flickr

52 weeks - #43 Green by Leo P, on Flickr

52 weeks - #45 Direction by Leo P, on Flickr

Skyline by Rick González, on Flickr

DSC_1880 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Centro by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr

Paso by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr

Roller Derby in Film! by Jesús Zamora Segundo, on Flickr

City Cars Monterrey by Frank Peña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A look from above by Samantha Gamboa, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

Composición: Elementos de Repetición by Caro Ossa, on Flickr

Desde el Ojo by Beto Mirelex, on Flickr

Nudo vial by JJHaro, on Flickr

MCI verlängert Partnerschaften mit Elitehochschulen - BILD by presseportal.ch, on Flickr

Setembre_0079 by Joan, on Flickr

Industrial City of Monterrey by J&amp;E, on Flickr

Monterrey City by Oscar Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey by fher rivera, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

2Abril-6 by Guillermo Joel Alvarado Alonso, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

San Pedro Garza Garcia 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Maria by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

neo captura gab 7 by Erwin Rommel Meléndez Paz, on Flickr

Urban. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Esteban Guevara by Hi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_6326 by Edith Angeles, on Flickr

FILM by daniel Bobadilla, on Flickr

Monterrey by Paul Michaud, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Formas y colores del atardecer. by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

MTY_aereal_view_67 by Pavel Vorobiev, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

VO by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

VO 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Sofía 16.02.2014. 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Sofía 16.02.2014. 3 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

San Jerónimo 4 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

DSC_5851 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

Atardecer al norte de México. by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Monterrey by Victoria Ponce de León, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey by mxtruck™, on Flickr

Monterrey... by Marco Rguez, on Flickr

Monterrey. by Alejandro Garza, on Flickr

Coincidencia by Carlos Bravo, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

City Background by Frank Peña, on Flickr

San Agustín Valle Oriente Diciembre 2015 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora, Monterrey by Aaron Ortiz, on Flickr

nuevo paisaje urbano de Monterrey by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

La sierra y la ciudad by Drogdon, on Flickr

Urban Landscape 2- Monterrey, a busy city by anamaldonadob209, on Flickr

My Princess at the Barrio Antiguo by jrsnchzhrs, on Flickr

Rehabilitación y adecuación vial del Camellón en Junco de la Vega by mtygob, on Flickr

Gissel by Diego Herrera, on Flickr

Inna by Diego Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un ícono guardando a otro al atardecer by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

MACROPLAZA, MONTERREY CITY by Koustzin López, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

_DSC9789 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Calle Constitucion Poniente -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

_DSC9110 by Liborio58, on Flickr

...meteors... by Angel Ortega, on Flickr

Monterrey by Israel Ortiz, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

sin título-7.jpg by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

Sesioón amigas by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

Prom 2019 by Pedro Rodriguez, on Flickr

Sunset at Monterrey by Mario Manzano-Camarillo, on Flickr

MTY CITY by Koustzin López, on Flickr

Zoom Monterrey by David A., on Flickr

Monterrey by Jesús Zamora Segundo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset &amp; Clouds, Harlow Green, Gateshead, Tyne &amp; Wear, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

DSC_0411 by 19meouchi5196, on Flickr

DSCN0842 by Liborio58, on Flickr

_DSC0052 by Liborio58, on Flickr

DSCN0875 by Liborio58, on Flickr

DSCN0914 by Liborio58, on Flickr

DSCN0915 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Fotos desde la Loma Larga by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Atardecer Monterrey by Yayas Pictures, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

DSC_5834 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

Monterrey Down Town - 2020 by David Moreno, on Flickr

Doggo Busca Dogga by Siul Lopez, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_8924 by Edith Angeles, on Flickr

_MG_8929 by Edith Angeles, on Flickr

Walking paseo Santa Lucía by hp, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Night shot by Madalin Neculai, on Flickr

DSCN0842 by Liborio58, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Laura by Edd Coronado, on Flickr

IMG_8935 by Daniel Escobedo, on Flickr

Black &amp; white #BlackAndWhite #Monterrey #NuevoLeón #México ⚫⚪ by lizethgarcia2, on Flickr

Friends by Edd Coronado, on Flickr

everything is better wit friends by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

WiSH Outdoor Mexico by Rutger Geerling, on Flickr

Atardecer al norte de México. by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

Primer amanecer by Oscar Galindo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Formas y colores del atardecer. by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

Vigilando Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Industrial City of Monterrey by Jay Morgan, on Flickr

It Looks Like Snow, But It&#x27;s Not by Jay Morgan, on Flickr

Wide View of Monterrey by Jay Morgan, on Flickr

Monterrey&#x27;s Valley by Jay Morgan, on Flickr

Between The Trees by Jay Morgan, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

IMG_9834 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Rocío y Lucas by Elena Urueta, on Flickr

lines of work by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora Monterrey 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

E. R. by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

E. R. by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

E. R. by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

IMG_9838 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9829 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9833 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9785 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9818 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9822 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Atardecer al norte de México. by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

MACROPLAZA, MONTERREY CITY by Koustzin López, on Flickr

_DSC9287 by Liborio58, on Flickr

City Background by Frank Peña, on Flickr

_DSC0004 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

Monse | Sesión XV años casual by Mely Escamilla Fotografia, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

Janet Hernandez at Parque Chipinque, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey by Maricarmen Islas, on Flickr

Monterrey by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

Untitled by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

DSCN0881 by Liborio58, on Flickr

nuevo paisaje urbano de Monterrey by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

Monterrey by Chris Griffin, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla y flores. by Hector Flores, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Monterrey by Zyanya Alvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Inicia Guardia Auxiliar by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr

Monterrey by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey by Luis Bravo, on Flickr

DSC01574 by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3858 by Cruz Sandoval, on Flickr

Monterrey by Israel Ortiz, on Flickr

Monterrey by Ana Lucia Hirata, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro Enero 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Clouds and the street by TheCX, on Flickr

Blue moon (burned, I know) + laser beam (an inland lighthouse) + fireworks &#x3D; MONTERREY, Mx &#x3D;D by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

DSC_1880 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

IMG_6353 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

Centro de exposiciones fundidora (Antigua Nave Del Molino De Combinación Lewis) by Antonio Martínez, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Tardes tranquilas en el centro by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Anjelica, Parque La Huasteca, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Jack Linares. Stanger 11 by Emmanuel Ruiz, on Flickr

_DSC0104 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

_DSC0108 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9848 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9827 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9833 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9838 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9842 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9829 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

HDR Sunrise by Luis Barrios, on Flickr

Music on the Street by Martín Morales, on Flickr

Formas y colores del atardecer. by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Rocío y Lucas by Elena Urueta, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Boulevard Rogelio Cantú (Cd. Monterrey) - Nuevo León México 160822 080257 S7 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Monse | Sesión XV años casual by Mely Escamilla Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panoramica de Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Coincidencia by Carlos Bravo, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Mi ciudad transparente (3) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Setembre_0638 by Joan, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Calle Constitucion Poniente -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

Luna azul sobre la ciudad. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Monterrey, Mexico by Chris Robinson, on Flickr

Jessie by Ernesto Garza, on Flickr

::: Enough ::: by Demodragon, on Flickr

DSC_7924 by Gerardo Cárdenas, on Flickr

Sombras by Luis Barrios, on Flickr

Camila by Elena Urueta, on Flickr

Simon Bolívar y metro elevado by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Calma Antes de la Tempestad { Monterrey, NL } by Charlie Gza, on Flickr

Las luces de esta ciudad by Mauricio Turrubiartes, on Flickr

Tormenta en Monterrey by irrelevant anna, on Flickr

Old town by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

El Obispado by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Hotel Ancira by TheCX, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Luces de Ciudad - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, on Flickr

Monterrey desde San Jerónimo - NL México 160425 065106 2450 RX10M2 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Dance Into Spring by garrity_j, on Flickr

Dance Into Spring by garrity_j, on Flickr

Grace by Diego Herrera, on Flickr

DSC01574 by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr

Monterrey by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Un ícono guardando a otro al atardecer by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

Atardecer al norte de México. by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

Monterrey Septiembre 2018 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

WiSH Outdoor Mexico 2019 by Rutger Geerling, on Flickr

Monterrey N.L. México. by Mauricio Garza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Multimodal Zaragoza y Pabellon MTY Nocturna by Beto Mirelex, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey city by Jaime Cuesta, on Flickr

Nudo vial by JJHaro, on Flickr

_DSC0054 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Industrial City of Monterrey by J&amp;E, on Flickr

Clouds and the street by TheCX, on Flickr

Monterrey&#x27;s Icons by David Ortiz, on Flickr

Santa Lucia by Omar Flores, on Flickr

Monterrey by fher rivera, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla, Valle Oriente by Joser Rovirola Pino, on Flickr

nuevo paisaje urbano de Monterrey by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

Nudo vial by JJHaro, on Flickr

Arcee 4 by Federico Adan Pérez Paura, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

San Pedro Garza Garcia 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Maria by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Sarinya in Chinatown, Bangkok by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

52 weeks - #28 Glances by Leo P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Monterrey Sunset by rpphotos, on Flickr

Y al fondo el Cerro de la Silla by Maricarmen Islas, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

DSCN0881 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Nuevo puente vehicular en Pedro Infante y Paseo de los Leones by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Monterrey de Noche by Rick González, on Flickr

Santa María Monterrey noviembre 2017 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey Septiembre 2018 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Monterrey by Luis Bravo, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora by Maricarmen Islas, on Flickr

Monterrey from Chipinque by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

IMG_0127-2 by joelpalomo, on Flickr

Barrio Antiguo. Reto Semanal, &quot;Desde Abajo&quot; by joelpalomo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Doggo Busca Dogga by Siul Lopez, on Flickr

2048_jessicacurrie_004 by Ernesto Garza, on Flickr

DSC_5851 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

DSCN0902 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Mustang by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr

Tecnológico de Monterrey, Campus Puebla by Prayitno / Thank you for (12 millions +) view, on Flickr

SP by Chrii S, on Flickr

Jessie by Ernesto Garza, on Flickr

Básilica de Ntra Señora del Roble -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

Janet Hernandez at Parque Chipinque, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

::: Enough ::: by Demodragon, on Flickr

Sista dagen i Monterrey by Elin Vallbo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MinoltaRokkor24mm28_15 by Martín Morales, on Flickr

DSC_4616 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

IMG_6429 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

DSCN0881 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Mes Patrio by Rick González, on Flickr

DSC01574 by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr

DSCN0902 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Monterrey desde San Jerónimo - NL México 160425 065106 2450 RX10M2 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

DSC_4638 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

Cerro del Chupón by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Sunset &amp; Clouds, Harlow Green, Gateshead, Tyne &amp; Wear, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Monterrey dic 2018 by Victor Peregrino, on Flickr

82400015 by cpgarza2010, on Flickr

82380030 by cpgarza2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9848 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9684 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9674 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9682 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9694 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9669 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9654 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr

52 weeks - #28 Glances by Leo P, on Flickr

52 weeks - #18 Punisher! by Leo P, on Flickr

IMG_20181225_180214 by Keith Toffling, on Flickr

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MTY CITY by Koustzin López, on Flickr

Setembre_0638 by Joan, on Flickr

Vigilando Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla y flores. by Hector Flores, on Flickr

Gently #through the #tree... #light #path #sun by pinolillo5, on Flickr

Nuevo Leon by Dulce CARMINA, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Monterrey 2017 by Adriana Ojeda, on Flickr

451 by sajithsankarj, on Flickr

MUNE by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Girl - Fit by Tedd Punk, on Flickr

Corre, brinca, pero sobre todo exprésate y deja fluir tu energía, Cerro el Chupon Mty Mexico by maximiliano bieder, on Flickr

IMG_0127-2 by joelpalomo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bharata-natyam Dancers in Monterrey by ISKCONyouth, on Flickr

Santa Lucia River Bridge Support by Betty, on Flickr

City Lights 3 by Gilberto Maldonado, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Monterrey City by Oscar Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey desde San Jerónimo - NL México 160424 184030 2215 RX10M2 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

VO by Rick González, on Flickr

Desde el Obispado by Arteria Producciones, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Barrio Antiguo Monterrey, N. L. by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

Marcha de la Diversidad MTY 2018 by Aurora Garcia, on Flickr

My Princess at the Barrio Antiguo by jrsnchzhrs, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Boulevard Rogelio Cantú (Cd. Monterrey) - Nuevo León México 160822 080257 S7 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr


----------



## Avolar Alto

👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

HDR Sunrise by Luis Barrios, on Flickr

_DSC0186 by Francisco Peña, on Flickr

Making Our Way Around Monterrey by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Macroplaza by Fanty G., on Flickr

Monse | Sesión XV años casual by Mely Escamilla Fotografia, on Flickr

Over the city by Maximiliano Durán, on Flickr

Untitled by Maximiliano Durán, on Flickr

E. R. by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Clouds, Harlow Green, Gateshead, Tyne &amp; Wear, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Calle Simon Bolivar -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

Puente Atirantado by Gabriel Villarreal, on Flickr

nuevo paisaje urbano de Monterrey by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

Por los Caminos de Nuevo León!... #cerrodelasilla #monterrey #nuevoleon #mexico #yosoynuevoleon #nuevoleonextraordinario #miviajeperfecto by Ponch Vega, on Flickr

Atardecer Monterrey by Yayas Pictures, on Flickr

Con el sol en la cara by Fer Muñoz, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla y flores. by Hector Flores, on Flickr

Brenda &amp; Efren 18 by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr

Monterrey desde San Jerónimo - NL México 160425 065106 2450 RX10M2 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

DSC01574 by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Monterrey by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Barrio Antiguo. Reto Semanal, &quot;Desde Abajo&quot; by joelpalomo, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Ana Karen by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018 - Mexico City - Soriana Polanco by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

ocaso by Maria, on Flickr

Maj Gen Ulysses Grant Monument by Wayne Hsieh, on Flickr

Valle Oriente noviembre 2017 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

HDR Sunrise by Luis Barrios, on Flickr

_DSC0186 by Francisco Peña, on Flickr

Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Macroplaza by Fanty G., on Flickr

DSC_0402-02 by Didier Alarcon, on Flickr

Inna by Diego Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Coincidencia by Carlos Bravo, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

DSCN0902 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Mustang by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr

Tecnológico de Monterrey, Campus Puebla by Prayitno / Thank you for (12 millions +) view, on Flickr

SP by Chrii S, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

DSCN0902 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Music on the Street by Martín Morales, on Flickr

Jessie by Ernesto Garza, on Flickr

Básilica de Ntra Señora del Roble -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

E. R. by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Janet Hernandez at Parque Chipinque, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

::: Enough ::: by Demodragon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Macroplaza by Fanty G., on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla y flores. by Hector Flores, on Flickr

Gently #through the #tree... #light #path #sun by pinolillo5, on Flickr

Nuevo Leon by Dulce CARMINA, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Monterrey 2017 by Adriana Ojeda, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Torre Ciudadana by HectorVaM, on Flickr

Monterrey desde San Jerónimo - NL México 160421 191323 0763 RX10M2 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

451 by sajithsankarj, on Flickr

Monterrey by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

DSC05038 by O-CANADA, on Flickr

Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Marcha de la Diversidad MTY 2018 by Aurora Garcia, on Flickr

Marcha de la Diversidad MTY 2018 by Aurora Garcia, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Making Our Way Around Monterrey by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Atardecer al norte de México. by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

IMG_9848 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9833 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9838 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9829 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9785 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9828 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9834 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9684 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9646 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr

_DSC0004 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

Janet Hernandez at Parque Chipinque, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Maria in Parque Chipinque, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Setembre_0638 by Joan, on Flickr

The Beautiful City of the Mountains. Monterrey, México. by Juan Daniel Rivas, on Flickr

The place that I&#x27;ve been dreaming of by Aliya García, on Flickr

IMG_6162 by QuintanaC111_1, on Flickr

Monterrey Mexico A large city in the state of Nuevo León 2014 Old Buildings Roads People Signs Vintage Statues Graffiti Culture Sky Churches by mrchriscornwell photography ®, on Flickr

Monterrey Mexico A large city in the state of Nuevo León 2014 Old Buildings Roads People Signs Vintage Statues Graffiti Culture Sky Churches by mrchriscornwell photography ®, on Flickr

Doggo Busca Dogga by Siul Lopez, on Flickr

neo captura gab 7 by Erwin Rommel Meléndez Paz, on Flickr

Music on the Street by Martín Morales, on Flickr

DSC_4639 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Santa Lucia by Omar Flores, on Flickr

HDR Sunrise by Luis Barrios, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

_DSC9287 by Liborio58, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

City Background by Frank Peña, on Flickr

lines of work by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Anjelica, Parque La Huasteca, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Anjelica, Parque La Huasteca, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Complejo Vial Gonzalitos by César López Chávez, on Flickr

MinoltaRokkor24mm28_11 by Martín Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valle Oriente noviembre 2017 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Inicia Guardia Auxiliar by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

IMG_6429 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

IMG_6359 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

Atardecer al norte de México. by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Supervisión de calles completas en Distrito Tec by mtygob, on Flickr

Monterrey by Luis Bravo, on Flickr

_DSC9367 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Karen Padilla by Dario Sepulveda, on Flickr

DSCN0881 by Liborio58, on Flickr

nuevo paisaje urbano de Monterrey by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

Untitled by Dario Sepulveda, on Flickr

Night lightning over the city and mountains by Matthew Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avenue Lights by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

Night Bridge by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Industrial City of Monterrey by J&amp;E, on Flickr

_DSC9839 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Vigilando Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

DSC_4563 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

day to go to the museum by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Maria by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Ya in Todos Santos, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Music on the Street by Martín Morales, on Flickr

Rebeca by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

sin título-7.jpg by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey by Maricarmen Islas, on Flickr

IMG_9848 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9833 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9838 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9829 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9785 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9828 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Monterrey... by Marco Rguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Monterrey by Gerardo Quintanilla, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Tormenta en Monterrey by irrelevant anna, on Flickr

52 weeks - #43 Green by Leo P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avenue Lights by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Setembre_0638 by Joan, on Flickr

The Beautiful City of the Mountains. Monterrey, México. by Juan Daniel Rivas, on Flickr

The place that I&#x27;ve been dreaming of by Aliya García, on Flickr

IMG_6162 by QuintanaC111_1, on Flickr

Monterrey Mexico A large city in the state of Nuevo León 2014 Old Buildings Roads People Signs Vintage Statues Graffiti Culture Sky Churches by mrchriscornwell photography ®, on Flickr

neo captura gab 7 by Erwin Rommel Meléndez Paz, on Flickr

Music on the Street by Martín Morales, on Flickr

Monse | Sesión XV años casual by Mely Escamilla Fotografia, on Flickr

E. R. by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Tecnológico de Monterrey, Campus Puebla by Thank You (21 Millions+) views, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey Skyline by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Santa Lucia by Omar Flores, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Tardes tranquilas en el centro by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Cerro. by Erick.Rodríguez., on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

47/52 &quot;Vanishing point&quot; by Maria, on Flickr

Complejo Vial Gonzalitos by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Policía Monterrey, México by Emergencias CH, on Flickr

Puente Atirantado by Gabriel Villarreal, on Flickr

_MG_2263 by locaburg, on Flickr

Monterrey by Gerardo Tadeo Oyervides Garza, on Flickr

Monterrey de noche. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Monterrey by mxtruck™, on Flickr

Monterrey by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Temazcal Monterrey by Steven Zwerink, on Flickr

Posada Monterrey by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Camila by Elena Urueta, on Flickr

Monterrey by Daniel Escobedo, on Flickr

Monterrey by hugo.tool, on Flickr

Santa Lucia River Bridge Support by Betty, on Flickr

Paloma de Soriano by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

City Lights 3 by Gilberto Maldonado, on Flickr

Exposición Acervos Artísticos by mtygob, on Flickr

T.OP en construccion by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Monterrey City by Oscar Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey desde San Jerónimo - NL México 160421 191323 0763 RX10M2 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

VO by Rick González, on Flickr

MTY-37 by Antonio Zurita, on Flickr

Composición: Ley del horizonte by Caro Ossa, on Flickr

En perspectiva by Adan Guerra Martinez, on Flickr

sin título-7.jpg by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

Prom 2019 by Pedro Rodriguez, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Christian Soto, on Flickr

Monterrey dic 2018 by Victor Peregrino, on Flickr

Rocio by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2048_jessicacurrie_004 by Ernesto Garza, on Flickr

Sombras by Luis Barrios, on Flickr

Atardeceres de Monterrey by Armando Cortez, on Flickr

Edificios de Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

IMG_6928-2 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

Monterrey by Edgar Camara, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Tecnológico de Monterrey, Campus Puebla by Prayitno / Thank you for (12 millions +) view, on Flickr

Monterrey dic 2018 by Victor Peregrino, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

DSC_7924 by Gerardo Cárdenas, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey by Victor Hugo Lucas Carlos, on Flickr

IMG_7122-1 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_7125-3 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_7132-1 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_7144-15 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_7146-6 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_7155-21 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

A look from above by Samantha Gamboa, on Flickr

Calle Insurgentes 06 -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

VO by Rick González, on Flickr

Skyline Valle Oriente Enero 2016 3 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

MOTÖRBREATH by Don Mason, on Flickr

Jessie by Ernesto Garza, on Flickr

2048_jessicacurrie_004 by Ernesto Garza, on Flickr

E. R. by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

DSCN0879 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Hora azul sobre la ciudad. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey by mxtruck™, on Flickr

Policía Chiapas, México by Emergencias CH, on Flickr

Multimodal Zaragoza y Pabellon MTY Nocturna by Beto Mirelex, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Nudo vial by JJHaro, on Flickr

Industrial City of Monterrey by J&amp;E, on Flickr

ocaso by Maria, on Flickr

Básilica de Ntra Señora del Roble -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

_DSC9839 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr

_DSC9110 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Dawn in the City of Mountains, Monterrey, Mexico [OC] [4000x3000] by ‎ ‎‎‎‎, on Flickr

Maria by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

La ciudad vacía by Demodragon, on Flickr

Sarinya in Chinatown, Bangkok by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

IMG_8169 by Jair Cabrera Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Janet Hernandez at Parque Chipinque, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Gran Plaza by Betty, on Flickr

MOTÖRBREATH by Don Mason, on Flickr

Monterrey. by Carlos Bravo, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

Let it glow by Maria, on Flickr

Monterrey by Demodragon, on Flickr

Monterrey al amanecer by Abraham Garza, on Flickr

Sunbeam sunrise by Matthew Green, on Flickr

Sunbeam sunrise by Matthew Green, on Flickr

Sunbeam sunrise by Matthew Green, on Flickr

Stormy evening in Monterrey by Matthew Green, on Flickr

Stormy evening in Monterrey by Matthew Green, on Flickr

Frente de la Antigua Presidencia Municipal de Monterrey (hoy). by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Explanada de Monterrey by supermike25, on Flickr

Monterrey - Mexico - 3623 by Vitor Junqueira, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Monse | Sesión XV años casual by Mely Escamilla Fotografia, on Flickr

Untitled by Maximiliano Durán, on Flickr

A beautiful sunset in San Pedro by Matthew Green, on Flickr

Edecanes autodromo Monterrey by JT_unobstructed_view, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

autodromo monterrey by auranaut, on Flickr

#Monterrey by Alexis Ayala, on Flickr

Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

MTY CITY by Koustzin López, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Nudo vial by JJHaro, on Flickr

ocaso by Maria, on Flickr

Básilica de Ntra Señora del Roble -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

_DSC9839 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr

_DSC9110 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Dawn in the City of Mountains, Monterrey, Mexico [OC] [4000x3000] by ‎ ‎‎‎‎, on Flickr

La ciudad vacía by Demodragon, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

en fundidora by edson rivera, on Flickr

Maria by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr
by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

tomando agua by edson rivera, on Flickr

Temazcal Monterrey by Steven Zwerink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset &amp; Clouds, Harlow Green, Gateshead, Tyne &amp; Wear, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

DSC_4575 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

DSC_4639 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

HDR Sunrise by Luis Barrios, on Flickr

2Abril-6 by Guillermo Joel Alvarado Alonso, on Flickr

_DSC0186 by Francisco Peña, on Flickr

Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Prom 2019 by Pedro Rodriguez, on Flickr

Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Macroplaza by Fanty G., on Flickr

Karla by Ernesto Garza, on Flickr

uyyyy by Renato Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Macro Plaza and Government Palace, Monterrey by Betty, on Flickr

Renault 4. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Vigilando Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

The Beautiful City of the Mountains. Monterrey, México. by Juan Daniel Rivas, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9646 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla by Matthew Green, on Flickr

City Background by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Santa Lucía by Demodragon, on Flickr

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

Inna by Diego Herrera, on Flickr

Fotos desde la Loma Larga by César López Chávez, on Flickr

México 1-0 Camerun by Jonathan Sosa, on Flickr

Centro de la ciudad by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Guadalajara Panorama by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro Enero 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr

Puente Atirantado Monterrey by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Boulevard Rogelio Cantú (Cd. Monterrey) - Nuevo León México 160822 080257 S7 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr

Koi 25.09.2016 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Adriana Daphne Palomo Olivares – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at 2016 Houston Via Colori. by Liem Bui, on Flickr

52 weeks - #43 Green by Leo P, on Flickr

Girl - Fit by Tedd Punk, on Flickr

E. R. by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

People on Mexican Streets by Martín Morales, on Flickr

52 weeks - #45 Direction by Leo P, on Flickr

Roller Derby in Film! by Jesús Zamora Segundo, on Flickr

City Cars Monterrey by Frank Peña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mes Patrio by Rick González, on Flickr

Fuente de la Vida by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

Valle Oriente noviembre 2017 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

IMG_6429 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

IMG_6359 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

City Hall by Suji2007, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Supervisión de calles completas en Distrito Tec by mtygob, on Flickr

Monterrey by Luis Bravo, on Flickr

Karen Padilla by Dario Sepulveda, on Flickr

nuevo paisaje urbano de Monterrey by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

Kirtan in Monterrey by ISKCONyouth, on Flickr

Downtown de juguete by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Insite by Neil Fitzpatrick, on Flickr

Maradona by Gabriela Vidaurri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Anjelica, Parque La Huasteca, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

47/52 &quot;Vanishing point&quot; by Maria, on Flickr

Multimodal Zaragoza y Pabellon MTY Nocturna by Beto Mirelex, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

DSCN0902 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Mustang by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr

Tecnológico de Monterrey, Campus Puebla by Prayitno / Thank you for (12 millions +) view, on Flickr

SP by Chrii S, on Flickr

Jessie by Ernesto Garza, on Flickr

Básilica de Ntra Señora del Roble -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

Janet Hernandez at Parque Chipinque, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

::: Enough ::: by Demodragon, on Flickr

Barrio Antiguo Monterrey, N. L. by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

Air and Movement by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

nuevo paisaje urbano de Monterrey by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rebeca by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

Grass Roofed Eco Building, Salzburg, Republic Of Austria. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

ocaso by Maria, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Nada es estático, mucho menos permanente by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Composición: Elementos de Repetición by Caro Ossa, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Metropolitan Cathedral of Our Lady of Monterrey by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Paseo nocturno by Juanjo Silva, on Flickr

DSC00986 by David González, on Flickr

IMG_0031 by PUEBLO BICICLETERO, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora by Juan Rocha, on Flickr

Monterrey CityScape by Ricardo Noltenius, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Alba Amezcua – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at 2016 Houston Via Colori. by Liem Bui, on Flickr

Jack Linares. Stanger 11 by Emmanuel Ruiz, on Flickr

Insite by Neil Fitzpatrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Branch Lights by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Obispado by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Obispado by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

MTY CITY by Koustzin López, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Nudo vial by JJHaro, on Flickr

Industrial City of Monterrey by J&amp;E, on Flickr

ocaso by Maria, on Flickr

Básilica de Ntra Señora del Roble -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

_DSC9839 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr

_DSC9110 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Dawn in the City of Mountains, Monterrey, Mexico [OC] [4000x3000] by ‎ ‎‎‎‎, on Flickr

Maria by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

La ciudad vacía by Demodragon, on Flickr

Día Mundial de Concienciación Sobre el Autismo by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr

Barquito by Jose Cantu, on Flickr

Tenerias by Jose Cantu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey, Mexico by Chris Robinson, on Flickr

Monterrey, Mexico by Chris Robinson, on Flickr

IMG_7122-1 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_7125-3 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_7132-1 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_7144-15 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_7146-6 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_7155-21 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

A look from above by Samantha Gamboa, on Flickr

Calle Insurgentes 06 -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

feeding the pigeons by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Jessie by Ernesto Garza, on Flickr

2048_jessicacurrie_004 by Ernesto Garza, on Flickr

DSCN0879 by Liborio58, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey old town by floating_stump, on Flickr

IMG_9848 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9833 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9838 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9829 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9785 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9828 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9834 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9684 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9646 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

_DSC0004 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

Rebeca by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

DSC_4560 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Night Bridge by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

Doggo Busca Dogga by Siul Lopez, on Flickr

Girl - Fit by Tedd Punk, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Neptuno y la ciudad. by John Lemus, on Flickr

Zaragoza al atardecer. by John Lemus, on Flickr

Night Bridge by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

Avenue Lights by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla y flores. by Hector Flores, on Flickr

Gently #through the #tree... #light #path #sun by pinolillo5, on Flickr

Nuevo Leon by Dulce CARMINA, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Atardecer al norte de México. by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

Stormy evening in Monterrey by Matthew Green, on Flickr

Monterrey 2017 by Adriana Ojeda, on Flickr

451 by sajithsankarj, on Flickr

MUNE by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

DSC05038 by O-CANADA, on Flickr

Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

_DSC0012 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Inauguración del Estadio Borregos del Tecnológico de Monterrey by mtygob, on Flickr

si64 by Itzarely Mireles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Plaza by Betty, on Flickr

Paloma de Soriano by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

City Lights 3 by Gilberto Maldonado, on Flickr

IMG_6353 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

Fundidora by Manuel Rdz, on Flickr

Monterrey City by Oscar Torres, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Monterrey desde San Jerónimo - NL México 160424 184030 2215 RX10M2 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

Monterrey panorama by floating_stump, on Flickr

DSC_6245 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

Desde Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

_DSC0127. by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

La dulce llegada de Lia Regina by Mely Escamilla Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El Cerro de la Silla, Monterrey, Nuevo León, México by Daniel Escobedo, on Flickr

Atardeceres de Monterrey by Armando Cortez, on Flickr

Edificios de Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

IMG_6928-2 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_6929-3 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

Img_01-011 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_6933-6 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

Monterrey by Edgar Camara, on Flickr

Rocks of La Eme and wooded slopes of Cerro de Chipinque, Mexico by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Air and Movement by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

TEDxTecdeMty2020 by TEDxTecDeMty 2020, on Flickr

TEDxTecdeMty2020 by TEDxTecDeMty 2020, on Flickr

Music on the Street by Martín Morales, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Tecnológico de Monterrey, Campus Puebla by Prayitno / Thank you for (12 millions +) view, on Flickr

MinoltaRokkor24mm28_11 by Martín Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jack Linares. Stanger 11 by Emmanuel Ruiz, on Flickr

DSC01574 by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

monterrey mexico by no longer afraid of the darkness, on Flickr

Torres Obispado 15.01.2018 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla y flores. by Hector Flores, on Flickr

IMG_20170328_175956264 by CarlosMTY, on Flickr

Cerro del Chupón by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey desde San Jerónimo - NL México 160425 065106 2450 RX10M2 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

VO by Rick González, on Flickr

Paseando por la Macroplaza de Monterrey, NL, Mx by Gerardo Valadez, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Ana Karen by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

E. R. by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Marcha de la Diversidad MTY 2018 by Aurora Garcia, on Flickr

Monterrey Urbano by Cesar Hernandez, on Flickr

Neptuno y la ciudad. by John Lemus, on Flickr

MTY CITY by Koustzin López, on Flickr

Setembre_0638 by Joan, on Flickr

Vigilando Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla y flores. by Hector Flores, on Flickr

Gently #through the #tree... #light #path #sun by pinolillo5, on Flickr

Nuevo Leon by Dulce CARMINA, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Puente Atirantado by Gabriel Villarreal, on Flickr

Monterrey 2017 by Adriana Ojeda, on Flickr

Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Girl - Fit by Tedd Punk, on Flickr

Corre, brinca, pero sobre todo exprésate y deja fluir tu energía, Cerro el Chupon Mty Mexico by maximiliano bieder, on Flickr

IMG_0127-2 by joelpalomo, on Flickr

Monterrey by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Ana Karen by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valle Oriente noviembre 2017 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Inicia Guardia Auxiliar by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

IMG_6429 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

IMG_6359 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

Atardecer al norte de México. by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

Supervisión de calles completas en Distrito Tec by mtygob, on Flickr

_DSC9367 by Liborio58, on Flickr

DSCN0881 by Liborio58, on Flickr

nuevo paisaje urbano de Monterrey by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Dario Sepulveda, on Flickr

MinoltaRokkor24mm28_BN_34 by Martín Morales, on Flickr

Night Bridge by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

Monterrey Down Town - 2020 by David Moreno, on Flickr

Untitled by Pedro Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3858 by Cruz Sandoval, on Flickr

MONTERREY . by - S A R Y R A M O S ♥, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Monterrey by Israel Ortiz, on Flickr

Monterrey by Ana Lucia Hirata, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro Enero 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Clouds and the street by TheCX, on Flickr

Blue moon (burned, I know) + laser beam (an inland lighthouse) + fireworks &#x3D; MONTERREY, Mx &#x3D;D by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

DSC_1880 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

IMG_6353 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

Centro de exposiciones fundidora (Antigua Nave Del Molino De Combinación Lewis) by Antonio Martínez, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

monterrey by ila regia, on Flickr

Tardes tranquilas en el centro by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Anjelica, Parque La Huasteca, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Anjelica, Parque La Huasteca, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

_DSC0104 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Monterrey by Angel Job, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tanya aniversario (Santa Lucía) by Erick Hermosillo, on Flickr

Santa Lucia River Bridge Support by Betty, on Flickr

Exposición Acervos Artísticos by mtygob, on Flickr

Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Torre Ciudadana by HectorVaM, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Monterrey Nuevo León México by David Carranza, on Flickr

Monterrey desde San Jerónimo - NL México 160424 184030 2215 RX10M2 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by J.J. Del Mar, on Flickr

VO by Rick González, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora by Rick González, on Flickr

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr

Blue moon (burned, I know) + laser beam (an inland lighthouse) + fireworks = MONTERREY, Mx =D by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

Centro de exposiciones fundidora (Antigua Nave Del Molino De Combinación Lewis) by Antonio Martínez, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

10 by Rolando Ramirez Serrato, on Flickr

Zoom by Rick González, on Flickr

_DSC0104 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey ByN. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Andrea by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

DSC_8111 by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

Debany 12 by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rebeca by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Nada es estático, mucho menos permanente by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Torre Obispado. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Composición: Elementos de Repetición by Caro Ossa, on Flickr

IMG_20161229_173213447 by CarlosMTY, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Metropolitan Cathedral of Our Lady of Monterrey by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Paseo nocturno by Juanjo Silva, on Flickr

DSC00986 by David González, on Flickr

IMG_0031 by PUEBLO BICICLETERO, on Flickr

Monterrey CityScape by Ricardo Noltenius, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

2016 - Mexico - Pachuca - Coming Soon - A New Zocalo by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

Alba Amezcua – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at 2016 Houston Via Colori. by Liem Bui, on Flickr

MUNE by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Grace by Diego Herrera, on Flickr

Dyan by Diego Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

::: Enough ::: by Demodragon, on Flickr

IMG_9848 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9827 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9833 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9838 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9842 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9829 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

HDR Sunrise by Luis Barrios, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Coincidencia by Carlos Bravo, on Flickr

DSC_7924 by Gerardo Cárdenas, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Monse | Sesión XV años casual by Mely Escamilla Fotografia, on Flickr

2022-02a Posing (01b) Ana by Facing the World, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

TEDxTecdeMty2020 by TEDxTecDeMty 2020, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

I&#x27;m afraid of heights but still, here I am. by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Setembre_0638 by Joan, on Flickr

The Beautiful City of the Mountains. Monterrey, México. by Juan Daniel Rivas, on Flickr

The place that I&#x27;ve been dreaming of by Aliya García, on Flickr

IMG_6162 by QuintanaC111_1, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Monterrey Mexico A large city in the state of Nuevo León 2014 Old Buildings Roads People Signs Vintage Statues Graffiti Culture Sky Churches by mrchriscornwell photography ®, on Flickr

Doggo Busca Dogga by Siul Lopez, on Flickr

neo captura gab 7 by Erwin Rommel Meléndez Paz, on Flickr

ROT Buddy System by Don Mason, on Flickr

Rosa by Elena Urueta, on Flickr

The Pregnant Mermaid by Andy Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MONTERREY . by - S A R Y R A M O S ♥, on Flickr

Monterrey by Maricarmen Islas, on Flickr

La Calma Antes de la Tempestad { Monterrey, NL } by Charlie Gza, on Flickr

Las luces de esta ciudad by Mauricio Turrubiartes, on Flickr

Tormenta en Monterrey by irrelevant anna, on Flickr

Old town by Virtual_Raider, on Flickr

El Obispado by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Hotel Ancira by TheCX, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Luces de Ciudad - Bucaramanga by Camilo Polanco, on Flickr

Monterrey desde San Jerónimo - NL México 160425 065106 2450 RX10M2 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Dance Into Spring by garrity_j, on Flickr

Grace by Diego Herrera, on Flickr

DSC01574 by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr

Monterrey by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Atardecer al norte de México. by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

WiSH Outdoor Mexico 2019 by Rutger Geerling, on Flickr

WiSH Outdoor Mexico 2019 by Rutger Geerling, on Flickr

Mariana Bo @ WiSH Outdoor Mexico 2019 by Rutger Geerling, on Flickr

Monterrey by Kika 2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sista dagen i Monterrey by Elin Vallbo, on Flickr

Rebeca by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

Desde el Ojo by Beto Mirelex, on Flickr

Composición: Elementos de Repetición by Caro Ossa, on Flickr

IMG_20161229_173213447 by CarlosMTY, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Metropolitan Cathedral of Our Lady of Monterrey by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Paseo nocturno by Juanjo Silva, on Flickr

DSC00986 by David González, on Flickr

Monterrey CityScape by Ricardo Noltenius, on Flickr

...meteors... by Angel Ortega, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

La Casona de Santa Lucia S.A. de C.V. Juan Ignacio Ramón 906 Centro. Monterrey, Nuevo León by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

_MG_2263 by locaburg, on Flickr

Thousands attended at the first edition of The Color Run in Mexico by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr

It’s the Summer of Love all over again by Mark Evans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valle Oriente noviembre 2017 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

IMG_6429 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

IMG_6359 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

_DSC9367 by Liborio58, on Flickr

DSCN0881 by Liborio58, on Flickr

nuevo paisaje urbano de Monterrey by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

Monterrey... by Marco Rguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Karen Padilla by Dario Sepulveda, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Monterrey. by Soreya Reyes, on Flickr

Monterrey. by Carlos Bravo, on Flickr

Monterrey 2017 by Mauro Medina Susarrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Anjelica, Parque La Huasteca, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Nada es estático, mucho menos permanente by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Macroplaza by Fanty G., on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Mexico Monterrey 2018 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Neptune Fountain (Fuente de la Vida) by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Monterrey by Ana Lucia Hirata, on Flickr

Desde el Ojo by Beto Mirelex, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Camila by Elena Urueta, on Flickr

Barrio Antiguo Monterrey, N. L. by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

Santa Lucia River Bridge Support by Betty, on Flickr

Pau Garcia by Emmanuel Ruiz, on Flickr

Rocio by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

City Background by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Nudo vial by JJHaro, on Flickr

Industrial City of Monterrey by J&amp;E, on Flickr

Básilica de Ntra Señora del Roble -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

_DSC9839 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Dawn in the City of Mountains, Monterrey, Mexico [OC] [4000x3000] by ‎ ‎‎‎‎, on Flickr

Maria by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora by Juan Rocha, on Flickr

It’s the Summer of Love all over again by Mark Evans, on Flickr

Jessie by Ernesto Garza, on Flickr

Karla by Ernesto Garza, on Flickr

DSC_0402-01 by Didier Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

52 weeks - #28 Glances by Leo P, on Flickr

Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Y al fondo el Cerro de la Silla by Maricarmen Islas, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

DSCN0881 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Nuevo puente vehicular en Pedro Infante y Paseo de los Leones by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Monterrey de Noche by Rick González, on Flickr

Santa María Monterrey noviembre 2017 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey Septiembre 2018 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora by Maricarmen Islas, on Flickr

Monterrey from Chipinque by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

DSCN0902 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Barrio Antiguo. Reto Semanal, &quot;Desde Abajo&quot; by joelpalomo, on Flickr

DSC01574 by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr

Barrio Antiguo Monterrey, N. L. by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

52 weeks - #18 Punisher! by Leo P, on Flickr

52 weeks - #22 Circumferences by Leo P, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Macroplaza by Fanty G., on Flickr

Frente de la Antigua Presidencia Municipal de Monterrey (hoy). by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

City Background by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Monterrey CityScape by Ricardo Noltenius, on Flickr

IMG_20181225_180214 by Keith Toffling, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Paseando por la Macroplaza de Monterrey, NL, Mx by Gerardo Valadez, on Flickr

City Cars Monterrey by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Parque Fundidora 2 by abelardo cantu, on Flickr

Patricia XVI (Barrio Antiguo) by Erick Hermosillo, on Flickr

Rebeca by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Anjelica, Parque La Huasteca, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Monterrey by Ana Lucia Hirata, on Flickr

Clouds and the street by TheCX, on Flickr

DSC_1880 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

IMG_9848 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9842 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Luna azul sobre la ciudad. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Simon Bolívar y metro elevado by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Monterrey's Icons by David Ortiz, on Flickr

Nuevo puente vehicular en Pedro Infante y Paseo de los Leones by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Monterrey Septiembre 2018 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Monterrey by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Mariana Bo @ WiSH Outdoor Mexico 2019 by Rutger Geerling, on Flickr

IMG_0127-2 by joelpalomo, on Flickr

Janet Hernandez at Parque Chipinque, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valle Oriente noviembre 2017 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

MTY CITY by Koustzin López, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Nudo vial by JJHaro, on Flickr

ocaso by Maria, on Flickr

Básilica de Ntra Señora del Roble -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

_DSC9839 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr

_DSC9110 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Dawn in the City of Mountains, Monterrey, Mexico [OC] [4000x3000] by ‎ ‎‎‎‎, on Flickr

Maria by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr

Gatos en Allende by luisincho, on Flickr

Grace by Diego Herrera, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Día de Muertos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

MONTERREY . by - S A R Y R A M O S ♥, on Flickr

Monterrey by mxtruck™, on Flickr

monterrey by 123damian123, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

monterrey by ila regia, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey by B. I., on Flickr

Monterrey by Diana Barocio, on Flickr

Monterrey by Zyanya Alvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey by Betopopis, on Flickr

Monterrey by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey. by Soreya Reyes, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey 2017 by Mauro Medina Susarrey, on Flickr

Temazcal Monterrey by Steven Zwerink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Atardeceres de Monterrey by Armando Cortez, on Flickr

Edificios de Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

IMG_6928-2 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_6929-3 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

Img_01-011 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_6933-6 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

Monterrey by Edgar Camara, on Flickr

IMG_7155-21 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey desde San Jerónimo - NL México 160421 191323 0763 RX10M2 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Sombras by Luis Barrios, on Flickr

Camila by Elena Urueta, on Flickr

Air and Movement by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

TEDxTecdeMty2020 by TEDxTecDeMty 2020, on Flickr

Ana-Hernandez. Stranger #16 by Emmanuel Ruiz, on Flickr

FOTOS DE MONTERREY DICIEMBRE 24 by abrahamrdg, on Flickr

Monterrey dic 2018 by Victor Peregrino, on Flickr

PSL Nocturna by Beto Mirelex, on Flickr

Monterrey de Noche by Rick González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2022-02a Posing (01b) Ana by Facing the World, on Flickr

Santa Lucia by Pipe Silvera, on Flickr

Monterrey by Ana Lucia Hirata, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro Enero 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Clouds and the street by TheCX, on Flickr

Blue moon (burned, I know) + laser beam (an inland lighthouse) + fireworks &#x3D; MONTERREY, Mx &#x3D;D by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

DSC_1880 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

IMG_6353 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

Centro de exposiciones fundidora (Antigua Nave Del Molino De Combinación Lewis) by Antonio Martínez, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Tardes tranquilas en el centro by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Night Bridge by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

Anjelica, Parque La Huasteca, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

_DSC0104 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

_DSC0108 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey Old Town - Police Car by David Moreno, on Flickr

2Abril-6 by Guillermo Joel Alvarado Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Multicolor 2022 by Pipe Silvera, on Flickr

57_Palacio Monterrey by Patomarazul, on Flickr

Valle Oriente noviembre 2017 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

IMG_6429 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

IMG_6359 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

Atardecer al norte de México. by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

Entre irse y quedarse by José Luis Castro, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr

Supervisión de calles completas en Distrito Tec by mtygob, on Flickr

Monterrey by Luis Bravo, on Flickr

_DSC9367 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Karen Padilla by Dario Sepulveda, on Flickr

Untitled by Dario Sepulveda, on Flickr

Estudiantes del Tec Monterrey Campus Saltillo presentan ‘Slush: The Show’ by El Heraldo de Saltillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Adriana Daphne Palomo Olivares – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at 2016 Houston Via Colori. by Liem Bui, on Flickr

Elevador Horno 3 by Rick González, on Flickr

Fundidora by Manuel Rdz, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Coincidencia by Carlos Bravo, on Flickr

Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr

Puente Atirantado Monterrey by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Boulevard Rogelio Cantú (Cd. Monterrey) - Nuevo León México 160822 080257 S7 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr

La Calma Antes de la Tempestad { Monterrey, NL } by Charlie Gza, on Flickr

Simon Bolívar y metro elevado by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Setembre_0638 by Joan, on Flickr

DSC_7924 by Gerardo Cárdenas, on Flickr

Adriana Daphne Palomo Olivares – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at 2016 Houston Via Colori. by Liem Bui, on Flickr

52 weeks - #43 Green by Leo P, on Flickr

Sonia by Homero Montemayor, on Flickr

01200034 by cpgarza2010, on Flickr

a0035 by cpgarza2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Girl - Camo by Tedd Punk, on Flickr

Night Bridge by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

_DSC0052 by Liborio58, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9827 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9833 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9838 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9842 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9829 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

HDR Sunrise by Luis Barrios, on Flickr

Music on the Street by Martín Morales, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Monse | Sesión XV años casual by Mely Escamilla Fotografia, on Flickr

DSC_0402-02 by Didier Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avenue Lights by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

Night Bridge by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Industrial City of Monterrey by J&amp;E, on Flickr

_DSC9839 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Vigilando Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

DSC_4563 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

day to go to the museum by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Maria by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Ya in Todos Santos, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Music on the Street by Martín Morales, on Flickr

Rebeca by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr

sin título-7.jpg by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paloma de Soriano by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

Neptuno y la ciudad. by John Lemus, on Flickr

Zaragoza al atardecer. by John Lemus, on Flickr

Avenue Lights by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla y flores. by Hector Flores, on Flickr

Gently #through the #tree... #light #path #sun by pinolillo5, on Flickr

Nuevo Leon by Dulce CARMINA, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Atardecer al norte de México. by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

Stormy evening in Monterrey by Matthew Green, on Flickr

Monterrey 2017 by Adriana Ojeda, on Flickr

DSC05038 by O-CANADA, on Flickr

Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

_DSC0012 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Inauguración del Estadio Borregos del Tecnológico de Monterrey by mtygob, on Flickr

si64 by Itzarely Mireles, on Flickr

DSC_6245 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

La dulce llegada de Lia Regina by Mely Escamilla Fotografia, on Flickr

Edificios de Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Ana Karen by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Air and Movement by Jesus JH, on Flickr

De Colombia para el mundo by Jesus JH, on Flickr

Urban Landscape 2- Monterrey, a busy city by anamaldonadob209, on Flickr

Setembre_0638 by Joan, on Flickr

Monterrey dic 2018 by Victor Peregrino, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

DSCN0902 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Mustang by Juan Moreno Estudio, on Flickr

Tecnológico de Monterrey, Campus Puebla by Prayitno / Thank you for (12 millions +) view, on Flickr

IMG_7144-15 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

SP by Chrii S, on Flickr

Jessie by Ernesto Garza, on Flickr

Básilica de Ntra Señora del Roble -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

Janet Hernandez at Parque Chipinque, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Camila by Elena Urueta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

IMG_9848 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Avenue Lights by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

Night Bridge by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Industrial City of Monterrey by J&amp;E, on Flickr

_DSC9839 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Vigilando Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

DSC_4563 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

day to go to the museum by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

Maria by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr



Music on the Street by Martín Morales, on Flickr

52 weeks - #43 Green by Leo P, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Posada Monterrey by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Santa Lucia River Bridge Support by Betty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maria by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

City Background by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Composición: Elementos de Repetición by Caro Ossa, on Flickr

Valle Oriente noviembre 2017 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

IMG_6429 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

nuevo paisaje urbano de Monterrey by Jesus JH, on Flickr

MACROPLAZA, MONTERREY CITY by Koustzin López, on Flickr

City Cars Monterrey by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

En perspectiva by Adan Guerra Martinez, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

MinoltaRokkor24mm28_BN_34 by Martín Morales, on Flickr

Día de Muertos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

_DSC0127. by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Monterrey by Victoria Ponce de León, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Inna by Diego Herrera, on Flickr

Night shot by Madalin Neculai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Trip South of the Border by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

A Trip South of the Border by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

A Trip South of the Border by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

A Trip South of the Border by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

A Trip South of the Border by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

A Trip South of the Border by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

A Trip South of the Border by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

La Multicolor 2022 by Pipe Silvera, on Flickr

La Multicolor 2022 by Pipe Silvera, on Flickr

DSC_6243 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

Sunbeam sunrise by Matthew Green, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey, Mexico by Chris Robinson, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

Nudo vial by JJHaro, on Flickr

ocaso by Maria, on Flickr

Básilica de Ntra Señora del Roble -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

_DSC9839 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr

_DSC9110 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Fundidora by Fanty G., on Flickr

Dawn in the City of Mountains, Monterrey, Mexico [OC] [4000x3000] by ‎ ‎‎‎‎, on Flickr

Maria by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla desde S.P. 2020 by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Monterrey, Mexico by Chris Robinson, on Flickr

Monterrey, Mexico by Chris Robinson, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey by Gustavo Ramos Lombardo, on Flickr

Vigilando Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Monterrey City by Carlos Hades Jiménez, on Flickr

The Beautiful City of the Mountains. Monterrey, México. by Juan Daniel Rivas, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9646 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla by Matthew Green, on Flickr

City Background by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Inna by Diego Herrera, on Flickr

Fotos desde la Loma Larga by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Monterrey. by Soreya Reyes, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

Dove Outside Museo Marco by Andy Barnes, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

Tardes tranquilas en el centro by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Boulevard Rogelio Cantú (Cd. Monterrey) - Nuevo León México 160822 080257 S7 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

DSC_1880 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla y flores. by Hector Flores, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo by César López Chávez, on Flickr

Cerro. by Erick.Rodríguez., on Flickr

HDR Sunrise by Luis Barrios, on Flickr

IMG_6353 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

52 weeks - #43 Green by Leo P, on Flickr

Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

mesón estrella by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

_DSC0004 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

City Cars Monterrey by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Monterrey, N.L. by Gyo González, on Flickr

México, linares y Monterrey by squideatingbanana, on Flickr

Patricia XVI (Barrio Antiguo) by Erick Hermosillo, on Flickr

Patricia XVI (Barrio Antiguo) by Erick Hermosillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Perla (Estanzuela) by Erick Hermosillo, on Flickr

Calle Morelos by Pipe Silvera, on Flickr

DSC_5559 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr

1794 by Pipe Silvera, on Flickr

Untitled by Jorge, on Flickr

Night Bridge by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

Monterrey 2018 by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

DSCN0965 by Liborio58, on Flickr

Puente Atirantado by Gabriel Villarreal, on Flickr

Nocturnal Monterrey by Ivan Moreno, on Flickr

Time to rest.. by Christian Soto, on Flickr

Puente by Rick González, on Flickr

San Pedros Night by Francisco Caminero, on Flickr

Monterrey, Mexico 2014 by Shane Adams, on Flickr

San Pedro Garza Garcia by Joser Rovirola Pino, on Flickr

Dyan by Diego Herrera, on Flickr

2022-02a Posing (01b) Ana by Facing the World, on Flickr

Phany by Vbrhm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sombras by Luis Barrios, on Flickr

IMG_7125-3 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

Atardeceres de Monterrey by Armando Cortez, on Flickr

Edificios de Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

IMG_6928-2 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_6929-3 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

Img_01-011 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

IMG_6933-6 by Diego Geux, on Flickr

Monterrey by Edgar Camara, on Flickr

Air and Movement by Jesus Jimenez, on Flickr

TEDxTecdeMty2020 by TEDxTecDeMty 2020, on Flickr

Atardecer en Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Tecnológico de Monterrey, Campus Puebla by Prayitno / Thank you for (12 millions +) view, on Flickr

Monterrey dic 2018 by Victor Peregrino, on Flickr

L R by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr

MOTÖRBREATH by Don Mason, on Flickr

Monterrey by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

xolos vs monterrey-36 by Hefebreo, on Flickr

My Princess at the Barrio Antiguo by jrsnchzhrs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3858 by Cruz Sandoval, on Flickr

IMG_9842 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Boulevard Rogelio Cantú (Cd. Monterrey) - Nuevo León México 160822 080257 S7 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Monterrey by Israel Ortiz, on Flickr

Monterrey by Ana Lucia Hirata, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro Enero 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Clouds and the street by TheCX, on Flickr

Blue moon (burned, I know) + laser beam (an inland lighthouse) + fireworks &#x3D; MONTERREY, Mx &#x3D;D by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

DSC_1880 by Ernesto Belden, on Flickr

IMG_6353 by Nicolas Lantoing, on Flickr

Centro de exposiciones fundidora (Antigua Nave Del Molino De Combinación Lewis) by Antonio Martínez, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Tardes tranquilas en el centro by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr

Anjelica, Parque La Huasteca, Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr

_DSC0108 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

DSC_7924 by Gerardo Cárdenas, on Flickr

Dance Into Spring by garrity_j, on Flickr

WiSH Outdoor Mexico 2019 by Rutger Geerling, on Flickr

52 weeks - #28 Glances by Leo P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Temazcal Monterrey by Steven Zwerink, on Flickr

Posada Monterrey by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr

Monterrey. by Soreya Reyes, on Flickr

Monterrey by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr

Monterrey by Maricarmen Islas, on Flickr

Neptuno y la ciudad. by John Lemus, on Flickr

Zaragoza al atardecer. by John Lemus, on Flickr

Night Bridge by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

Avenue Lights by Rafael Garza, on Flickr

Nuevo Leon by Dulce CARMINA, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Atardecer al norte de México. by Axl Gómez Tagle Islas, on Flickr

Stormy evening in Monterrey by Matthew Green, on Flickr

Monterrey 2017 by Adriana Ojeda, on Flickr

Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr

_DSC0012 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

Inauguración del Estadio Borregos del Tecnológico de Monterrey by mtygob, on Flickr

si64 by Itzarely Mireles, on Flickr

Monterrey, Mexico by Chris Robinson, on Flickr

Vista de Monterrey by Luis Enrique Gutiérrez Amaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue moon (burned, I know) + laser beam (an inland lighthouse) + fireworks = MONTERREY, Mx =D by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

Hi, Sun! by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr

Elevador Horno 3 by Rick González, on Flickr

Monterrey Centro Enero 2016 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr

Boulevard Rogelio Cantú (Cd. Monterrey) - Nuevo León México 160822 080257 S7 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr

Centro de exposiciones fundidora (Antigua Nave Del Molino De Combinación Lewis) by Antonio Martínez, on Flickr

Hora azul sobre la ciudad. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Calle Venustiano Carranza -- by Eduardo Cantu, on Flickr

Tormenta en Monterrey by irrelevant anna, on Flickr

Doble Arcoiris by Jesus Zamora, on Flickr

Retrato by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr

Adriana Daphne Palomo Olivares – Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico at 2016 Houston Via Colori. by Liem Bui, on Flickr

52 weeks - #43 Green by Leo P, on Flickr

Monterrey ByN. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Andrea by Jesus JH, on Flickr

Fuente de la Vida by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calle Morelos by Pipe Silvera, on Flickr

Renault 4. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Vigilando Monterrey. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr

Monterrey City by Carlos Hades Jiménez, on Flickr

The Beautiful City of the Mountains. Monterrey, México. by Juan Daniel Rivas, on Flickr

IMG_9837 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

IMG_9646 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr

Monterrey Skyline by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr

calle by Luis E. J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Cerro de la Silla by Matthew Green, on Flickr

City Background by Frank Peña, on Flickr

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr

Fotos desde la Loma Larga by César López Chávez, on Flickr

_DSC0127. by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr

si64 by Itzarely Mireles, on Flickr

https://www.facebook.com/samuelalvarezmo by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr


----------

